# News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?



## System (8. November 2008)

*News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,666397


----------



## Lacno1c (8. November 2008)

Mein Vorschlag:
Online-Bindung, die wirklich nicht zu umgehen ist.
Denn eine Online-Aktivierung, die der Entwickler auf das fertige Spiel draufpackt, kann der Hacker/Cracker oder Was-Auch-Immer einfach wieder löschen.
Sowohl Spore als auch zum Beispiel Far Cry 2 wurden meines Wissens nach geleaked, obwohl sie eine Online-Aktivierung brauchen.
Eine Lösung wäre doch wohl, dass man etwa in Far Cry 2  auch für den Single-Player-Modus ein Multiplayer-Profil braucht.
Wenn man dies so tief in der Spielmechanik verankert, dass man es nur mit großem Aufwand wieder rückgänig machen kann,  wird den Leuten, die sonst die CD-Abfrage aus der EXE nehmen oder eine neue Stapelverarbeitungsdatei anlegen, die die Online-Aktivierung auslässt, einfach der Aufwand zu groß sein.

Denn bis jetzt sind die Online-Aktivierungen eher lächerlich, da sie Aufwand für den ehrlichen Spieler bedeuten, obwohl sie ihren Sinn nicht mal erfüllen.


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

1. Es gibt keinen brauchbaren Kopierschutz, jeder wurde geknackt und die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo es, wie bei Starforce, mal etwas länger gedauert hat.

2. Kunden verärgern ist immer das dümmste, was man machen kann, das gilt vor allem für den neuen SecuRom Mist - bringt nichts, die Kekse sind immer zu Release zu haben.

3. ein KS System muss einen Mehrwert bringen, etwas was Valve mit Steam gezeigt hat (Anmerkung, ich mag auch Steam nicht, habe deshalb auch keine Steamspiele).

4. Was fehlt sind Verpflichtungen, nachweisbare, einklagbare Verpflichtungen. Ich habe dies schon mal woanders aufgedrüselt, man verzeihe mir mein einfaches verlinken:

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=6792264&postcount=181


Es sind die Pflichten die den Unterschied machen.


----------



## Vidaro (8. November 2008)

*.*

ich würde das system der onlinespiele einführen!
wer Patches/modkits und suport will muss nen account machen und sich das spiel registrieren lassen (oder mehrere spiele auf einen account) also keine freien patches/modkits mehr

allerdings sollte halt dann die möglichkeit bestehen die seriennummer aus dem account zu streichen das man das spiel so problemlos verkaufen zu können! 
denke bringt mehr als der ganze drm mist auch wenn mir der drm mist mittlerweile egal ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2008)

*.*

Ich würde es gänzlich ohne physikalischen Kopierschutz probieren, sondern die alten Drehscheiben wieder aufleben lassen. Diese würde es in vielen verschiedenen Formen geben, so dass es nicht einfach reicht eine zu kopieren, und diese würden während des Spielens so 2-3 mal abgefragt werden. Z.B. wenn das Spiel gerade einen neuen Abschnitt lädt, würde ein Symbol eingeblendet werden, was der Spieler erdrehen muss und er dadurch dann einen entsprechenden Code erhält, den er eingibt.
Das wäre auch für die Cracker nicht so leicht, weil einfaches austauschen der Exe Datei da nicht helfen würde und gäbe es die Drehscheiben in vielen Variationen, wäre auch das kopieren erschwert, weil nicht jede bei jedem Spiel funktionieren würde.

Zu dem würde ich ein Belohnungssystem einführen. Beispiel jetzt würde FIFA 2011 erscheinen und ein Spieler könnte nachweisen, dass er bereits FIFA 2010, 2009 und 2008 hat, dann würde dieser einen Rabatt bekommen. Er könnte sich dann direkt beim Hersteller anmelden und würde bei Nachweis das Spiel dann meinetwegen um 10-15 Euro billiger bekommen. So würde man ehrliche Kunden an sich binden und für den Kauf belohnen.

Zu dem würden meine Spiele auch mit ordentlicher Verpackung und Handbuch daherkommen und Support großgeschrieben werden. Was heißt, zusätzlich würden kostenlos neue Maps + Extra nach und nach per Patch kommen, denn guter Support ist immer noch das beste Mittel gegen Raubkopierer. Kundenfreundlichkeit würde jedenfalls ganz großgeschrieben bei mir.

Denn eines haben viele Firmen heutzutage vergessen: Man muss um den ehrlichen Käufer werben, dass er mein Produkt kauft und das macht man nur, wenn man es so kundenfreundlich wie möglich anbietet und den Kunden nicht noch für seinen Kauf bestraft!


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ihr seit nicht gerade lustig Jungs, wir erinnern uns an die Spiele mit Windows Live, wo man nicht speichern konnte, wen man den Crap nicht installierte und der technisch unter aller Sau war, wir erinnern uns an Spiele, die keine offiz. Offlinepatches anboten, z.B. Rise of Legends, wo der Patcher Amok lief und kaum einer noch patchen konnte (und das ist nicht behoben worden, Gott sei dank haben hilfsbereite Leute Offlinecompilations erstellt).

Auch ihr verschärft nur einseitig, immer und immer wieder zu lasten der Kunden, das ist doch das verdammte Problem.


----------



## xdave78 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Was bringen die ganzen technischen Spielereine die eh nur die Kunden verärgern. Am Besten back to the Roots...die guten alten Codeeingaben von Codescheibe (Monkey Island) oder vom Handbuch oder von schlecht kopierbarem Papier (war glaube bei Gobliins). Vllt etwas portiert auf die heutige Zeit - der Verpackung beigelegt und gut ists. Zwar auch nicht 100% sicher...aber alternative wäre nur onlineaktivierung für ALLES.


----------



## Vidaro (8. November 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.11.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es gänzlich ohne physikalischen Kopierschutz probieren, sondern die alten Drehscheiben wieder aufleben lassen. Diese würde es in vielen verschiedenen Formen geben, so dass es nicht einfach reicht eine zu kopieren, und diese würden während des Spielens so 2-3 mal abgefragt werden. Z.B. wenn das Spiel gerade einen neuen Abschnitt lädt, würde ein Symbol eingeblendet werden, was der Spieler erdrehen muss und er dadurch dann einen entsprechenden Code erhält, den er eingibt.
> Das wäre auch für die Cracker nicht so leicht, weil einfaches austauschen der Exe Datei da nicht helfen würde und gäbe es die Drehscheiben in vielen Variationen, wäre auch das kopieren erschwert, weil nicht jede bei jedem Spiel funktionieren würde.



sowas ist natürlich das einfachste und wahrscheinlich das effektivste allerdings wirds dann auch geschrei geben wenn dan unterm spiel jemand das ding suchen muss usw kenne den gesangsverein hier teilweis


----------



## RonTaboga (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz einfach...man sollte es bei einem Basiskopierschutz belassen der ein Kopieren der DVD sowie ein Starten des Spiels ohne eingelegte DVD unterbindet. Damit kann man sich zwar nur gegen die unwissenden User schützen, aber gegen die "Profis" gibt es eh kein Mittel von daher ist DRM nicht nur Geldverschwendung sondern auch noch das Risiko von niedrigeren Absatzzahlen durch verärgerte Kunden.


----------



## Turalyon (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Denn eines haben viele Firmen heutzutage vergessen: Man muss um den ehrlichen Käufer werben, dass er mein Produkt kauft und das macht man nur, wenn man es so kundenfreundlich wie möglich anbietet und den Kunden nicht noch für seinen Kauf bestraft!



Amen!!

Bisher hatte ich mehrere Spiele, die den Start wegen angeblich nicht im Laufwerk befindlicher Datenträger verweigerten. Und da kein Support helfen konnte, wenn er denn mal überhaupt antwortete, musste ich auf "alternative Exe Dateien" zurückgreifen.


----------



## Mecha (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Servus,

Also ich weiß mal nicht, ich kenne selber viele, die ihren Spiele Rechner gar nicht mit dem Internet verbunden haben. Gründe währen unter anderem ein ständig laufendes Anti - Virus Programm.

So solche Aktivierungen ala Steam muss auch net sein. Schwups haste mal nen Systemabsturz kennst deine Account Daten nicht mehr, kannste im schlimmsten Falle alle regestrierte Spiele entsorgen. 

Desweitern warum müssen immer die PC Spieler drunter leiden? Siehe News über Sacred 2, Fallout 3 und Far Cry2 für Xbox 360. Alle vor release Termine schon im Umlauf.

Der PC Spieler muss länger warten auf sein Spiel, siehe Mirror's Edge. Endwar und co.

Gegen die Raubkopie ist leider nichts zu machen. Das ist ein ständiges hin und her geworden. Und wer leidet drunter?
Der Otto Normal Verbraucher

Wer will schon 50 Euro fürn Spiel ausgeben, was er nur 3 mal installieren kann?
Besonders da es immer weniger Spielzeit gibt. Nen normalen Ego Shooter ist in ca. 6 - 7 stunden durch.

Dann lieber wieder nen Kopierschutz auf die CD / DVD's
Die Videotheken haben dies auch und funktioniert, warum dann nicht bei Spielen?

MFG

Mecha


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mecha am 08.11.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Also ich weiß mal nicht, ich kenne selber viele, die ihren Spiele Rechner gar nicht mit dem Internet verbunden haben. Gründe währen unter anderem ein ständig laufendes Anti - Virus Programm.
> 
> ...



Anstatt das auf dem Rücken der Kunden auszutragen, wäre es für die Firmen viel sinnvoller, die Sicherheitslöcher ordentlich zu schließen. Denn wenn oft schon teilweise Wochen vor Veröffentlichung Spiele im Netz erscheinen, dann muss es ja irgendjemand von der Presse reingesetzt oder jemand vom Presswerk mitgehen lassen haben. Ein normaler Spieler kann das ja gar nicht gewesen sein, wie auch, wenn es das Spiel noch gar nicht gibt. Da gilt es an dieser Stelle anzusetzen, so dass Spiele zumindest nicht im vorraus im Netz erscheinen.


----------



## springenderBusch (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 08.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach...man sollte es bei einem Basiskopierschutz belassen der ein Kopieren der DVD sowie ein Starten des Spiels ohne eingelegte DVD unterbindet. Damit kann man sich zwar nur gegen die unwissenden User schützen, aber gegen die "Profis" gibt es eh kein Mittel von daher ist DRM nicht nur Geldverschwendung sondern auch noch das Risiko von niedrigeren Absatzzahlen durch verärgerte Kunden.



Tach Post !
Und als zweiten Schritt würde ich vernünftige Produzenten an die Spitze der jeweiligen Teams setzen. Denn deren Aufgabe ist es den Arbeitsfluß zu koordinieren.
So werden alles Kapazitäten bestmöglich ausgenutzt und Unbequemes nicht vor sich hergeschoben bis es unüberwindbare Hindernisse sind. Ich meine damit exorbitante Fehler im Programm, auf Neudeutsch : BUGS !!!
Diese treten nicht erst kurz vor Veröffentlichung auf sondern schon während des Erstellungsprozesses.
Weniger Fehler = möglicherweise höhere Wertungen = möglicherweise höhere Verkaufszahlen bei gleichbleibenden Raubkopiezahlen.
Denn : Wer kopiert, kopiert. Wer kauft schaut auf die Qualität des Produktes.
Also brauche ich als Vertreiber Angestellte die den Arsch in der Hose haben zu sagen das Produkt ist noch nicht fertig gestellt.
Also müßte ein klein wenig Umdenken bei den Vertreibern einsetzen, hin zu Nachhaltigkeit und langfristiger Kundenbindung anstatt zur kurzfristigen Rendite.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Sajud (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ordentliche Beilagen in den normalen Kaufpackungen, wie es Früher Gang und Gebe war, würden vielleicht auch helfen um die Fronten wieder zu erweichen. Wenn man sich Heute ein Spiel kauft und es ist in dem DVD-Case noch ein Handbuch und ein Werbezettel drin, kann man ja schon glücklich sein. Wenn ich da an Spiele wie damals die Ultima Serie denke, Stoffkarten, Mondsteine, ordentliche Bücher mit den Zaubern, Monstern usw. Sowas wollte man einfach als Ganzes haben und war dann nicht mit nur dem kopierten Programm zufrieden.


----------



## AurionKratos (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde einen starken Multiplayer-Part einbauen.

Falls das nicht geht, o.Ä. würde ich auf Steam zurückgreifen. Ist zwar auch für den Anwender nervig, allerdings ist Steam mittlerweile (relativ) akzeptiert und viele haben da schon einen Account.


----------



## oceano (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 08.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach...man sollte es bei einem Basiskopierschutz belassen der ein Kopieren der DVD sowie ein Starten des Spiels ohne eingelegte DVD unterbindet. Damit kann man sich zwar nur gegen die unwissenden User schützen, aber gegen die "Profis" gibt es eh kein Mittel von daher ist DRM nicht nur Geldverschwendung sondern auch noch das Risiko von niedrigeren Absatzzahlen durch verärgerte Kunden.



Dem schliesse ich mich an. 

Ausserdem würde ich mich mit dem Gedanken abfinden, dass es sowieso IMMER Raubkopien geben wird.


----------



## BlackP88 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Einfacher Kopierschutz die den Laien davon abhält das spiel andersweitig zu "erwerben"... denn geknackt wird alles.. und wer es geknackt haben will, bekommt es auch.. egal wie der Kopierschutz aussieht.. und desto aufwändiger das ganze gemacht wird, desto mehr ärgern dies dann den ehrlichen Kunden und die Vergangenheit hat doch schon gezeigt, das auch diese Spiele genauso im illegalen Umlauf kusieren.. und am ende dann sogar weniger gekauft werden  :-o 
Mehr fürs Geld, wie hier viele schon geschrieben haben, wäre ne Lösung.. ich sag immer deutsche Bahnlogik!!... weniger Konsumenten = höhere Preise = Blödsinn.. weil dadurch nochmehr kunden wegfallen... lieber den Preis Pro Spiel 10% drücken und am ende dann 20% mehr Konsumenten gewinnen


----------



## Quaker (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das einzigste was wirklich nutzt ist ein toller Multiplayer modus. Das demonstriert uns z.b CSS, das seit anbeginn in den top 10 der verkaufszahlen steht. 
Bei einem traditionellen Singleplayer tittel würde zu einem "normalen" dvd abfrage kopierschutz nehmen + eine Demo + eine schöhne special edition mit tollen extras + nur 35 € für die normale edition.

Annsonsten ist soo ne 90% wertung in allen Fachzeitschriften wohl noch sehr verkaufsfördernt.


----------



## borg1971 (8. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Ich würde eine online-Freigabe zum Installieren wählen, wie z.B. UT3 und dann ist gut.

Ich persönlich bin viel unterwegs und habe einfach keinen Platz auf Reisen, immer die CDs/DVDs der Spiele mit dem Laptop mitzuschleppen. Außerdem habe ich nicht in jedem Hotel einen Internetanschluß, so bin ich immer angearscht - außer ich setze einen No-CD-Crack ein.


----------



## ING (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				AurionKratos am 08.11.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde einen starken Multiplayer-Part einbauen.
> 
> Falls das nicht geht, o.Ä. würde ich auf Steam zurückgreifen. Ist zwar auch für den Anwender nervig, allerdings ist Steam mittlerweile (relativ) akzeptiert und viele haben da schon einen Account.


steam ist für mich auch keine vernüftige alternative, ich find es schon ziemlich unverschämt dem käufer meine verkaufsplattform aufzuzwingen die ich auch noch jedesmal starten muss bevor ich spielen will (installation allein reicht ja nicht). das ist als ob du jedesmal erst ins geschäft musst und dir angucken was es neues gibt bevor du spielen darfst.

außerdem schützt steam genauso viel vor raubkopierern wie securom --> garnicht.


----------



## MrBigX (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wie ich Spiele 2009 vor Raubkopierern schützen würde: nichts produzieren.
Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir dazu einfällt, die wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## RonTaboga (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 08.11.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> AurionKratos am 08.11.2008 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine am Anfang war es ziemlich schwer für die cracker Steam zu knacken es hat schon ein paar Wochen gedauert (auf jedenfall um ein vielfaches länger als bei DRM  ) bis es umgangen wurde aber wie der Lauf der Dinge nun mal ist jeder Kopierschutz wird gecrackt. 

Es ist also höchst fraglich, inwiefern eine Kopierschutzneuentwicklung ihr Geld wert ist bzw. ob das + an Verkauften Exemplaren in der Zeit wo der Kopierschutz noch nicht gebrochen ist die Investitions und Entwicklungskosten wieder aufwiegt. Ich finde es lohnt sich einfach keineswegs.


----------



## LoLvsXD (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo Leute, 
ich zocke schon lange und bin immer dem pc treu geblieben ich gib ma einfach meinen senf dazu ^^ 

also mir geht es oft so ich kauf mir kein spiel wovon ich nicht weis das es was taugt und ein demo sagt mir das nunmal nicht immer wie zb. bei kane and lynch da hab ich vllt. 4-5 gespielt und dann wars das auch wieder und dafür 50 euro ?   kein multiplayer part nix :-o
ich hab mir zb. call of duty 2+4 gekauft weil die einfach nenn genialen multiplayerpart ham beim vierer is jedoch der singleplayer bisschen kurz juckt mich aber jetz nich so 
ich wär für ne art trailgame oder so ^^ 
wo ich spiele anzocken kann also mal paar lvl spielen kann und irgentwann heists halt so kaufen oder nich mehr weiterspielen noch dazu leg ich oft wert auf multiplayer den möcht ich natürlich auch spielen können sprich so ne art beta eben wo ich auch mal 4-5 std. im multiplayer zocken kann 
es gibt zwar viele seiten die spiele bewerten nehmen wir zb. mal gothic nich wirklich das was viele gothic fans erwartet haben nur es gibt auch einige die es mit freude zocken lust auf einen "mal ausprobieren" kauf hatte ich noch nie ich leg keine 50 euro auf die theke ohne zu wissen was ich da kaufe und so sachen wie bei bioshock oder ähnlichem mit 3 mal installieren und so müll ich kauf auch kein auto das beim dritten ölwechsel hochgeht xD
es gibt einfach in letzter zeit spiele die einfach schnell schnell hingeballert wurden wie zb. gothic 3 oder fifa 08 etc. 
und mit so einem "trailgame" würde die qualität von spielen möglicherweise auch besser weil leute nix kaufen was sie nach 2 std. zocken langweilt usw.


----------



## samlike (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Was ist den an steam nervig? Ok, die Werbung stört etwas, aber an sonsten is es doch top, vorallem was Updats angeht!

Zum Kopierschutz:

Weg damit!! Es kostet haufen Geld was total sinnfrei da rein gesteckt wird und die Käufer haben nur Ärger damit! 
Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum die das noch weiter machen.
Cracks usw für die Spiele gibs doch schon eh meinst vor dem eigentlichen Release Termin des Spiels womit der sogenannte "Kopierschutz" auser gefecht gesetzt wird..

Na jah so ein Spiel kommt mir nimmer ins Haus.. Hamse halt Pech gehabt, auser bei GTA mach ich vllt ne Ausnahme ^^


----------



## ShadowRAM (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ein guter Online-Part bei Computerspielen hat die Verkaufszahlen schon oft verbessert. Eine Seriennummer, die beim Start überprüft wird und die ggf. gesperrt wird.

Ansonsten sind nur die Kunden die Dummen. Wer sich was runterladen will, der schafft das meist. Dann muss man nur die meist mit heruntergeladene Anleitung beachten und man kann das Spiel spielen...

Vielleicht kann man auch im ersten halben Jahr die Installationen beschränken (Spore und Co) und dann nach einem halben/dreiviertel Jahr einfach die Beschränkungen aufheben. So wie bei Bioshock. Ob Top oder Flop eine Spieles entscheiden eh die ersten paar Monate. Ich könnte in der ersten Zeit mit einer solchen Einschränkung leben, aber auf Dauer find ich die "nur x mal installieren"-Lösung einfach nicht Kundenfreundlich!

Vielleicht hilft es einfach auch mal nicht mehr so viel Müll zu herauszubringen, sondern sich mal auf ein paar Spiele konzentrieren. Mehr Qualität, weniger Quantität und dadurch vielleicht mehr Verkäufe pro Spiel. Es heißt doch wirklich zu oft "Wir sitzen schon am Folgeteil der Serie und können keine Resourcen für Patches frei machen".

Es ist so und wird immer so bleiben: Der Kopierschutz schützt nicht grundsätzlich vor Raubkopien.


----------



## Quaker (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hehehe für all die Komiker die glauben mit einer Drehscheibe oder ähnliches zu punkten.
Sorry aber ihr habt wirklich keine Ahnung wie der Hase leuft. 
Abgesehen vom normalen exe crack, könnte dass auch  jedes kind, einfach wieder selbstbauen.


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hier vergessen einige wohl irgendwie, das wir seid c.a. 6 Jahren einen wahnsinnigen Verteilungskampf im Multiplayerbereich haben, der zum kannibalisieren untereinander führt, nicht jedoch so viel frisches Blut bringt, um all die MPs auch mit Spielern zu füllen. Mal davon ab, das MP nicht mal so nebenbei geproggt wird, MP der langlebig sein soll bedeutet Editor, besser SDK, vernüftigen Netcode, brauchbarer Serverbrowser, dedicated Linuxserver, er bedeutet aber auch ballancing patches, Patches gegen Exploits (glitches & Co.), bedeutet ebenso Punkbuster oder gleich sauber arbeiten.

All das kostet Geld, vor allem in der Betreuung und das bei sinkenden Spielerzahlen, wen der MP überhaupt angenommen wird und nicht wegen Fehlern bei einem oder mehreren, der oben genannten Sachen, eh einer Totgeburt gleicht.

CS, CSS, TF2, CoD4/5 und BF2 sind Ausnahmen, nicht die Regel - man schaue sich mal die Statistik von Gamespy Arcade an (oder die Langzeitzusammenfassung hier an):

http://www.onlinegamingzeitgeist.com/games/


Ein MP ist kein Garant für Erfolg und dabei geh ich nicht mal auf Dauerversager im MP und Supportbereich ein (Hallo EA), die es nie ordentlich schaffen.


Insofern würde ich nicht auf den MP setzen, sondern auf den bisher sträflich vernachlässigten COOP mit max. 4 Leuten, der ist händelbar, bedarf keines dedicated Linuxservers, keines Serverbrowsers, Netcode kann man einkaufen, oder Boardmittel ala Direct Connect benutzen und man muss den SP nur daraufhin modifizieren.


----------



## mag0r (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Liebe PCGames, könntet ihr mal rausfinden wie viel die Publisher für den Kopierschutz ausgeben und ob die Raubkopierer überhaupt irgendwie von einem Kopierschutz abgehalten werden? Wie erwähnt gibt es eigentlich immer irgendwelche Mittel den Kopierschutz zu umgehen, sodass immer nur der Käufer das Problem an der Backe hat.

Nicht abbrechbare Vorspänne wären da nur noch schlimmer für die Käufer , sodass letzendlich wahrscheinlich noch weniger Verkäufe zu stande kämen.

Noch ein Wort zu Steam: Fand ich damals nervig weils ewig gedauert hat den restlichen Kram runterzuladen aber inzwischen kann ich (k.A. ob das so vorgesehen ist aber es geht) auf meinem PC, meinem Laptop und dem meines Bruders bei meinem Steam Account online gehn (sogar gleichzeitig) und stress- und CD-frei zocken is doch wunderbar! Würd mich auch mal intressiern ob Steam das Raubkopiern erschwert oder ob das auch nur quasi ne Werbemaßname für Valve Spiele is.


----------



## CHMB (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Man kann sich nicht vor Raubkopierern schützen.

Aber um es einzudämmen muss man eben die Qualität anheben und somit einen guten Multiplayer Part machen.
Einfach nur jeden Mist nach dem anderen raushauen wie EA z.B. halte ich für Schwachsinnig.

Singleplayer Spiele würde ich durch einen abgeschwächten Kopierschutz schützen damit man wenigstens das CasualKopieren etwas abhält, aber sicherlich nichts im DRM Format. Mir persönlich als ehrlicher Käufer ist schon der DVD-Check zu viel, weil ich nicht immer die DVDs wechseln will und ewig drauf warten muss bis diese scheiß Laufwerke hochgefahren sind, dabei den ganzen Computer blocken und die Disc eingelesen haben. Ein PC ist nun mal kein C64 oder Amiga.  

EDIT: Ja, Coop ist sehr wichtig. Valve hat es wohl kapiert jetzt, siehe L4D. Würde ich wohl auch in meine Spiele einbauen. Mir persönlich macht Coop sehr viel mehr Spaß als DM oder sowas.

EDIT2: Sowas wie Steam ist genauso Sinnlos. Erstens mal nervt es tierisch es immer erst zu starten, selbst wenn man nur mal schnell ne Runde Portal oder CSS spielen will (bei mir dauert der Start an die 30 Sekunden). Zweitens können auch Singleplayerspiele nicht darüber geschützt werden und drittens Vergisst man oft es wieder auszumachen und hat dann in nem anderen Spiel auf einmal nen Taskwechsel (evtl. deswegen nen Programmabsturz) weil das scheiß Programm sich updated oder Werbung macht.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde die Dateien auf mehrere DVD´s oder Blueray ungepackt verteilen , erst bei der Installation wird komprimiert .
Bei der Datenmenge wird mit sicherheit nicht mehr so viel gesaugt.
Ein versteckter Kopierschutz im letzten drittel des Spiels was das weiterkommen unmöglich
macht kommt auch gut .
Auf DRM würde ich verzichten , ist sowiso schnell geknackt und ärgert den ehrlichen Käufer .


----------



## RonTaboga (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 08.11.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Dateien auf mehrere DVD´s oder Blueray ungepackt verteilen , erst bei der Installation wird komprimiert .
> Bei der Datenmenge wird mit sicherheit nicht mehr so viel gesaugt.
> Ein versteckter Kopierschutz im letzten drittel des Spiels was das weiterkommen unmöglich
> macht kommt auch gut .
> Auf DRM würde ich verzichten , ist sowiso schnell geknackt und ärgert den ehrlichen Käufer .



In diesem Fall werden die Cracker das Spiel bereits komprimiert releasen. Darüber hinaus.."Mehrere Blu Rays?"...einfach so virtuellen Datenmüll auf Datenträger pressen ich weiss nicht ich denke das würde kein Hersteller mitmachen.


----------



## black-illidan (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

also auf worldofrisen.de findet sich im forum eine sehr interessante diskussion zum thema kopierschutz; ein user hat gar ein eigenes kopierschutz-konzept vorgestellt, welches gar nicht mal so schlecht klingt:
Link


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Quaker am 08.11.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehehe für all die Komiker die glauben mit einer Drehscheibe oder ähnliches zu punkten.
> Sorry aber ihr habt wirklich keine Ahnung wie der Hase leuft.
> Abgesehen vom normalen exe crack, könnte dass auch  jedes kind, einfach wieder selbstbauen.




Bei den Scheiben oder sonstigen Abfragen (Handbuch etc.) bin ich wirklich sehr, sehr skeptisch. Es würde gefühlt einen Tag dauern, bis ein findiger Programmierer ein kleines Tool bereitstellt, das die richtige Kombination ausspuckt...

Die Scheiben waren auch "früher" nie ein Mega-Schutz. Als Teenager habe ich im Copyshop meiner Mutter gejobbt - und da standen fast täglich andere Teenager, die Indiana-Jones-Folien oder Monkey-Island-Drehscheiben für die komplette Klasse kopiert haben. Einer kauft's, 30 Mann kopieren, dazu noch fünf Mark für die Kopien, fertig.

Das Internet hat aus den 30 Mann 300.000 gemacht. Riesenproblem.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## maho1973 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Aktivierungsbeschränkungen ohne funktionierendes Revoke-System sind unzumutbar. Man kauft sich auch kein neues Auto, das man nur 10mal starten kann.
Weiterhin müssen alternative Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden, damit Anmeldungen, Registrierungen, Aktivierungen etc. auch ohne Internet möglich sind.
Im Falle eines Hardwaredefektes bsp., muss gewährleistet sein, dass jederzeit eine Neuinstallation möglich ist.
Zur Authentifizierung könnte man ja die Vorlage einer Rechnungskopie verlangen (per Brief, Fax, Email sobald es mehr als 5 Aktivierungen wären) Zusätzlich, das kann auch telefonisch oder SMS geschehen, die Übermittlung der Serialnummer.
Auch Steam ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen; kommt es aus irgendeinem Grund zu einem Steamfehler, ist man ohne I-Net aufgeschmissen.
Gegen einer Aktivierung ist grundsätzlich Nichts einzuwenden, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass diese beliebig oft und nicht nur per I-Net möglich sind.
Weiterhin sind Dinge, die meine Vorredner schon vorgebracht haben, wie diverse Dreingaben (ausführliche HBs, Karten etc.) auch ein Aspekt für den Kauf. 
Heute wird hierfür noch extra kassiert und als CE oder Sonder- bzw. Premiumedition verkauft.
Wenn Aktivierung, dann unter o.g. Bedingungen und kein Datenträger zum Spielen notwendig.
Die Serialnummer würde lediglich zur Legitimation dienen. Der Aktivierungsschlüssel würde den vom System erzeugten Schlüssel freigeben.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 08.11.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Dateien auf mehrere DVD´s oder Blueray ungepackt verteilen , erst bei der Installation wird komprimiert .
> Bei der Datenmenge wird mit sicherheit nicht mehr so viel gesaugt.


 äßerst naiv... ein paar GB sind heutzutage schnell gesaugt, in zukunft wird der DLoadspeed sicher nochmal besser werden können. und wer raubkopieren WILL und deswegen 40-50€ spart, der läßt seinen PC auch gern mal 2-3 tage saugen. 

zudem wird es sicher wieder freaks geben, die die bereits installierte und somit kleinere version irgendwie als kopmplettdownload zur verfügung stellen.

ehrliche käufer aber ärgern sich, weil die installation nach deiner idee vermutlich ne ganze stunde dauern wird... 


ich fänd es fair und auch absolut zumutbar, wenn man ein spiel aktivieren muss, es gleichzeitig auch auf mind. 2 PCs machen kann, und dass man diese aktivierung aber auch selber wieder über einen onlineaccount oder so löschen kann, falls man das spiel nicht sauber deinstallieren konnte. für die seltenen individuen ohne internetanschluss müßte das ganze dann anders möglich sein (per email nen freischlatcode an einen freund schicken lassen oder telefon).

und wenn das spiel dann ne weile auf dem markt ist, dann müßte es nen patch geben, der ein aktivieren unnötig macht oder die zahl der aktivierungen quasi auf unendlich stellt - so wie bei bioshock.


ob udn wie man das dann trotzdem umgehen kann, das istd ann sache der entwickler.


----------



## Quaker (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 08.11.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Dateien auf mehrere DVD´s oder Blueray ungepackt verteilen , erst bei der Installation wird komprimiert .
> Bei der Datenmenge wird mit sicherheit nicht mehr so viel gesaugt.
> Ein versteckter Kopierschutz im letzten drittel des Spiels was das weiterkommen unmöglich
> macht kommt auch gut .
> Auf DRM würde ich verzichten , ist sowiso schnell geknackt und ärgert den ehrlichen Käufer .


Eine gute Ide,  aber wo währe das problem, die daten einfach zu packen, und wieder normal gross ins Netz zu stellen?


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Steam, Aktivierung & Co. haben immer das gleiche Problem - was wäre wen. Ich hab das schon im Link meines ersten Postings hier aufgedrüselt.

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, von wegen, das man das System dann halt nach einiger Zeit abstellt, das ist doch das Krux, ich will es verdammt noch mal verbindlich haben, diese wischiwaschi Aussagen von wegen "ja machen wir schon dann" sind heiße Luft in der Wüste, wir alle wissen, was man von Versprechungen im Spielebereich halten kann, nicht viel bis nichts.


Btw. die Datenerhöhung bringt mal gar nichts, wen man sich mal ein bisschen erinnert, wie das vor 7 - 8 Jahren gehandhabt wurde, ich sag nur RIPs.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich bin absolut gegen Plattformen a la Steam, Online-Aktivierungen oder irgendwelche Online-Bindungen an den Hersteller. Warum? Weil heute niemand absehen kann, was passiert, wenn solche Hersteller in der Zukunft mal Pleite gehen. Niemand kann dir bestimmend sagen, dass du dein Spiel dann noch auf legalem Wege spielen kannst.
Mit Bauchschmerzen denke ich da nur an Entwickler, wie die von Vampire Bloodlines, die kurz nach der Veröffentlichung pleite gegangen sind. Hätten die den Online Quatsch schon gehabt und es nicht rausgepatcht, könnte man das Spiel auf legalem Wege heute wohl gar nicht mehr spielen. Man ist einfach zu abhängig vom Hersteller und er kann unsere Software jederzeit entwerten. Genau deshalb kauf ich mir solche Spiele auch nicht. Ich bin Spielesammler und möchte meine Spiele auch noch in ein paar Jahren spielen können. Da mir das aber niemand bei diesen Online Bindungen versichern kann und man nur auf gut glück hoffen kann, verzichte ich auf solche Spiele dann lieber gleich ganz.


----------



## Restless27 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				AurionKratos am 08.11.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde einen starken Multiplayer-Part einbauen.
> 
> Falls das nicht geht, o.Ä. würde ich auf Steam zurückgreifen. Ist zwar auch für den Anwender nervig, allerdings ist Steam mittlerweile (relativ) akzeptiert und viele haben da schon einen Account.



 Ganau das wäre auch meine Antwort gewesen. Bin mit Steam zu frieden, aus meiner Sicht; und ein starker Multiplayerteil würde die Sache abrunden. Patches und Mods nur über diese Plattform (Steam). Keine DVD nötig um zu spielen und wenn einem die Kiste abraucht, und man hat seine accountdaten verzottelt, tja...persönliches Pech. Wenn man so etwas kauft und weiß wie wichtig die eigenen accoutdaten für zukünftige installationen sind, ist man ja wohl auch in der lage diese Sachen odrnungsgemäß aufzubewahren. Ansonsten hillt nurnoch neukauf, was diesen schusseln recht geschieht. 
Bloß meine Meinung


----------



## KONNAITN (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 08.11.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Quaker am 08.11.2008 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und selbst die Codetabellen von Zack McKracken, die auf dunklem Spezialpapier gedruckt wurden, das angeblich nicht kopierbar war, konnten einfach mit einer sehr hohen Helligkeitseinstellung "geknackt" werden. 
Auch wenn Drehscheiben und dergleichen irgendwie die sympathischsten aller kopierschutzmaßnahmen waren (so eine Monkey Island-Drehscheibe war eher ein witziges Extra, denn ein Ärgernis), wären sie heute wirklich noch um ein vielfaches sinnloser als damals schon.


----------



## SMB_Horny (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Komplett auf einen Kopierschutz verzichten, so wie bei DRM-freier Musik. Denn wer an eine Kopie des Datenträgers kommt der weiß auch wo es die Cracks gibt. Das Geld für die Lizenzgebühren der Kopierschutz-Software würde ich mr spare, da Sie eh keine Sicherheit bieten und schon zum Release entfernt worden sind.

Außerdem würde der Support entlastet, weil ohne Kopierschutz auch zickige DVD-Laufwerke besser laufen würden und die Rezensionen würden auf Amazon und Co. besser ausfallen, was den Verkauf zusätzlich antreiben dürfte. Die, die nicht gewillt sind Spiele zu kaufen tun das mit oder Kopierschutz und somit sollten die Verkaufszahlen insgesamt besser ausfallen.


----------



## diego55 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 08.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach...man sollte es bei einem Basiskopierschutz belassen der ein Kopieren der DVD sowie ein Starten des Spiels ohne eingelegte DVD unterbindet. Damit kann man sich zwar nur gegen die unwissenden User schützen, aber gegen die "Profis" gibt es eh kein Mittel von daher ist DRM nicht nur Geldverschwendung sondern auch noch das Risiko von niedrigeren Absatzzahlen durch verärgerte Kunden.



Ein wirklich wahres Wort. Gegen die "Profis" kann und wird man in Zukunft nichts unternehmen können. Zu jeder Maßnahme gibt es eine Gegenmaßnahme. Das Dümmste überhaupt, was ein Publisher meiner Meinung nach aber tun kann, ist es die ehrlichen (zahlenden) Kunden mit solchen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu verprellen. 

Was wahrscheinlich auch helfen würde, wäre einfach von den kommenden Spielen wieder öfter eine Demo *vor* Release zu veröffentlichen. Zu viele beschaffen sich vorher eine Raubkopie, nur um zu sehen ob's auf dem Rechner auch läuft. Mit der Demo können diese sich also auch schon von der Performance überzeugen, gleichzeitig steigt imo aber die Chance, dass man sich das Spiel dann auch kauft.


----------



## ReBoot (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde ein Spiel zum Kampfpreis auf den Markt bringen, sodass sich wirklich jeder das Spiel leisten kann, wenn er es denn überhaupt kaufen will.


----------



## Verganon (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

DVD-Überprüfung bei Spielstart danach kann man sie rausnehmen.
Mehr muss überhaupt nicht sein find ich. Allerdings sollte nicht nur die .exe (oder eine andere datei) allein diese überprüfung übernehmen sondern auch verschiedene wichtige (und große^^) spieldateien, so das ein einfacher Crack nichtmehr ausreichen würde um den Schutz zu entfernen sondern man erst jede datei auf den Mechanismus überprüfen müsste um ihn auszuschalten. Dafür würde ich als zahlender Kunde eben auchmal ne Minute länger auf den Spielstart warten, tut dem spaß keinen Abbruch.

auch eine Möglichkeit die man mal versuchen könnte (ich weiß von einer ähnlichen nicht aber von einer die so abläuft wie folgt):
Ein Spiel bei dem eine Seriennummer benötigt wird, wird installiert. Beim erstem start wird dann überprüft ob Seriennummer des Spiels und die auf der DVD identisch sind. danach wird eine weitere überprüfung nichtmehr notwendig, es crackt sich praktisch selbst, wird die exe mit dem schutz allerdings kopiert (auf einen anderen rechner in dem fall) aktiviert sich die überprüfung wieder, der gemeine raubkopierer besitzt nicht den Datenträger -> kein Spielstart möglich.

Ersteres ist natürlich sicherer, aber mich als CD-Schonende Person spräche Variante 2 an.
Das wären auf jedenfall 2 Methoden die ich 1000mal lieber sehen würde als dauernd "SecuRom" oder/und "Online-Aktivierung" lesen zu müssen.


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

@ diego55,

eben nicht, gab erst letztens eine Untersuchung dazu die ergab, das der Verkauf an einer fehlenden Demo nicht leidet und sogar höher ausfallen kann. Das ist auch relativ leicht erklärbar - mit einer Demo siebt der Endanwender selbst aus, gefällt ihm das Spiel nicht, wird es nicht gekauft. Mal von der Technikfrage ab (wen ich das Spiel gekauft habe, will ich es auch spielen, also rüste ich auf, weiß ich vorher, das es nicht rund läuft, kauf ich es nicht und spar mir die Miniaufrüstung).


----------



## RonTaboga (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ReBoot am 08.11.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ein Spiel zum Kampfpreis auf den Markt bringen, sodass sich wirklich jeder das Spiel leisten kann, wenn er es denn überhaupt kaufen will.



Das Problem des Kaufpreises wurde hier im Forum schon ganz oft diskutiert. Noch bevor ich hier angemeldet war und nur mitgelesen habe gab es ein paar user die vehement darauf bestanden haben, daß ein niedriger Preis von max.20€ pro Spiel den Umsatz soweit in die Höhe schießen lassen würde, dass am ende ein sehr viel höherer Gewinn rauskommen würde, als mit den heute üblichen 40 bis 50€ pro Game. Andere hingegen waren zu 100% davon überzeugt daß sich durch einen niedrigeren Preis NICHTS an den Raubkopien sowie Verkaufszahlen ändern würde.

Ich denke hier liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen...

Das Problem hier sind allerdings verschiedene Variablen die sich nicht abschätzen lassen:

- Wieviele der Hardcore Raubkopierer würden sich wirklich Spiele kaufen wenn diese billiger 
   wären? Das weiss wohl keiner wirklich denn einige haben sich schon zu sehr daran gewöhnt 
   geistiges Eigentum für lau zu saugen.

- Der Preis würde pro Spiel evtl. viel zu wenig Gewinn abwerfen so dass er dann im Endeffekt angehoben werden müssten, damit die Firmen nicht pleite gehen (da der Gewinn des Herstellers auch bei den aktuellen Preisen durch die Vertriebsmechanismen recht klein ist)

Ich wäre aber äußerst gespannt wie sich ein Blockbuster Spiel zu solch einem Kampfpreis verkaufen würde und wie groß der Gewinn für den Herseller wäre.


----------



## INU-ID (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ReBoot am 08.11.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ein Spiel zum Kampfpreis auf den Markt bringen, sodass sich wirklich jeder das Spiel leisten kann, wenn er es denn überhaupt kaufen will.


Ich denke auch, der beste Kopierschutz ist ein äußerst fairer Preis.

Egal welchen KS man nutzt, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er geknackt wird. Einzig mit speziellen physikalischen Gegenständen könnte man es den Schwarzkopierern etwas schwerer machen - was allerdings vorraussetzt das eine entsprechende Abfrage viel tiefer mit einem Spiel "verwurzelt" sein müßte.

Denn was nutzt zb. die genetische Bindung an einen Menschen (was an sich wohl nicht zu knacken wäre), wenn man die Abfrage des Spiels in 5 Minuten entfernen/hacken kann.


Der vermutlich einzige Weg ein Spiel so zu "sichern" das man den Schutz erst dann geknackt bekommt wenn das Game schon in der Pyramide für 5€ liegt, ist ein Aufbau ähnlich der Steckmodule des alten Ataris. Das Spiel müßte also zb. auf einem USB-Stick (o.ä) gespeichert und xtrem verschlüsselt sein. Beim spielen werden die Daten dann nicht auf einer HD installiert, sie bleiben verschlüsselt auf dem Stick. Allerdings müsste selbiger dann auch mit der Performance einer HD angesprochen werden können, also zb. 100MB/s (2-3 x schneller als aktuell dank USB2 möglich)

Denkbar wäre ein Stick mit 1GB-LAN Anschluß - einen solchen Anschluß hat quasi jeder (aktuelle Spiele laufen eh nicht mehr wirklich auf Rechner mit nur 100MBit-LAN). Wenn das dann ordentlich verschlüsselt ist, und quasi bis zum RAM verschlüsselt bleibt, dann dürfte es schon wesentlich schwerer sein einen solchen Mechanismus zu knacken. Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre das man das Spiel nicht mehr installieren müßte, man steckt das Gerät an den PC und kann sofort loslegen.

MFG


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Verganon am 08.11.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> DVD-Überprüfung bei Spielstart danach kann man sie rausnehmen.
> Mehr muss überhaupt nicht sein find ich. Allerdings sollte nicht nur die .exe (oder eine andere datei) allein diese überprüfung übernehmen sondern auch verschiedene wichtige (und große^^) spieldateien, so das ein einfacher Crack nichtmehr ausreichen würde um den Schutz zu entfernen sondern man erst jede datei auf den Mechanismus überprüfen müsste um ihn auszuschalten. Dafür würde ich als zahlender Kunde eben auchmal ne Minute länger auf den Spielstart warten, tut dem spaß keinen Abbruch.
> 
> auch eine Möglichkeit die man mal versuchen könnte (ich weiß von einer ähnlichen nicht aber von einer die so abläuft wie folgt):
> ...



Das erste gab es schon, also das der KS in verschiedenen Dateien verteilt war, Endeffekt war ein höherer ehrlicher-Kunde-ist-betroffen-Effekt, zumal auch das KS braucht eine Minute schon da war und es wurde nicht angenommen. Mal davon ab, das es auch nichts brachte, wurde ebenso gecrackt wie alles andere auch.

Letzteres ist nicht möglich, weil CDs nicht gebrannt, sondern gepresst werden - ein Mastermatrize die mehrere tausend Euro in der Fertigung kostet, wird für mehrere tausend Pressungen benutzt, da kannst Du nicht für jede gepresste Version einen anderen Serial auf das Medium aufbringen.

Und auch das würde nichts bringen, das Spiel haben wir mit unleserlichen Sektoren usw. schon durch, da wird ein Image angefertigt, was läuft, das gibt es als RK und wird mit einem Imagetool gemountet und fertig - KS ausgehebelt. Und wen der KS doch mal wieder testen möchte, gibt es Miniimages.


Zur Preisgestaltung:

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658979/News/Rollenspiel/Enthuellt_Wer_verdient_wieviel_an_einem_PC-Spiel/

Für die Preisfüchse wäre eine gravierend billigere Steamversion genau das, was einige wollen könnten, da die 20% Einzelhandel rausfallen würden (die 5% Großhandel gingen dann sicherlich an Valve & Co. für Plattform und Vertrieb). Das Ganze könnte man sogar soweit treiben, das man die Seeder mit ins Boot holt und ein Bittorrentnetz aufbaut, wo Seeder für Upload Punkte verdienen können, wovon sie sich im Shop dann was kaufen können.

Um die Kosten in der Entwicklung zu drücken, könnte man auch einfach mal weg von dem Grafikgewichse kommen - Mario, Sonic, Ratchet&Clank, Zelda, Banjo Kazooi & Co. verkaufen sich wie blöde, trotz der eher einfachen Grafik.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Ich wäre aber äußerst gespannt wie sich ein Blockbuster Spiel zu solch einem Kampfpreis verkaufen würde und wie groß der Gewinn für den Herseller wäre.



Wir haben kürzlich ja schon mal die Rechnung aufgemacht, wer was an welchem Spiel verdient:

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658979/News/Enthuellt_Wer_verdient_wieviel_an_einem_PC-Spiel/

Darin stand zu lesen: "(...) Die Entwicklung eines Spiels wie Drakensang kostet mindestens 2 Millionen Euro (hier sind Kosten für Werbung etc. noch nicht berücksichtigt). Eine überschlagsmäßige Milchmädchenrechnung ergibt, dass Radon Labs und dtp mindestens 80.000 Stück verkaufen müssen, damit die Kosten wieder eingespielt werden. In Deutschland hat sich Drakensang bislang rund 50.000 Mal verkauft und gilt damit schon als "Sommerhit"."

So, Drakensang steht jetzt bei rund 100.000 verkauften Stück in Deutschland. Wäre das Spiel für 20 oder 30 EUR in die Läden gekommen, hätten überschlagsmäßig um die 300.000 Menschen dieses Produkt erwerben müssen. Ansonsten macht der Hersteller Verlust.

Das ist schlicht utopisch, gerade in einem Zeitraum wie jetzt. Far Cry 2, Call of Duty, FIFA, Alarmstufe Rot, Fußballmanager, Sacred 2, Warhammer...wo sollen die vielen Spieler herkommen?

Wenn nicht genügend Menschen bereit sind, 40 oder 50 EUR/Dollar für ein Spiel auszugeben, sind gerade Titel wie GTA 4 nicht zu finanzieren. Es sei denn, du änderst dein Geschäftsmodell (Kevlarweste 70 Cent, 5.000 Schuss für 5 EUR - wie bei Browserspielen).

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Um die Kosten in der Entwicklung zu drücken, könnte man auch einfach mal weg von dem Grafikgewichse kommen - Mario, Sonic, Ratchet&Clank, Zelda, Banjo Kazooi & Co. verkaufen sich wie blöde, trotz der eher einfachen Grafik.



Sicher, aber das ist nur EIN Teil des Marktes. Wer würde Far Cry, Call of Duty, GTA, Assassin's Creed, Halo, Metal Gear Solid, WoW etc. mit Wii-Grafik spielen wollen?


----------



## dzeri (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von so viel Technik. Doch kann ich mich an meiner Sega Master System 2 Konsole erinnern. Da war so eine Spielkassete die man in das Geraet reingesteckt hat und man konnte spielen. Und ich schaue gerade meinen PC an und da sehe ich 3 freie 5 1/2 Zoll Schaechte. Da koennte so ein Geraet rein passen in dem man so eine SpielKasette reinstecken koennte. Die waere doch dann bestimmt nicht Kopierfaehig. Oder? Und wenn die Industrie dann doch eins erfindet wo man auch drauf schreiben koennte dann bringt man eben ein neues Teil raus oder man erstellt ein neues GeraeteBIOS.
Und ausserdem muessen die Games auch etwas billiger sein. Schliesslich ist es nur eine Software mit der man fast garnichts anderes machen kann ausser durchspielen und danach in die Schublade stecken. Aenlich wie mit den Kinofilmen auf DVD. Und die kosten doch auch so viel sind aber im Laden billiger als so ein PC-Spiel.


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				dzeri am 08.11.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von so viel Technik. Doch kann ich mich an meiner Sega Master System 2 Konsole erinnern. Da war so eine Spielkassete die man in das Geraet reingesteckt hat und man konnte spielen. Und ich schaue gerade meinen PC an und da sehe ich 3 freie 5 1/2 Zoll Schaechte. Da koennte so ein Geraet rein passen in dem man so eine SpielKasette reinstecken koennte. Die waere doch dann bestimmt nicht Kopierfaehig. Oder? Und wenn die Industrie dann doch eins erfindet wo man auch drauf schreiben koennte dann bringt man eben ein neues Teil raus oder man erstellt ein neues GeraeteBIOS.
> Und ausserdem muessen die Games auch etwas billiger sein. Schliesslich ist es nur eine Software mit der man fast garnichts anderes machen kann ausser durchspielen und danach in die Schublade stecken. Aenlich wie mit den Kinofilmen auf DVD. Und die kosten doch auch so viel sind aber im Laden billiger als so ein PC-Spiel.



Module wurden schon zu Konsolenzeiten kopiert, für N64 & Co. gab es frei verkäufliche Kopierstationen und Leermedien.

Das ist heute unnötig, wird alles emuliert, liegt in einem Image und fertig - bringt Null, es reicht einer der ein Image ins Netz stellt. Zumal Du von einem Midi/Barebone/Tower ausgehst, der auch noch einen freien Steckplatz hat (Du bist nicht die Welt  ), was ist mit Laptops?


In die gleiche unsinnige Kerbe schlägt der verschlüsselte USB Stick Vorschlag von INU ID - erstens heutige Spiele liegen schon bei 10+ GB, so ein Medium kostet, dann schaut man sich die ach so toll agierenden, verschlüsselbaren USB Sticks an und was findet man im Netz, einfachste Möglichkeiten diese ohne Authentifizierung auszulesen. Mal von den ganzen technischen Problemen abgesehen, z.B. Auslagerungsdatei verschlüsseln, RAM verschlüsseln, alles sinnlos, hinzu kommt wie willst Du patchen? Wie Mods laden? wo sind die Configs und INIs, wie stellst Du sicher, dass das System sicher ist, selbst TPMs nx Bits und Co. helfen da nicht.

Und was hat man damit gewonnen, belegte USB Steckplätze, ständiges rumjonglieren mit leicht verlierbaren Medien usw., neee Du, das werden die kunden nicht mitmachen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				dzeri am 08.11.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von so viel Technik. Doch kann ich mich an meiner Sega Master System 2 Konsole erinnern. ...


Zu fast allen namenhaften Klassikkonsolen existieren im Internet Emulatoren inklusive des GeräteBIOS und Images von den Spielemodulen.Also damit liese sich wohl keine höhere Sicherheit erreichen. Beachtlich ist aber, dass die PS3 immer noch als ungeknackt gilt, auch wenn es dort wohl auch erste Ansätze von Hackern gibt.


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 08.11.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Um die Kosten in der Entwicklung zu drücken, könnte man auch einfach mal weg von dem Grafikgewichse kommen - Mario, Sonic, Ratchet&Clank, Zelda, Banjo Kazooi & Co. verkaufen sich wie blöde, trotz der eher einfachen Grafik.
> 
> 
> 
> Sicher, aber das ist nur EIN Teil des Marktes. Wer würde Far Cry, Call of Duty, GTA, Assassin's Creed, Halo, Metal Gear Solid, WoW etc. mit Wii-Grafik spielen wollen?




Hihi, WoW hat keine "Wii Grafik"? Mal davon ab, das in der Aufzählung auch Xbox360 und PS3 Spiele drin sind, ist nicht alles Wii   .

Alle aufgezählten Spiele haben gemein eher vereinfachte Comicgrafik zu haben, wie WoW auch und das wird doch wohl gespielt wie blöde, oder nicht? Das man damit auch andere Genres bedienen kann, haben XIII, oder Warsow schon bewiesen.

Man muss die Frage mal andersrum aufziehen, wen ein Spiel wie Crysis, Farcry2, CoD4, AC & Co. nicht gespielt werden würden, weil die Grafik nicht so toll ist, müssen die Spiele dann nicht grundsätzlich etwas falsch gemacht haben in ihrer Konzeption? Wen Grafik alles ist, was ein Spiel spielenswert macht, ist es dann noch so wichtig, um die Hardware zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## BuzzingFreak (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich habe kein problem damit, 50 euro für ein spiel auszugeben, wenn die relation stimmt. ich zahle nicht so viel geld, wenn nach 7h schluss ist. dann muss ich sagen stimmt für mich persönlich das preis-leistungs-verhältnis nicht mehr. ich habe mir vor kurzem dead space erworben. normalerweise kaufe ich mir so ein spiel nicht unbedingt. die atmosphäre und die durchschnittliche spielzeit von 14h haben mich jedoch überzeugt. zumal man ea auch ruhig mal unterstützen kann, wenn sie nicht nfs 13 oder sims 54 rausbringen. 

zum thema kopierschutz:
nur eine kurze frage. bringt er was? gecrackt wurden sie alle früher oder später. und ich denke nicht, dass es leute gibt, die sich ein spiel kaufen, weil es noch nicht gecrackt ist. die meisten warten dann eben. leute, die sich spiele runterladen, laden sich dann eben so lang ein anderes runter, das schon gecrackt ist. 

und wenn ich da dinge höre, von wegen nur 3x installierbar, dann dreht sich bei mir alles um. das ist ein grund, das spiel nicht zu kaufen. wenn ich die 50 euro investiere, dann ist das MEIN spiel. wenn ich es am tag 30x installiere und deinstalliere, kann es den publishern auch völlig egal sein. ständig irgendwas an die herausgeber übers internet senden...nein danke. auch da geht euch nichts etwas an. 

ich bin jetzt 28 jahre alt, hab also schon spiele gespielt, da gabs so etwas wie einen kopierschutz nicht. ging komischerweise auch. natürlich hat die spieleindustrie heut zu tage einen viel höheren stellenwert, als noch vor 15 jahren. trotzdem sollten alle mal von ihrer paranoia etwas runterkommen. 

kurzes fazit. kopierschutz...meinetwegen, solange nicht oben genannte dinge damit verbunden sind. der alltag beweist uns jedoch...alles ist kopierbar, alles kann gecrackt werden. und das wird es auch weiterhin. ich will für die 50 euro mit dem spiel machen können, was ICH will. 

mfg
marc


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Öhm, Du widersprichst dir selber - Du hast eine Abneigung gegen das Installationslimit, unterstützt dann aber EA mit dem Kauf von "Dead Space", das Spiel, das genau das System integriert bekam und den Publisher, von dem die meisten dieser so geschützten Spiele stammen...der auch noch unbeirrt daran festhält und vor kurzem verlauten liess, das ihm der Gebrauchtmarkt gegen den Strich geht (und das Installlimitsystem ist ein Schlag gegen den Gebrauchtmarkt).


----------



## scalelll (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Was ich tun würde wenn ich Publisher wäre?

Ich würde genaus so weitermachen mit DRM wie bisher und in paar Jahren, wenn vollends der größte, uninteressierte "DRM ist okay" Schreier  endlich geschnallt hat, was da in Massen in seinem Regal steht, den Laden zu machen.  Den das Image der sich selbstentwertenden Games  wieder wegbringen, ist sehr schwierig und teuer.

ODER:

Aber wenn ich merken würde, dass die Verkäufe mehr sein könnten, aber eine  nicht unerhebliche Menge Leute die Einweg-Games nicht mehr kauft, dann würde ich sicherstellen, dass die Games auch wenn man sie in 10 Jahren nochmal installieren wollte, dies auch möglich ist. Dazu darf es keinerlei "Online Aktivierung" geben. Ich würde die Sammler unterstützen, mit tollen Verpackungen, tollen Handbüchern und netten Beigaben.


----------



## Fubarli (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Cracker sind inzwischen den Kopierschutzentwicklern weit vorraus. 
Alle wichtigen Titel der letzten Monate waren am deutschen Releasetermin schon abends auf einschlägigen Seiten zum Download verfügbar.

Ich denke mit der Brechstange ist da wenig zu machen. Genauso wenig mit Abschreckung ala´: Nur noch drei mal singen bis Papa nach Hause kommt.
Vielmehr sollte das Vertrauen zwischen Zockern und Entwicklern wieder hergestellt werden. Un- oder halbfertige Spiele, restriktive Rücknahmeregelungen und das Desinteresse am eigenen Produkt nach dem Release haben (bei mir jedenfalls) ein gewisses Misstrauen geweckt.
Die Leute sind bereit für (wahrgenommene) Qualität einen angemessenen Preis zu bezahlen. 
Diese Qualität muss vermittelt (Marketing) aber auch umgesetzt werden. Warum schaffen es manche Firmen stabile Produkte abzuliefern und andere nicht?


----------



## moskitoo (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich Publisher wäre, hätte ich diese Probleme höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, da ich nach dem Release meines einzigartigen Weltraum-MMORPG ausgesorgt hätte. 
Und ein MMORPG zu kopieren macht ja keinen Sinn, da man es auf offiziellen Servern spielen muss, um wirklich Spass zu haben. 

Aber falls ich mit dem Gedanken spielen würde, dennoch ein anderes Spiel zu releasen würde ich mir folgende Gedanken machen:

-Der ehrliche Käufer soll belohnt werden 

-Einen 100%igen Schutz gibt es nicht

-Es ist fast unmöglich Raubkopien zu verhindern, dennoch sollte man es Softwarepiraten so schwer wie möglich machen

Eine Möglichkeit wäre ehrlichen Käufern, nach einer Registrierung Zugang zu besonderen Inhalten zu gewähren. Das kann nahezu alles sein, vom extra Level bis zu besonderen Gegenständen. 
Wie beispielsweise bei Team Fortress 2:
Es werden ständig neue Inhalte und verbesserungen in Form von Patches veröffentlicht.  Der ehrliche Käufer bekommt lediglich ein kleines Update, und der Raubkopierer muss sich immer das ganze Spiel neu ziehen.

Einen sehr guten Kopierschutz hatte auch Gothic 2.
Man konnte zwar die gecrackte version spielen, aber nur bis zum ende des ersten Kapitels. Das 2te Kapitel begann, nachdem man einen bestimmten Tunnel durchquerte. In der illegalen version wurde dieser Tunnel immer enger und nahm kein Ende, so dass man irgendwann feststeckte. Was hab ich gelacht über die ganzen "Hilfe! Stecke im Tunnel fest" Threads. 
Vorteil war, dass man die Spieler dieses grandiose Spiel anspielen ließ, um sie zu infizieren. Und wer hätte Gothic 2 schon nach dem ersten Kapitel weglegen können. Man musste also in den Laden und sich das Spiel kaufen falls man weiterspielen wollte. 
Der ehrliche Käufer hatte keinerlei Nachteile, er hat es nichteinmal bemerkt. 

Die Publisher sollten ein wenig umdenken, vielleicht wäre es besser die  Käufer zu belohnen, und die Raubkopien dadurch abzuwerten, anstatt das Geld in einen Sinnlosen Wettrüsten mit den Raubkopierern zu verplembern. 

Eine Idee hätte ich noch:
Man könnte P2P-Netzwerke ganz gezielt angreifen.

Es wäre doch ganz lustig wenn der Publisher mit voller Absicht nicht lauffähige Versionen des Spiels über sämtliche P2P netzwerke verteilt. Dementsprechend auch immer in den Bewertungen etc. versichert, dass es eine lauffähige Version ist. Und wenn sich jemand dann 2x einen "Dummy" gezogen hat, wird er es vielleicht mal lassen. 
Oder er verteilt ein Spiel, was lauffähig ist aber nach einer Stunde den Browser öffnet und direkt auf www.bka.de geht. 
Ein bischen Angst kann ja nicht schaden 

Und der Unterschied ist, dass ich ehrliche Käufer nicht ständig mit "noch 5mal Singen" nerven muss, sondern das nur Raubkopierer mitbekommen.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde bei Valve anklopfen und sie ganz lieb fragen, ob man sein Spiel bei Steam einbinden lassen könnte.


----------



## patsche (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich würde auch für das thema; 'innovative spiele zu attraktiven preisen' tendieren.

vor allem wenn ich sehe das spiele wie 'street fighter' oder 'little big planet' als vollpreisspiele (zwischen 60-70€) angeboten werden, interessant auf jeden fall innovativ vor 10 jahren vielleicht, wenn's hochkommt würde ICH für diese spiele gegebenfalls die hälfte auf den tisch kloppen!


----------



## gamerschwein (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 08.11.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde bei Valve anklopfen und sie ganz lieb fragen, ob man sein Spiel bei Steam einbinden lassen könnte.



Davon abgesehen , dass auch Steam-Spiele knackbar sind halte ich Steam für eine der benutzerfreundlichsten und praktischsten Möglichkeiten Raubkopien zwar nicht komplett aus der Welt zu schaffen , dafür aber in einem gewissen Maße einzuschränken. Wenn man dann auch noch den gebotenen Service zu schätzen gelernt hat , hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr darauf zu verzichten.
Ansonsten:
Einen Kopierschutz völlig weglassen. Man sieht ja an Spielen wie "Sins of a solar empire" , dass die Scherereien die Spieler und Entwickler mit einer softwarebasierten Lösung haben völlig unnötig sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fubarli am 08.11.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Cracker sind inzwischen den Kopierschutzentwicklern weit vorraus.
> Alle wichtigen Titel der letzten Monate waren am deutschen Releasetermin schon abends auf einschlägigen Seiten zum Download verfügbar.
> 
> Ich denke mit der Brechstange ist da wenig zu machen. Genauso wenig mit Abschreckung ala´: Nur noch drei mal singen bis Papa nach Hause kommt.
> ...



Genau das ist es ja. Die Sache mit den Raubkopierern können wir nur gemeinsam schaffen. Der ehrliche Käufer und der Hersteller, dabei *müssen* aber beide zusammen arbeiten und das geht nicht, wenn der Hersteller durch Kopierschutz wie DRM den ehrlichen Käufer "vorkriminalsiert" und gängelt. Das schreckt den ehrlichen Käufer ab und sie kaufen die Spiele irgendwann auch nicht mehr. Davon haben wir beide nichts. Der Hersteller nimmt dadurch weniger ein und wir bekommen unsere tollen Spiele nicht mehr für den PC. Was momentan stattfindet ist einfach, dass sich beide Seiten komplett ins eigene Knie schießen.
Vielleicht sollten sich da mal die Spielemagazine und die Hersteller zusammen setzen und darüber diskutieren und überlegen, wie man das Ganze so machen kann ohne das der ehrliche Käufer darunter zu leiden hat.
Denn SO wie momentan kann es echt nicht weitergehen, da machen sie den PC als Spieleplattform kaputt.

Und ich gönne jedem Entwickler ja die 50 Euro für ein Spiel, wenn...
- man nicht durch Kopierschutz gegängelt und vorkriminalisiert wird.
- wenn der Umfang des Spieles stimmt (sowas wie beim neuen James Bond Spiel, 60 Euro für max. 5 Stunden Spielzeit ist einfach eine Frechheit)
- wenn er ordentlichen Support bietet.


----------



## DarthDevil (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

also ich würd auf den kopierschutz komplett vezichten nur ne serial für onlinegaming und eher den preis durch die geparten kosten senken.

und natürlich alle auslachen die glauben drm führt zu weniger raubkopien. da glaub ich eher des führt zu mehr raubkopien.

ich mein wenn kopierschutzmaßnahmen wirklich irgendwas bringen außer zusätzlichen kosten warum sind dann 99.9% aller games spätestens zum release gecracked???

der beste kopierschutz is immer noch nen gutes game für das man gerne geld ausgibt.alles andere is nur dummes geschwätz der entwickler!!!


----------



## RazorX (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Am besten ziehen definitiv gute Spiele mit starkem Onlinepart für den eine Serial notwendig ist. Dann kaufts sich jeder, der Online zocken will... Unlocks/Achievments wie bei WAR/BF2 fördern zusätzlich den Ergeiz und das "Muss haben und besser sein als die andern" Gefühl


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RazorX am 08.11.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten ziehen definitiv gute Spiele mit starkem Onlinepart für den eine Serial notwendig ist. Dann kaufts sich jeder, der Online zocken will... Unlocks/Achievments wie bei WAR/BF2 fördern zusätzlich den Ergeiz und das "Muss haben und besser sein als die andern" Gefühl



Ja, aber wer möchte in Zukunft nur noch Online Shooter und Online Rollenspiele zocken? Also ich nicht. Ich möchte nicht auf Spiele wie The Witcher, Drakensang, Fallout 3 usw. verzichten. Die machen mir immer noch mehr Spass als diverse Online-Titel.
Zu dem ist es leider auch nicht mehr so, dass solche Online-Titel unknackbar wären. Mehrspielershooter oder gar ganze Online-Rollenspiele werden mittlerweile auch auf illegalen Servern gezockt. Also das ein Online-Part vor Raubkopien schützt, das war auch einmal.


----------



## patsche (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.11.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> RazorX am 08.11.2008 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seh ich ähnlich, was mich aber richtig stört ist die tatsache das bei eigendlichen offline spielen der mehrspieler part zeitintensiver ist als der einzelspieler part, und das obwohl der offlinemodus eigendlich im mittelpunkt stehen "sollte", bestes beispiel dafür ist wohl der neue james bond.  


und dafür 60€ obwohl mich der onlinepart null interessiert, niemals.


----------



## ThunderGOD (8. November 2008)

*Joke?*

Diese Sache mit dem Kopierschutz ist doch totaler Schwachsinnig!

Für JEDES Game ist auf game****world.com ein Crack zu finden, JEDES Game gibt es zum Download, egal ob DRM, Steam, Securom oder was es sonst noch gibt und das auch schon teilweise Wochen vor dem offiziellen Release.


Und das ist nicht erst die letzen Monate so, sondern das war und ist IMMER schon so gewesen.

Wenn ich da an Spore und RA3 mit DRM denke, muss ich doch glatt lachen das der DRM-Crack schon vor dem Spiel selber drausen war.

Und das muss doch bitte mal einem Publisher auffallen oder? Ich mein das GELD und die ZEIT die für den Mist VERSCHWENDET werden sollten lieber in das Spiel fließen.

Wenn ich da an Sins of a Solar Empire denke muss man doch sehen das es auch OHNE Kopierschutz spitze funktioniert.

Ich sag mal die ca. 30% Raubkopierer kopieren IMMER egal ob mit oder ohne Kopierschutz.

Das lustige an der Sache ist doch .... wenn ich am Morgen mit den Öffentlichen zur Arbeit fahre und die "Kinder" mal wieder über ihre neuesten Downloads sprechen, dann kann dieses veraltete "System" einfach NICHT funktionieren.

Und die DUMMEN sind und bleiben die Ehrlichen Käufer und die Entwickler, die den Mist Zahlen.

Umsatz kommt hald nicht vom Kopierschutz, sondern von der Qualität des Spiel´s.

Ich freu mich schon auf Diablo3/Starcraft2, und die Meldungen der Verkaufscharts wenn mal wieder ein paar Millionen Läute ein Spiel KAUFEN weil man weiß, ein FERTIGES, RUNDES und SEHR GUTES Produkt zu Kaufen.

Wenn ein Spiel gut ist, dann wird auch gekauft!


----------



## patsche (8. November 2008)

*AW: Joke?*



			
				ThunderGOD am 08.11.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Sache mit dem Kopierschutz ist doch totaler Schwachsinnig!
> 
> Für JEDES Game ist auf game****world.com ein Crack zu finden,



NEIN

DRM geschützte spiel cracks wirst du dort nicht finden!


----------



## ThunderGOD (8. November 2008)

*AW: Joke?*



			
				patsche am 08.11.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ThunderGOD am 08.11.2008 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, stimmt. DRM Cracks gibts bei gcw nicht. Aber dort wo man das Spiel bekommt ist der Crack nicht weit.

Aber das ist auch egal wo man was findet, es geht darum das der Kopierschutz versagt, und das IMMER früher oder später.

Jeder der im Monat mehr als 20GB runterlädt wird das wissen.


----------



## Ti1t (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

1. Ich würde ne Lobby in den wichtigsten Absatzländern USA EU und Japan gründen und die Poltiker dahingehend beeinflussen im Internet für chinesische Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Das kann man auch schön mit Terrorismus begründen oder so, da muss man etwas kreativ sein. 
Es muss möglich sein betreffende Server einfach zu blockieren. User dürfen auch nicht mehr annonym sein. Man braucht eine Art Internetpolizei etc.

2. Die Presswerke besser überwachen. Am besten so wie bei den Diamtenschleifer. Mit Analuntersuchung vor und nach der Arbeit.  

3. Mir Marktsegmente suchen wo billig produziert werden kann und genügend Leute trotzdem kaufen und niemand auf die Idee kommt das raub-zu-kopieren zb Spiele wie Fritz, Baggersimulator, Galciv, Sins of a Solar Empire oder HoI und so ziemlich jedes Adventure, Simulator bzw für nicht raubkopierende Zielgruppen wie Frauen, Rentner zb Spiele wie Sims, Singels, Verliebt in Berlin, Gehirnjogging, Einkaufssimulator, Schuhsimulator oder American-Express-Gold-Kreditkarten-Simulator   

....Rückwärts-Einparken-Simulator....


----------



## Asdio (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Onlinaktivierung bei jedem Start ist die beste Wahl! (Für Publisher). Siehe aktuell Sacred2, glaub da wird immer noch kein crack für "angeboten" oder AR3, mit crack bis mission 6 bzw. 3 und 3 spielbar, dann ctd.
Mit onlinaktivierung läuft das Spiel super!
Bei Sacred 2 hat sich das meiner meinung nach auch stark auf die Verkaufzahlen ausgewirkt(im positiven Sinne) und das wird auch bei AR3 noch so sein!


----------



## patsche (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Asdio am 08.11.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Onlinaktivierung bei jedem Start ist die beste Wahl! (Für Publisher).



da sind wir wieder bei der frage, was passiert wenn der publisher pleite geht?!


----------



## ThunderGOD (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 08.11.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Asdio am 08.11.2008 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, dann kann man sich den DRM-Crack direkt von der Publisher Page laden


----------



## Asdio (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 08.11.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Asdio am 08.11.2008 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




>>Eine Gesetzliche Regelung das dann das Spiel komplett freigeschaltet wird!  (wäre ne möglichkeit)


----------



## INU-ID (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Look am 08.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> In die gleiche unsinnige Kerbe schlägt der verschlüsselte USB Stick Vorschlag von INU ID - erstens heutige Spiele liegen schon bei 10+ GB, so ein Medium kostet, dann schaut man sich die ach so toll agierenden, verschlüsselbaren USB Sticks an und was findet man im Netz, einfachste Möglichkeiten diese ohne Authentifizierung auszulesen.


Ich hab mich vielleicht nicht für jeden verständlich ausgedrückt. Ich rede nicht von einem normalen USB-Stick mit "Popel-Software-Verschlüsselung" wie man ihn in jedem Laden kaufen kann (zumal diese Software mit jedem Stick funktioniert). Ich rede von einem speziellen Stück HW was außer der Form und dem Steckplatz (wobei ich ja schon angemerkt habe das USB eh zu langsam ist, 1GB-LAN wäre da deutlich effektiver) nichts mit einem normalen USB-Stick gemein hat (also ggf. auch xtra Chips zu Ver-/Entschlüsselung) Man muß da schon etwas weiter denken als du es getan hast. Schließlich ist es kein Problem Daten so zu verschlüsseln das man ohne PW selbst mit Hochleistungscomputern/Clustern Jahre bräuchte um sie zu knacken (Stichwort Quantencomputer)



> Mal von den ganzen technischen Problemen abgesehen, z.B. Auslagerungsdatei verschlüsseln, RAM verschlüsseln, alles sinnlos, hinzu kommt wie willst Du patchen? Wie Mods laden? wo sind die Configs und INIs, wie stellst Du sicher, dass das System sicher ist, selbst TPMs nx Bits und Co. helfen da nicht.


Wie gesagt, etwas weiter denken...
Eine Auslagerungsdatei ist eine Erweiterung des Arbeitspeichers, gespeichert auf einer Festplatte o.ä. Bei einem Modul mit entsprechender Anbindung ans System ist es nicht nötig Daten auf der der Festplatte auszulagern. Mods/Patches usw könnten nachträglich geladen werden, sofern eine installation auf besagtem Modul aus welchen Gründen auch immer (wüsste keinen!) nachträglich nicht möglich wäre. Einfach Config-Dateien u.ä. könnten für jeden problemlos einsehbar (also unverschlüsselt) auf einem separaten Teil des Moduls gespeichert werden. Und selbst der RAM sollte das kleinere Problem sein, auch wenn die Daten dort nicht verschlüsselt *wären* (warum sollte das nicht möglich sein?), da immer nur ein kleiner Teil des Spiels in selbigem abgelegt würde. Man müßte also das Spiel Stück für Stück (komplett mit allem durchspielen?) in den RAM laden, es dabei gleichzeitig korrekt wieder auslesen, es auf Platte speichern, es zu einem Datenpaket schnüren und dann auch noch lauffähig machen um es verbreiten zu können. Also einen "No-Modul-Crack", eine ggf. vorhandene Internetabfrage entfernen usw. Mit ausreichendem Wissen und entsprechender HW wäre vermutlich auch das kein Problem, aber wie lange würde so etwas dauern? Und mit jedem neuen Spiel bzw Modul könnte man die Verschlüsselung usw wieder ändern, der Aufwand würde sich von Spiel zu Spiel also nicht veringern. Wie gesagt, ich habe keinen "Plan" für ein solches Projekt auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen, aber ich denke das ein rein auf Software basierender Kopierschutz wesentlich ineffektiver ist als es mit einem Stück Hardware zu versuchen.




> Und was hat man damit gewonnen, belegte USB Steckplätze, ständiges rumjonglieren mit leicht verlierbaren Medien usw., neee Du, das werden die kunden nicht mitmachen.


Wieviele Spiele-DVDs kannst du gleichzeitig in deinen Computer einlegen? Also wieviele optische Laufwerke hast du? Und wieviele USB-Anschlüße? Was kosten weitere optische Laufwerke? Und was kostet ein USB-Hub oder ein Switch? Der "Kunde" würde das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit problemlos mitmachen - warum auch nicht. Wie gesagt, schließlich fing auch alles mit (wesentlich unhandlicheren) Modulen an. Von weiteren Vorteilen (keine Installation nötig usw) mal ganz abgesehen. (((man könnte die Ver-/Entschlüsselungs HW auch in eine Art Kartenleser bauen, so das die Spiele auf noch kleineren (speziellen!) Speicherkarten gespeichert sein könnten - möglichkeiten gäbe es reichlich, ist ja nicht so das ich mich mit dem thema schon jahrelang beschäfftige)))

Man kann das Schwarzkopieren _vielleicht_ nicht 100%ig verhindern (mit Software alleine jedenfalls nicht), aber man kann es so schwierig machen das es aufgrund der dafür benötigten Zeit und ggf. finanziellen Mittel äußerst unatraktiv wird. Sicher würde ein solches Modul mehr als eine gepresste DVD kosten, aber wenn man es damit nur schaffen würde das die ersten Schwarzkopien erst 2-3 Monate nach Release erscheinen, hätte man die Unkosten vermutlich mehr als nur wieder reingeholt...

Außerdem, es war ja auch nur so eine fixe Idee von mir.


----------



## Nope81 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 08.11.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde auch für das thema; 'innovative spiele zu attraktiven preisen' tendieren.
> 
> vor allem wenn ich sehe das spiele wie 'street fighter' oder 'little big planet' als vollpreisspiele (zwischen 60-70€) angeboten werden, interessant auf jeden fall innovativ vor 10 jahren vielleicht, wenn's hochkommt würde ICH für diese spiele gegebenfalls die hälfte auf den tisch kloppen!



Schon verrückt, die Konsolen, wo das Raubkopieren fast kein Problem darstellt, und der Support ebenfalls eine geringe Rolle spielt mehr Geld für die Spiele nehmen.
Könnte man meinen, das 40-50 Euro für ein PC-Spiel schon der oft geforderte Kampfpreis sind.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Publisher die Spiele online für weniger Geld zum Download anbieten, dafür mit Verfallsdatum, bei dem nachgezahlt werden muss. Der Raubkopierer an sich hat ja wahrscheinlich Internet, und zieht dort Raubkopien kostenlos.

Vielleicht ist der Wechsel zu Steam einfacher, wenn es ein Spiel mit Wochenaccount für 9,99 € gibt, und die endgültige Freischaltung dann nochmal 29,99 kostet. 
Oder 7 Tage nach dem Kauf nochmal 9,99€ zahlen um weitere 7 Tage spielen zu können. Das einmalige Durchspielen und dann zum nächsten Spiel überzugehn kostet dann eben nur 9,99.

Zusätzlich steht eine Version für 50 Euro im Laden, mit Karton, Handbuch, Artwork, Goodies für 50€ für die Leute, die einen PC ohne Internet haben (und dennoch keine Konsole?)


Schon der Zwang die DVD einzulegen ist zu viel für mich... das führt auf meinem Schreibtisch zu heillosem Durcheinander und zu ewiger Suche, wenn ich ein Spiel nach Monaten wieder spielen will.
Ist nicht jeder so diszipliniert vor,zwischen und nach dem Spielen seine Datenträgersammlung wieder zu ordnen.

Mehr Qualität ist ebenfalls wichtig, wer ein verbuggtes Jahresupdate von EA gekauft hat wird ja quasi gezwungen vom Kauf des nächstjährigen abzusehn.
Wenn ein Nachfolger ein paar Jahre braucht kauf ich den ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, Fallout3, Diablo3, World of Starcraft - wenn die Qualität stimmt muss der Kunde so überzeugt sein, das er auch als freiwillige Spende bezahlen würde.

Onlinespiele wie WoW oder Addon-Monster wie die Sims funktionieren ja heute schon nach dem Prinzip "zahle soviel wie du meinst dass das Spiel wert ist". Und wer das ein paar Jahre begeistert spielt hat am Ende eine deutlich dreistellige Summe gezahlt.

Wenn irgendwann jeder Internet und paypal (o.ä.) hat würde mich mal interessieren wieviel Geld ein Gratisspiel einspielt, das in regelmäßigen Abständen fragt "war die Quest gut? Ja- 1€ an EA, Nein - 0€ an EA"


----------



## DAmado (8. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Da heutzutage wohl 99,99% aller Gamer auch Internet besitzen wäre eine Online-Account zum spielen aus meiner Sicht das einfachste und beste. So wie es im Battle.net bei WC3 im Multiplayer ist so sollte es auch im Singleplayer sein. Wer, egal ob im Sinlge- oder Multiplayer Modus, spielen möchte muss sich Online in seinen Account einlogen, vorher muss einmalig die Serial dem Account zugeordnet werden. Wenn nun ein anderer spielen möchte muss dieser sich auch Online anmelden aber solange noch ein anderer mit dem Key spielt kann kein weiterer mit dem selben Key zocken.


----------



## Jens238 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

In meinen Augen ist es ein Kopierschutz rausgeworfenes Geld.

Wer ein Game kopieren will wird das auch tun, egal wie....
Es sollte natürlich nicht jeder Dorftrottel nen Kopie erstellen können, aber alles 
darüber hinaus ist völlig Sinnbefreit.

Wer sein Hobby liebt, kauft sich die Spiele.
Das Denken, das sich die Kopierer die Spiele kaufen würden wenn sie nicht 
so schnell geknackt werden könnten, halte ich für Wunschdenken....
Ich würde sagen, das ein Bewährter CD/DVD Check sollte ausreichen um die 
Gelegenheitskopierer davon abzuhalten kopien zu erstellen. 
Wie schon gesagt, die Pro's hält eh nix auf...

Der ehrliche Kunde sollte belohnt werden, nicht weiter mit immer neuen Gängelungen
verschreckt werden. Ich wünsche mir die guten alten Zeiten zurück, wo man eine schöne 
Box mit Handbuch und vieleicht noch irgendwelche Gimmiks bekommen hat.


----------



## Nope81 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede nicht von einem normalen USB-Stick mit "Popel-Software-Verschlüsselung" wie man ihn in jedem Laden kaufen kann (zumal diese Software mit jedem Stick funktioniert). Ich rede von einem speziellen Stück HW was außer der Form und dem Steckplatz (wobei ich ja schon angemerkt habe das USB eh zu langsam ist, 1GB-LAN wäre da deutlich effektiver) nichts mit einem normalen USB-Stick gemein hat (also ggf. auch xtra Chips zu Ver-/Entschlüsselung)




Dann kann man ja quasi auch eine PS3 an den Computermonitor anschließen.
Wo sich mittlerweile eh schon die Publisher fragen wieso sie ihre Spiele noch für den PC veröffentlichen sollen. Nur Stress.

Irgendwie muss man an die Leute ran, denen es nicht reich 5 Spiele im Jahr zu zocken, und normalerweise kann es sich die Zielgruppe auch nicht leisten mehr als 5 Spiele im Jahr zu kaufen. Was will man denn einem 14jährigen, der zwei Spiele in der Woche durchspielt für ein Angebot machen?
Man kann ihn durch eine Konsolenlösung ausgrenzen (oder in die Videothek treiben) oder mit einer Software-leihweise-Lösung an seine 50 € Taschengeld ran.


----------



## patsche (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

die donglelösung klingt schon ganz plausibel, trotzdem möchte ICH NICHT das irgendein programm irgendwelche datenpakete auf meiner festplatte entpackt/installiert, stichwort DRM!


----------



## svd (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm. Die CPU-ID von Intel wollte ja niemand haben. Daraus hätte sich doch bestimmt was machen lassen. 
Vielleicht in Verbindung mit Freischaltung der Software per Kurznachricht, wie beim Netbanking. 
Pro angefordertem Schlüssel kommen dann zusätzlich, Hausnummer, 5€ auf die Telefonrechnung. (Wer sich im Kino einen Film öfter ansieht, zahlt schließlich auch mehrmals.)
Wer oft neuinstalliert oder formatiert, hat leider Pech gehabt. 

Riesen wie Electronic Arts werden wohl nicht so bald eingehen. Aber kleinere Firmen könnten die Verwaltung der Daten ja einem speziell dafür gegründeten Unternehmen überlassen. 

Ach, was weiß ich.

Es dauert noch etwas, bis der USB Retina Scanner kommt. Oder die Maus, die dir Blut abzapft und deinen Gencode übermittelt, bzw. dir ein Gift injiziert, dass dich in 96 Stunden tötet.
Das Gegenmittel kostet dann genauso viel wie eine legale Kopie des Spiels und wird, gleich nach Eingang des Geldes, per 24h Kurier versandt.


----------



## Look (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

@ INU ID,

nö ich habe das schon ganz richtig verstanden, in einer der letzten c'ts (16/08 S. 44) zeigte man auf, wie man bei einem USB Stick mit 256Bit AES Verschlüsselung per Hardware (+ Fingerabdrucksystem), das Passwort auslesen konnte.

Bei anderen reichte es den Stick zu öffnen und mit ein bisschen Löten & Co. es schaffte auszulesen, anderen konnte man mit Software only zu leibe rücken.

Und sry, ich muss da nicht weiter denken, wen ich per ALT-TAB aus dem Spiel gehe und etwas anderes Speicherintensives öffne, dann werden Spieldaten auf die Platte ausgelagert, da kann der USB Stick gar nichts gegen machen, das ist eine Windowssache.

Zudem vergisst Du, das es ausreicht, wen einer das Ding knackt, RK + Emu ist heute kein Ding, es gibt schon Jahren Donglepatches, das ist auch nichts anderes.

Mal vom Preis abgesehen, das bricht deiner Vorstellung das Genick, was Du vorschlägst kostet wie viel 15, 20 €? Damit hast Du mal eben den ganzen Verdienst für Blödsinn rausgehauen, vor allem wen dann auch noch der Stick alle paar Releases geändert werden soll, unpraktikabel, teuer = nicht zu realisieren, ohne das der Preis steil geht und das wird der Kunde nicht mitmachen.

@ asdio,

Onlineaktivierung ist das beste für den Publisher? Wage ich zu bezweifeln, ganz einfach weil der Server kostet und er sich zahlende Kundschaft vergrault - nicht zu vergessen das kleine, aber feine Deatil, das es wieder mal etwas ist, was nur für eine Seite gut ist, oder anders, der zahlende kunde badet den mist aus, warum sollte er das, er ist das goldene kalb, um das die Publisher tanzen, nicht andersrum.


----------



## Duath (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz einfach: gute Spiele machen; wenn dann noch eine liebevoll befüllte Box mit kleinen Gimmicks noch dazu kommt, ist einem der Kunde schon fast sicher. Ich bin bereit für gute Spiele zu zahlen, um dem Entwickler zu zeigen, dass mir das Ergebnis gefällt und dass ich in Zukunft mehr solcher toller Titel spielen möchte. Wenn ich mir ein Spiel aus der Videothek oder von 'nem Kumpel ausleihe und es mir gefällt, dann kaufe ich es mir auch, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht, das ist der deutlichste Weg, um den Publishern zu zeigen, wo es lang geht. Mit einem Kopierschutz ist nichts getan, der ist völlig überflüssig, da der sowieso ruckzuck geknackt ist...und wenn Releasegroups schneller Patches/Fixes rausbringen, welche Abstürze beseitigen, die der Hersteller nicht in den Griff bekommt - jüngstes Beispiel Fallout 3- dann bekommt der auch keinen Cent von mir für den lächerlichen Support...


----------



## wagonyc (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein Wunsch Kopierschutz wäre folgender:

- eine aussagekräftige Demo vor/beim dem Release
Und wie hier jemand sagte,das ne Demo geringere Verkaufszahlen nachsich zieht; heißt doch,das Leute eben NICHT bereit sind sich ne Schwarzkopie zu saugen und (noch) bereit sind sich ein Game "blind" zu kaufen.
Finde ich doch äußerst positiv! Demos verhindern Schwarzkopien!

- Disc-Check,obs die orginal Scheibe ist.
Nichts mit irgendwelchen Pseudo-Treibern oder Root-kit Techniken,aber gut genug,das man nicht "mal eben" ne Kopie mit dem 08-15 Brennprogramm ziehen kann.

- Ne Möglichkeit sein Spiel FREIWILLIG online zu regestrieren.
Dadurch erhält er Zugang zu Bonusmateial.Maps,Mods,Extrainhalten,usw...
Außerdem wird sein Spiel "freigeschaltet",so das er ab da das Spiel ohne DVD starten und spielen kann.

- Support,Support und nochmal Support
Dazu zählen auch Ordentliche Verpackungen,mit Extras,Handbuch,Kartenmaterial,Gimmicks etc.
Wenn der Entwickler/Publisher nicht bereit ist Geld/Zeit in den Kunden zu inverstieren...
Ist mir immer wieder Schleierhaft,wenn Firmen ein Game/Fortsetzung quasi "hinrotzen",den Kunden den Stinkefinger hinhalten und sich dann wundern wenn sie so einen schlechten Ruf haben.
Investitionen.Ein zufriedener Kunde kommt wieder.

Das wären meine 4.
Natürlich wäre ein guter Multiplayer(LAN/online/COOP) ein weiterer Punkt,aber nicht jedes Genre/Spiel ist dafür geeignet.


----------



## bravo (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kopierschutz bei Online-Spielen ist einfach durch Onlinekonten und Keys am effektivsten.

Zwischenzeitlich sollte auch die Spieleindustrie kapiert haben, dass man Offlinespiele nicht effektiv vor Vervielfältigung schützen kann, ohne den ehrlichen Kunden zu verärgern.

Wenn ein Spiel kein Kopierschutz hat, dürfte der Publisher gesetzlich nichts in der Hand haben bei der Strafverfolgung (siehe kürzliches Gerichtsurteil in D).

Deshalb sollten bei Offlinespielen ein 0815 Kopierschutz reichen, welcher zur Gesetzlichen Strafverfolgung reicht. Nach einer gewissen Zeit kann man den Kopierschutz auch wegpatchen (bsp. Egosoft).

Was ich tun würde wenn ich Publisher wäre? Onlinespiele entwickeln oder bei Offlinespielen einen äußerst interessanten Onlineteil einbauen der den Spieler zum Kauf animiert.


----------



## Enisra (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

naja
man sieht es ja bei den Musikportalen wo das Problem bei DRM mit Onlineaktivierung liegt
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Wal-Mart-will-DRM-Server-herunterfahren--/meldung/116641
wenn der Hersteller Pleite geht steh ich doof da, und so paar Lieder sind immer noch billiger als ein Vollpreisspiel
Und wenn man das nur ein paar mal installieren kann, ich muss schon öfters mal mein Sims neu installieren als mir Spore das zugestanden hat dank diverser Windoof-Macken

bei einem Dongle ist es nicht unähnlich, wenn das Ding kaputt ist, an wen wende ich mich wenn der Publisher auch nicht mehr existiert, zumal den eh auch "jeder" mit ner Leerplatine, EPROM + Software und paar Bausteinen nachbasteln kann, da werden nur die Technikkrüppel ausgeschlossen, die auch keinen kennen der ein bischen Löten kann


----------



## Nope81 (8. November 2008)

*AW:*

Aufgrund dieses Threads fiel mir ein, das ich noch HL² kaufen wollte.

Ich habe erst seit einigen Wochen einen wirklich leistungsfähigen PC und Internetzugang und habe deshalb geduldig gewartet... und jetzt werde ich mir endlich einen Steam-Account machen und diese Technik quasi völlig vorurteilsfrei testen.

Wenn ich jetzt spontan ein Spiel innerhalb von Minuten (günstig) kaufen kann und das problemlos funktioniert, bin ich vielleicht morgen ein Steam-Anhänger.
Obwohl ich auch gern ein bisschen HL² in der Hand hätte und im Regal.


----------



## Tieber (8. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Ich würde einen ganz harmlosen Kopierschutz der die eingelegte CD erfordert drauf tun und für den Multiplayer-Part einen CD-Key. Aber für mich wäre oberste Priorität das der Kopierschutz bei legal gekauften Spielen so unsichtbar wie möglich ist.
Gegen Online-Piraterie kann man ja eh nix machen, außer bei MP-Titeln und mit dem einfach CD-Kopierschutz würd ich nur das einfache weiterverteilen bei weniger technikbegabten unterbinden.


----------



## Raubhamster (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				Tieber am 08.11.2008 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde einen ganz harmlosen Kopierschutz der die eingelegte CD erfordert drauf tun und für den Multiplayer-Part einen CD-Key. Aber für mich wäre oberste Priorität das der Kopierschutz bei legal gekauften Spielen so unsichtbar wie möglich ist.
> Gegen Online-Piraterie kann man ja eh nix machen, außer bei MP-Titeln und mit dem einfach CD-Kopierschutz würd ich nur das einfache weiterverteilen bei weniger technikbegabten unterbinden.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Nur CD-Keys für MP Spiele verhindern dort die Raubkopiererei, und für SP Spiele gibt es sowieso keinen Kopierschutz der nicht umgangen werden kann, und somit nur für den ehrlichen Käufer ein Ärgernis darstellt. 

Was ich jedoch an Fallout 3 sonderbar finde, ist dass ich ohne Probleme ein Image mit CDBurnerXP davon erstellen kann, aber beim Setup mit der DVD im Laufwerk hängt es ewig, aber das ist wohl ein Vista 64 bit Problem. 

So hat ein ehrlicher Kunde mal wieder Ärger, aber weil Bethesda ja so nett ist und nur so einen popeligen Schutz drin hat, kann ich es auch spielen. Schön.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 08.11.2008 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> naja
> man sieht es ja bei den Musikportalen wo das Problem bei DRM mit Onlineaktivierung liegt
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Wal-Mart-will-DRM-Server-herunterfahren--/meldung/116641
> wenn der Hersteller Pleite geht steh ich doof da, und so paar Lieder sind immer noch billiger als ein Vollpreisspiel
> ...



Das mit dem pleite gegangenen Portal gab es doch auch schon im Spielbereich, Stichwort "Triton" - war sowas wie Steam/gamesload/metaboli. Hat die Hufe hoch gerissen und alles war futsch, einzig die Preykäufer haben noch einen Befreiungspatch bekommen.

Es ist also bei leibe keine Schwarzmalerei und die "hey wir schalten die DRM Server für Musik ab" Meldungen häufen sich, ist ja nicht nur Walmart, sondern auch Yahoo und Microsoft, die sowas ebenfalls vor hatten.

Sierra hatte letztes Jahr vermeldet von einigen Spielen die Masterserver abzuschalten, darunter eben Tribes, AvP2 usw., EA ist immer schnell da, wen es darum geht die Multiplayserver für ältere Sportspiele runter zu fahren (älter bedeutet bei EA auch schon mal, das Spiel aus der letzten Saison), ich finde es irgendwie herzallerliebst, wie man ohne knallharte, verbindliche (also rechtlich bindende und einklagbare) Verpflichtungen sich auf  DRM Systeme einlassen kann.


Man muss es ganz klar so sagen, Publisher sind eigentlich recht Kritikresistent und bewegen sich meist erst, wen es finanziell schmerzt - k.A. was da manchmal für Hansel am Werk sind, aber Kundenbindung ist nun mal alles, das bedeutet  aber auch, das es Pflichten gibt, nicht nur Rechte und den shareholder value.


----------



## Zsinj (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ja was wäre wenn... 

-Als erstes würde ich mal dafür sorgen, das die Spiele auch fertig sind und nicht schon zum Release einen Patch benötigen. 
-Kopierschutz: Eine einfache CD abfrage die eigentlich nur die 0815 Kopien verhindert und diesen nach 1-3Monaten per Patch entfernen. Dazu noch ein CD-Key.
Alle anderen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen wie Securom, Starforce, Onlineaktivierung/abfrage, usw. die den User nur nerven aber gegen Schwarzkopien nichts helfen wären tabu. (Kosten sowieso nur Geld)  
-ggf. einen guten Multiplayerpart 
-Keine nervende (eigen) Werbung am Anfang die sich nicht abbrechen lässt. (Wenn schon, dann abbrechbar)
-natürlich Aufklärung, aber ohne alle gleich als Kriminell hinzustellen
-einen langen und hochwertigen Support

und das wichtigste: eine gute Beziehung zu den Spielern und Community-Betreuung. 

um es kurz zu sagen, so ähnlich wie es Blizzard seit Jahrzehnten macht.


----------



## MrBigX (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 08.11.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen sehr guten Kopierschutz hatte auch Gothic 2.
> Man konnte zwar die gecrackte version spielen, aber nur bis zum ende des ersten Kapitels. Das 2te Kapitel begann, nachdem man einen bestimmten Tunnel durchquerte. In der illegalen version wurde dieser Tunnel immer enger und nahm kein Ende, so dass man irgendwann feststeckte. Was hab ich gelacht über die ganzen "Hilfe! Stecke im Tunnel fest" Threads.
> Vorteil war, dass man die Spieler dieses grandiose Spiel anspielen ließ, um sie zu infizieren. Und wer hätte Gothic 2 schon nach dem ersten Kapitel weglegen können. Man musste also in den Laden und sich das Spiel kaufen falls man weiterspielen wollte.
> Der ehrliche Käufer hatte keinerlei Nachteile, er hat es nichteinmal bemerkt.


Der Tunnel in die Mine?
Man konnte sich auch einen Weg durch die Orks in der Schlucht unter dem Tunnel bahnen


----------



## INU-ID (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Look am 08.11.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> nö ich habe das schon ganz richtig verstanden, in einer der letzten c'ts (16/08 S. 44) zeigte man auf, wie man bei einem USB Stick mit 256Bit AES Verschlüsselung per Hardware (+ Fingerabdrucksystem), das Passwort auslesen konnte.
> 
> Bei anderen reichte es den Stick zu öffnen und mit ein bisschen Löten & Co. es schaffte auszulesen, anderen konnte man mit Software only zu leibe rücken.


Und was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich kann dir auch Beispiele zeigen wo man mit einer lernbaren Ferbedienung Autotüren öffnen kann, und trotzdem gibt es sichere Systeme diesbezüglich. o0



> Und sry, ich muss da nicht weiter denken, wen ich per ALT-TAB aus dem Spiel gehe und etwas anderes Speicherintensives öffne, dann werden Spieldaten auf die Platte ausgelagert, da kann der USB Stick gar nichts gegen machen, das ist eine Windowssache.


Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob man das Auslagern spezieller Anwendungen/Daten unterbinden kann, spielt aber auch keine Rolle wenn sie verschlüsselt ausgelagert werden.



> Zudem vergisst Du, das es ausreicht, wen einer das Ding knackt, RK + Emu ist heute kein Ding, es gibt schon Jahren Donglepatches, das ist auch nichts anderes.


Natürlich reicht es wenn einer das Ding knackt - und zum DL anbietet - warum sollte sich jemand anderes danach auch noch die Arbeit machen? Es geht nicht darum die Daten auf Ewigkeiten sicher zu machen, es geht darum den Aufwand und die dadurch benötigte zeit zu vergößern um im Gegenzug durch bessere Verkaufszahlen mehr Gewinne zu erwirtschaften. Und ein "simpler" Dongle ist etwas völlig anderes, dort wird selbiger lediglich dazu verwendet der auf dem PC ganz normal installierten Software zu sagen das sie starten kann. Natürlich läßt sich sowas leicht emulieren, dazu muß im Prinzip nicht mal die Software geändert werden (kommt halt drauf an was ggf einfacher ist, die Abfrage zu entfernen oder den Dongle zu emulieren)



> Mal vom Preis abgesehen, das bricht deiner Vorstellung das Genick, was Du vorschlägst kostet wie viel 15, 20 €? Damit hast Du mal eben den ganzen Verdienst für Blödsinn rausgehauen, vor allem wen dann auch noch der Stick alle paar Releases geändert werden soll, unpraktikabel, teuer = nicht zu realisieren, ohne das der Preis steil geht und das wird der Kunde nicht mitmachen.


Ein solches Teil wäre in der Massenfertigung unwesentlich teurer als ein normaler Stick, und die Kosten (in der Herstellung, nicht im Verkauf!!!) auch kaum noch was.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, ein einzig auf SW basierender KS wird immer den geringsten Wiederstand bieten können...


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Eine hardwaredongle gab es schon und zwar ganz frügh in der PC Geschichte.Weiß garnicht wie das Spiel hier.Wars vielleicht System Shock 1 oder so? War auf jedne Fall diese Ära so 486 DX25.
Mensch, wie hier nur dieses Spiel..............hmmm


----------



## MrBigX (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 08.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich hatte ich den Post auseinander genommen und verschiedene Aspekte bemängelt, aber dann viel mir ein viel größeres problem auf: Wie willst Du etwas verschlüsseln, dass von jedem gelesen werden soll?


----------



## MrBigX (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nope81 am 08.11.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon der Zwang die DVD einzulegen ist zu viel für mich... das führt auf meinem Schreibtisch zu heillosem Durcheinander und zu ewiger Suche, wenn ich ein Spiel nach Monaten wieder spielen will.
> Ist nicht jeder so diszipliniert vor,zwischen und nach dem Spielen seine Datenträgersammlung wieder zu ordnen.


Ich tendiere ja generell auch zu einem gesunden Chaos, aber nicht mal eine CDs in ihre Hülle stecken zu können um diese dann auf einem Stapel abzulegen ist schon ziemlich extrem...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Der vermutlich einzige Weg ein Spiel so zu "sichern" das man den Schutz erst dann geknackt bekommt wenn das Game schon in der Pyramide für 5€ liegt, ist ein Aufbau ähnlich der Steckmodule des alten Ataris. Das Spiel müßte also zb. auf einem USB-Stick (o.ä) gespeichert und xtrem verschlüsselt sein. Beim spielen werden die Daten dann nicht auf einer HD installiert, sie bleiben verschlüsselt auf dem Stick. Allerdings müsste selbiger dann auch mit der Performance einer HD angesprochen werden können, also zb. 100MB/s (2-3 x schneller als aktuell dank USB2 möglich)


Das wird aus einem ganz einfachen Grund nicht funktionieren. Wir reden über Datenmengen, bei denen nur (und damit meine ich auch nur) symmetrische Verschlüsselung ansatzweise performant genug ist. Das ergibt sofort das Problem des Schlüsselmanagements. Irgendwo muss der symmetrische Schlüssel für die Daten ja liegen. Und der Schlüssel wird irgendwo im Hauptspeicher liegen _müssen_ weil ansonsten die Daten vom Rechner nicht genutzt werden könnten.

Selbst wenn man den symmetrischen Schlüssel selbst wieder mit einem asymmetrischen Verfahren schützt (wie es jedes hybride Verschlüsselungsverfahren macht, z.B. auch das EFS von Windows) lässt sich nicht verhindern, dass irgendwann das Programm Zugriff auf den Klartextschlüssel braucht. Im Gegenteil, es macht die Sache noch schlimmer, da das Programm ja erstmal den privaten Schlüssel im Klartext braucht um den symmetrischen Schlüssel zu dekodieren.

Außerdem funktioniert dieser Schutz nur solange, solange das entsprechende Programm nicht läuft. In dem Moment in dem das Programm ausgeführt wird, sind alle Daten auf dem Modul frei zugänglich, da der Schlüssel im Hauptspeicher liegt. Das lässt sich einfach nicht verhindern. Wie soll denn z.B. das Programm Texturdaten nachladen, wenn das Betriebssystem die Daten nicht vom Datenträger lesen kann (und verschlüsselte Daten sind nunmal "random" und "Datenmüll" für alle Dateisysteme)?

Genau die gleiche "Problematik" wie mit TrueCrypt-Containern eben: solange der Container nicht gemounted ist sind die Daten sicher, sobald der Container aber gemounted ist kann jeder mit Zugriff auf den Rechner auch die Daten auslesen.



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Denkbar wäre ein Stick mit 1GB-LAN Anschluß - einen solchen Anschluß hat quasi jeder (aktuelle Spiele laufen eh nicht mehr wirklich auf Rechner mit nur 100MBit-LAN). Wenn das dann ordentlich verschlüsselt ist, und quasi bis zum RAM verschlüsselt bleibt, dann dürfte es schon wesentlich schwerer sein einen solchen Mechanismus zu knacken. Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre das man das Spiel nicht mehr installieren müßte, man steckt das Gerät an den PC und kann sofort loslegen.


Und hier ergibts sich sofort ein Folgeproblem von oben. Wenn die Daten verschlüsselt im Hauptspeicher liegen, wie sollen sie dann in nutzbarer Form auf den Monitor bzw. aus den Boxen kommen? Irgendwann _müssen_ die Daten im Rechner im Klartext vorliegen.

Ohne absolute Kontrolle über die verwendete Hardware lässt sich so eine Verschlüsselungskette einfach nicht realisieren. Das wäre nicht eine Alternative zu DRM, das wäre DRM³, da hier nicht nur die Verwendung der Software eingeschränkt wird, sondern auch die der Hardware. Und tut mir leid, ich kann auf Spiele die ich nur auf [entsprechend teurer] "zertifizierter" Hardware spielen kann gerne verzichten.



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Eine Auslagerungsdatei ist eine Erweiterung des Arbeitspeichers, gespeichert auf einer Festplatte o.ä. Bei einem Modul mit entsprechender Anbindung ans System ist es nicht nötig Daten auf der der Festplatte auszulagern.


Arbeitsspeicher und Auslagerungsdatei verhalten sich für Programme vollkommen transparent. Das ist ja auch genau Sinn der Sache. Von daher kann ein Programm auch nicht verhindern, dass es (oder Teile von ihm) ausgelagert werden, denn dazu bräuchte es Supervisor-Access auf die MMU und den Betriebssytemkernel.



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mods/Patches usw könnten nachträglich geladen werden, sofern eine installation auf besagtem Modul aus welchen Gründen auch immer (wüsste keinen!) nachträglich nicht möglich wäre. Einfach Config-Dateien u.ä. könnten für jeden problemlos einsehbar (also unverschlüsselt) auf einem separaten Teil des Moduls gespeichert werden.


Was die Kosten in der Herstellung deutlich nach oben treibt. Ein normaler USB-Stick ist deswegen so billig, weil er keine komplizierte Steuerungselektronik hat. Es gibt den Stecker, es gibt den USB-Controller, und es gibt die Speicherchips. In Ihrem Beispiel bräuchte man aber Readonly-Chips, RAM-Chips, die Kryptographiehardware und eine entsprechende Steuerungseinheit die die Zugriffe entsprechend steuert und kontrolliert.



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst der RAM sollte das kleinere Problem sein, auch wenn die Daten dort nicht verschlüsselt *wären* (warum sollte das nicht möglich sein?), da immer nur ein kleiner Teil des Spiels in selbigem abgelegt würde.


Die Daten _müssen_ spätestens im RAM im Klartext vorliegen, damit sie von der CPU/GPU verarbeitet werden können und zur Ausgabe gebracht werden können. Und das Problem in dieser Situation sind nicht die Daten an sich, sondern der Schlüssel der ebenfalls im RAM liegen muss, damit die Daten entschlüsselt werden können. Wenn dieser Schlüssel einmal ausgelesen wurde, ist das ganze System fürn Arsch.



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Man müßte also das Spiel Stück für Stück (komplett mit allem durchspielen?) in den RAM laden, es dabei gleichzeitig korrekt wieder auslesen, es auf Platte speichern, es zu einem Datenpaket schnüren und dann auch noch lauffähig machen um es verbreiten zu können. Also einen "No-Modul-Crack", eine ggf. vorhandene Internetabfrage entfernen usw.


Falsch. Man braucht - wie oben angedeutet - nur einmal den Schlüssel, und dann war's das mit der Sicherheit dieses Moduls.



			
				INU-ID am 08.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ausreichendem Wissen und entsprechender HW wäre vermutlich auch das kein Problem, aber wie lange würde so etwas dauern? Und mit jedem neuen Spiel bzw Modul könnte man die Verschlüsselung usw wieder ändern, der Aufwand würde sich von Spiel zu Spiel also nicht veringern. [...]


Nochmal: man muss die Verschlüsselung nicht brechen - wobei sogar davon auszugehen ist, dass mittels eines entsprechenden Netzwerks sogar das relativ schnell möglich wäre (verteiltes System auf P2P-Basis, vom Prinzip her ähnlich wie S@H oder F@H) einfach aus dem Grund, dass starke [symmetrische] Verschlüsselung viel zu teuer (im Hinblick auf Performance) ist um die Anforderungen eines Spiels zu erfüllen. Also ich will nicht bei jedem neuen Level erstmal 10-20 Minuten warten müssen, bis das Programm endlich die Texturdaten dekodiert hat.


----------



## INU-ID (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 09.11.2008 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn man den symmetrischen Schlüssel selbst wieder mit einem asymmetrischen Verfahren schützt (wie es jedes hybride Verschlüsselungsverfahren macht, z.B. auch das EFS von Windows) lässt sich nicht verhindern, dass irgendwann das Programm Zugriff auf den Klartextschlüssel braucht. Im Gegenteil, es macht die Sache noch schlimmer, da das Programm ja erstmal den privaten Schlüssel im Klartext braucht um den symmetrischen Schlüssel zu dekodieren.


Ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet. Vielleicht liese sich mit einem dem "CipherUnicorn" ähnlichen Verfahren da etwas effektiver zu Werke gehen. Wie genau ein solcher Schutz aussehen müßte, und in wie Fern ein kleiner spezialisierter Prozessor auf dem Modul dazu beitragen könnte entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis. Zumindest in der Theorie müßte da was zu machen sein, denn wie gesagt - einzig mit Software kommt man einfach nicht mehr weiter.



> Außerdem funktioniert dieser Schutz nur solange, solange das entsprechende Programm nicht läuft. In dem Moment in dem das Programm ausgeführt wird, sind alle Daten auf dem Modul frei zugänglich, da der Schlüssel im Hauptspeicher liegt. Das lässt sich einfach nicht verhindern. Wie soll denn z.B. das Programm Texturdaten nachladen, wenn das Betriebssystem die Daten nicht vom Datenträger lesen kann (und verschlüsselte Daten sind nunmal "random" und "Datenmüll" für alle Dateisysteme)?


Theoretisch kein Problem. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt muß das Programm/Spiel Zugriff auf sämtliche Daten haben. Egal welches Genre von Spiel, abhängig vom Standort des Spieler muß immer nur der Zugriff auf einen teil gewährleistet sein. Eben dieser teil der benötigt wird um die Welt direkt um den Spieler herum vom Computer berechnen zu lassen. Es ist also zu keinem Zeitpunkt nötig das der gesamte Inhalt eines solchen Moduls entschlüsselt werden muß.




> Und hier ergibts sich sofort ein Folgeproblem von oben. Wenn die Daten verschlüsselt im Hauptspeicher liegen, wie sollen sie dann in nutzbarer Form auf den Monitor bzw. aus den Boxen kommen? Irgendwann _müssen_ die Daten im Rechner im Klartext vorliegen.


Das ist natürlich völlig richtig, aber sie müssen dabei keine Struktur ähnlich der auf einer Festplatte gespeicherten Daten haben. Man müsste die Daten also nicht nur nach und nach auffangen, man müßte sie auch wieder so im Ganzen zusammenfügen das eine Installation des Spiels (bzw. "transplantation", installiert wird ja nichts) - ohne Modul - problemlos möglich ist. Dem könnte man zusätzlich mit einem Mechanismus entgegen wirken welcher mit dem Kern des Spiels verschmolzen ist und (wie auch immer das umzusetzen wäre) sich vor dem Start (während des spielens) versichert das eben diese HW auch vorhanden ist. So hätte man - unterm Strich - quasi eine ganze Reihe von Schutzmechanismen zu einem großen Ganzen zusammengefügt.



> Ohne absolute Kontrolle über die verwendete Hardware lässt sich so eine Verschlüsselungskette einfach nicht realisieren. Das wäre nicht eine Alternative zu DRM, das wäre DRM³, da hier nicht nur die Verwendung der Software eingeschränkt wird, sondern auch die der Hardware. Und tut mir leid, ich kann auf Spiele die ich nur auf [entsprechend teurer] "zertifizierter" Hardware spielen kann gerne verzichten.


OK, aber was denken Sie können die "Jungs" machen damit in Zukunft nicht mehr so viel von ihrer Software kopiert wird? Der Kunde muß da schon noch ein Stück mitziehen - finde ich. Und jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das in Zukunft auf jedem Mobo ein Chip verbaut wird der zusammen mit einem Spiele-Modul dafür sorgt das jeder derartig geschützte Software nutzen kann, wo genau wäre denn das Problem für den Kunden? 



> Arbeitsspeicher und Auslagerungsdatei verhalten sich für Programme vollkommen transparent. Das ist ja auch genau Sinn der Sache. Von daher kann ein Programm auch nicht verhindern, dass es (oder Teile von ihm) ausgelagert werden, denn dazu bräuchte es Supervisor-Access auf die MMU und den Betriebssytemkernel.


Wo ich einfach mal von ausgegangen bin das diese Umsetzung das geringere Problem darstellen sollte. Zumal es auch im Interesse des größten Softwareherstellers der Welt ist einen wirkungsvollen Kopierschutz zu entwickeln.



> Was die Kosten in der Herstellung deutlich nach oben treibt. Ein normaler USB-Stick ist deswegen so billig, weil er keine komplizierte Steuerungselektronik hat. Es gibt den Stecker, es gibt den USB-Controller, und es gibt die Speicherchips. In Ihrem Beispiel bräuchte man aber Readonly-Chips, RAM-Chips, die Kryptographiehardware und eine entsprechende Steuerungseinheit die die Zugriffe entsprechend steuert und kontrolliert.


Und da wäre der teuerste Apekt die Entwicklung, denn wie man an der aktuell erhältlichen HW sehen kann ist die Herstellung derartig "kleiner" Chips nicht wirklich teuer. Früher (C64 Zeitalter) wurden für Computerspiele auch mal 100DM oder mehr auf den tisch gelegt, heute wird schon bei 40€ rumgejammert. Das die Qualität der Spiele nicht unbedingt zugenommen hat mag natürlich ein Aspekt sein, aber für ein gutes Spiel bin ich auch Bereit entsprechend euros auf den Tisch zu legen.



> Die Daten _müssen_ spätestens im RAM im Klartext vorliegen, damit sie von der CPU/GPU verarbeitet werden können und zur Ausgabe gebracht werden können. Und das Problem in dieser Situation sind nicht die Daten an sich, sondern der Schlüssel der ebenfalls im RAM liegen muss, damit die Daten entschlüsselt werden können. Wenn dieser Schlüssel einmal ausgelesen wurde, ist das ganze System fürn Arsch.


Wie gesagt, wie genau man ein solches System umsetzen könnte entzieht sich meinem Kenntnistand. Die CPU benötigt eigentlich nur "ihre" Daten in einem "verarbeitungswürdigen" Zustand, ebenso wie Grafikkarte und Soundkarte. Was uns wieder zu obigen Schluß bringt, um eine "noch bessere" Funktion eines solchen Schutzes zu gewährleisten müßten also auch diese Prozessoren mit einer speziellen Verschlüsselungseinheit versehen werden.



> Nochmal: man muss die Verschlüsselung nicht brechen - wobei sogar davon auszugehen ist, dass mittels eines entsprechenden Netzwerks sogar das relativ schnell möglich wäre (verteiltes System auf P2P-Basis, vom Prinzip her ähnlich wie S@H oder F@H) einfach aus dem Grund, dass starke [symmetrische] Verschlüsselung viel zu teuer (im Hinblick auf Performance) ist um die Anforderungen eines Spiels zu erfüllen. Also ich will nicht bei jedem neuen Level erstmal 10-20 Minuten warten müssen, bis das Programm endlich die Texturdaten dekodiert hat.


OK, das ist natürlich ein weiterer Punkt. Wie gesagt, es war nur eine fixe Idee von mir. Natürlich kann es sein das ein solches Modul unter keinen Umständen zu verwirklichen wäre - wenn man für alle angesprochenen Probleme keine Lösung finden kann.

Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen das ein HW-Generierter Schlüssel (siehe CipherUnicorn, nur als Beispiel) so verwendet werden könnte das man selbst durch dessen Kenntnis nicht automatisch in der Lage ist damit an die verschlüsselten Daten zu gelangen. Das ein solches Modul nur dann "wirkungsvoll" umgesetzt werden kann wenn die restliche Hwardware dementsprechend angepasst wird möchte ich ja nicht mal bestreiten, aber auch das wäre mMn ein Problem was man lösen könnte.

Mit Computerspielen wird viel geld gemacht, also sollte ein entsprechendes Interesse und damit Potenzial für einen wirkungsvollen Schutz schon vorhanden sein.

Vielen Dank für ihren sachlichen Beitrag, und der Tatsache das sie auf mein Posting so ausführlich eingegangen sind.   

MFG INU.ID

PS: So lange man Software kopieren kann, so lange wird sie kopiert. Also gibt es lediglich zwei (mMn sinnvolle) Möglichkeiten: Entweder ich akzeptiere dies und verzichte völlig auf einen (mMn) unzureichenden Schutz, oder aber ich akzeptiere dies nicht und laß mir was wirklich wirkungsvolles einfallen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich (mal wieder^^) auf folgendes Filmchen verweisen: http://www.no-copy.org/abspielen.html


----------



## Occulator (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Gegen CD Keys, Online Aktivierung etc. hab ich überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, schließliich muss man den Herstellern doch "erlauben" sich gigen Spielepiraten zu schützen!

Extreme Auswüchse á la StarForce, begrenzter Installationsanzahlen und verpflichtendem OnlineLogin gehen mir allerdings schon ziemlich auf die Nerven ...


----------



## Huskyboy (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

keinen

sondern ein gutes produkt abliefern wofür der kunde (der könig ist!!) gerne geld ausgibt..

der letzte titel wo ich das getan hab war Sins of the Solar Empire.. und das hat KEINEN kopierschutz..

wenn noch einer die PS3 erwähnt, diese frisst gebrannte BluRays.. und spielt diese ab, die sind aber noch so exobritant teuer das sich das einfach nicht lohnt, da kannste gleich das original kaufen..


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum die Branchen nicht voneinander lernen? Die Spielebranche macht jetzt exakt den gleichen Fehler wie die Musikbranche. Da habens ja auch irgendwann angefangen den Kunden zu gängeln und übertriebenen DRM-Kopierschutz eingesetzt, bis irgendwann die Zahlen total eingebrochen sind und sich fast kein Mensch mehr Musik gekauft hat. Erst jetzt als man wieder auf das DRM verzichtet - oh wunder - verkauft sich die Musik wieder besser.

Und zum Thema Online-Bindung und Plattformen. Sowas ist *jetzt* gut, so lange es den entsprechenden Firmen gut geht. Was ist aber wenn so eine Firma mal pleite geht? Werden dann einfach die Server heruntergefahren und alle meine teuer erkauften Spiele auf einen Schlag entwertet?Jaja ich weiß, jetzt sagen die Leuten immer, dann kommt ein Patch. Was ist aber, wenn nicht? Wer weiß ob sich in 2-3 Jahren ein Entwickler überhaupt noch um ein Spiel schert, was er jetzt herausgebracht hat. Dann hab ich über die Jahre hinweg hunderte von Euros ausgegeben und auf einen Schlag werden alle Spiele entwertet und aus den tollen Spielen im Regal nur noch Datenmüll. Da kann ich mein Geld ja gleich aus dem Fenster werfen. Da frage ich diese Onlinebefürworter: Ist es das was ihr wollt? Ihr bezahlt den Vollpreis, habt aber nur noch eine Software mit Verfallsdatum? Wollt ihr das wirklich?

Eine Online-Bindung/Plattform/Aktivierung wäre für mich nur in Ordnung, wenn gesetzlich geregelt wäre, dass ein Entwickler sofern er die Unterstützung des Spieles einstellt, dazu verpflichtet wird einen Patch herauszubringen, so dass man das Spiel dann trotzdem noch weiterspielen kann. Zu dem dürfte die Anzahl der Installationen nicht beschränkt sein. Egal ob ich ein Spiel 50 oder 100 mal am Tag installiere und wieder deinstalliere, das hat den Hersteller nichts anzugehen.

Erst wenn das gegeben wäre, könnte ich mich auch mit Plattformen a la Steam anfreunden, weil ich dann mit Sicherheit wüßte, das ich meine Spiele auch noch in ein paar Jahren spielen kann. So lange das nicht gegeben ist, verzichte ich eben komplett auf solche Spiele.

Am besten wäre natürlich ohne den ganzen Mist. Einfach ein Spiel einlegen, installieren und loszocken. So wie's früher auch auf dem PC üblich war. Ich hab schließlich 45 Euro für das Spiel bezahlt, den Entwickler unterstützt... warum werd *ich* dann mit solchem Kopierschutz dafür bestraft, dass *andere* Straftaten begehen??? Ist das der Dank für die Unterstützung???


----------



## IXS (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das eigentliche Problem liegt ja bei der Verbreitungsart des Mediums.

Wer auf vorgegebene Märkte und Strukturen zurückgreift um Geld zu verdienen, muss sich auch im Klaren darüber sein, dass dort ein gewisser Schwund herrscht. Immerhin macht er ja schon einen sehr guten Gewinn, der ohne diese Strukturen nicht vorhanden wäre.

Und wer Angst vor diesem Schwund hat, geht besser auf den Acker, züchtet dort Kartoffeln und verkauft die an der Haustür.

Derjenige könnte aber auch selber ein Spielgerät bauen und ein Spiel programmieren, das nur darauf läuft. Das Spielgerät muss natürlich aus Hardware bestehen, die nur zu sich selber kompatibel ist und der Hersteller muss unbekannt sein.

Dann geht er von Haus zu Haus und vekauft jedes Exemplar einzeln.
Nachdem er dann Millionen Verluste eingefahren hat, weil kein Schwein Interesse hat, geht dieser dann wieder dazu über, die vorhandenen Marktstrukturen zu verwenden, freut sich über die Millionen Gewinne und die Raubkopierer sind ihm fortan egal.


----------



## Stubbikiller (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Auf der einen Seite kann ich die Publisher verstehen, die ihre Produkte vor Raubkopierern schützen wollen. Wenn man allerdings sieht dass man ein Spiel, egal mit welchem Kopierschutz es geschützt wird, bereits ein oder zwei Tage nach Release auf einschlägigen Seiten runterladen kann und zwar mit Crack, dann muss man auch die Menschen verstehen, die das Produkt auf ehrliche Art und Weise erworben haben und sich über die Schikane der Online-Aktivierung und die Beschneidung ihrer Möglichkeit auf Mehrfachinstallation aufregen.

 Im Endeffekt bring ein Kopierschutz keinem was. Ehrliche Käufer müssen eventuell mit Einschränkungen lebene und Raubkopierer müssen nur ein oder zwei Tage auf einen passenden Crack warten.

Der beste Schutz gegen Raubkopierer ist meiner Meinung nach ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt zu einem fairen Preis abzuliefern. Dann gibt es garantiert auch genügend ehrliche Käufer und ein Kopierschutz wird somit überflüssig!


----------



## fak3er (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

der beste kopierschutz ist immernoch n guter online multiplayer. z.b bei Warcraft 3 is es so das für ne lan mit einer version in und einem key alle zocken können nur später zuhaus online halt nicht. bei mir wars so das ich das spiel erst auf lan gezockt hab und anschließend hab ichs mir gekauft damit ichs online spielen kann.


----------



## stawacz79 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich muss mein problem mal hier posten:

ich habe gestern mein system neu aufgesetzt und neue hardware verbaut,so nun hab ich gerade versucht farcry2 und crysiswarhead zu installieren.mein problem,keines der beiden lässt sich mehr aktivieren.fehlermeldung:prüfung des erscheinungsdatums fehlgeschlagen,,was kann das sein hab beide vorher deinstalliert und auch nur einmal installiert


----------



## RyuHi (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde den Kopierschutz bei Securom und ähnlichen belassen, die sind nicht wirklich schlimm für die User, aber ausreichend, um die Piraterie zu verringern. Sachen wie Starforce 3 würde ich nicht benutzen, da das fast kriminell ist, egal wie gut der kopierschutz ist, es ist trotzdem kein Problem, die Sachen gratis zu bekommen, nen Crack erscheint meistens Zeitgleich mit dem Entsprechenden Spiel. Durch einen Kopierschutz kann man höchstens minimal eindämmen, und da nützen die neuen Mechanismen kaum mehr als Securom und Ähnliche, jedoch vergraulen diese nicht die Kunden


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Angenommen, Sie wären der Chef eines großen Publishers und müssten entscheiden, wie ihre PC-Spiele im Jahr 2009 vor Raubkopierern geschützt werden sollen. Was würden Sie tun?


Ich würde den marktwirtschaftlich sinnvollsten Weg gehen und primär für Plattformen veröffentlichen, wo gewisse Abverkäufe garantiert sind, die Raubkopienproblematik noch kein relevantes Gewicht hat und man mit Anbietern der jeweiligen Plattformen eng zusammenarbeiten kann, um regelmäßig Sicherheitslücken in der Firmware zu stopfen. Von Onlineaktivierungen halte ich nichts, und insgesamt teile die extrem negative deutsche und amerikanische Grundstimmung zur Problematik völlig - weshalb ich auch kein Spiel mit Aktivierung kaufen werde. Das System hat weder Hand noch und Fuß, und auf lapidare Versprechungen wie „Bevor wir pleite gehen, entfernen wir die DRM-Komponenten per Patch! Ehrlich!“ kann man einfach nicht setzen. Von überkomplexen Verschlüsselungssystemen und externen Verifikationskomponenten (Hardlock etc.) sollte man ebenfalls Abstand nehmen - schließlich müssen diese Mechanismen auch alltagstauglich und kostengünstig zu realisieren sein. Der beste Kopierschutz ist noch immer ein statisches System (Firmware) das regelmäßig mit neuen Updates versehen wird, die sich auf den Raubkopiermarkt einstellen. Jedes neue Spiel erhält auf dem Datenträger ein entsprechendes Sicherheitsupdate, welches zum Spielen benötigt wird, und die Konfiguration der Plattform auf Fremdkörper (Modding-Chip) oder „Fusch“ (geflashte / unzulässig modifizierte Firmware) kontrolliert. Kluge Köpfe werden sicherlich Wege finden, dies ebenfalls zu umgehen, nur ist das Risiko Schaden mit diesen Methoden anzurichten für den normalen und nicht versierten Kunden sicherlich zu hoch. Raubkopien auf dem PC kann wirklich jeder schnell und problemlos zum Laufen bringen, und es ist faktisch mit keinem nennenswerten Risiko verbunden.

Gänzlich wird man Raubkopien niemals neutralisieren können, aber wenn man große und faire Steine in den Weg wirft, die eine Großzahl Kunden zum Kauf oder ehrlichen Verzicht animieren, dann wäre immerhin ein Anfang gemacht. Das Kritische beim PC ist ja: Der größte Vorteil ist gleichzeitig der größte Nachteil - er ist eine offene Plattform. Da einen annehmbaren, effektiven und von den ehrlichen Kunden als „okay“ eingestuften Schutz zu etablieren dürfte ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein. 

Daher würde ich als Publisher ganz klar sagen: Spiele nur noch für Plattformen, die überblickbar und aufgrund ihrer Konzipierung besser zu schützen sind. Da fällt der PC eben aus dem Raster, ebenso wie beispielsweise die PSP von Sony. Warum so viele Hersteller trotzdem munter - trotz der oftmals sehr geringen Verkaufszahlen - ihr Lineup auch für den PC aufstellen (nur um später über die Kopien zu meckern), geht mir absolut nicht in den Kopf. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Denis10 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Sinnvoll als "Kopierschutz" ist es auch, dem Spiel etwas besonderes beizulegen. Bei den meisten Spielen, die heutzutage erscheinen ist ja nur das Spiel sowie eine dünne Anleitung (oder manchmal auch nur ein Blatt)  dabei. Der ehrliche Käufer hat gegenüber dem "bösen" Spielekopierer also kaum einen Vorteil.

Ich erinnere mich z.B. noch an Grand Prix 2, wo dem Spiel ein dickes Handbuch mit hochwertigem Papier beigelegt wurde, in dem es neben einer ausführlichen Anleitung auch viele Berichte über die Formel 1 gab. Oder auch bei Deus Ex 1, wo ein Schlüsselanhänger beigelegt wurde.

Solche Beilagen müssten auch wieder eingeführt werden, damit der Käufer gegenüber dem unehrlichen Spieler einen Vorteil hat.
Ein einfacher Kopierschutz auf der CD halte ich für ausreichend. Da ich auf meinem Spielerechner ausschließlich Solospiele mache, sehe ich es auch nicht ein, warum ich dafür eine Internetverbindung haben sollte, nur weil ein Spielehersteller meint, dieser Kopierschutz sei nötig.


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Der Kopierschutz bringt den Kunden doch meist nur Nachteile und Raubkopierer haben ihre Cracks womit sie diese meist locker umgehen. Am Ende ist der Käufer der Bestohlene.

Ich wäre dafür das man einfach den Kopierschutz weglässt (oder nen simplen) und die Spiele billiger macht, so 25-30€ damit mehr Leute dazu angeregt werden. 50€ sind einfach zu viel für die meisten Spiele und Leute, schließlich hat heutzutage nicht jeder einfach so 50€ locker...

Das Pproblem liegt also einfach an den Geldgeilen Herstellern die immer weniger Spiel für viel Geld verticken wollen und sich am Ende über schlechte Verkaufszahlen beklagen.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin auch einer von denen , der sich über diese Kopierschutzmaßnahmen aufregt .
Die ehrlichen Käufer werden abgezockt und die Raubkopierer störts nicht .
Ich würde überhaupt nichts sagen , wenn der Kopierschutz wirken würde , aber die meisten Spiele sind ja schon vor dem offieziellen Release gehackt .

Meiner Meinung nach fördert gerade diese Kopierschutzmaßnahme die Raubkopien , denn viele sagen sich :

Warum soll ich 50€ zahlen für ein Spiel , das ich nur 3x auf verschiedenen Systemen installieren kann oder das ne Onlineaktivierung braucht , obwohl manche PCs gar nicht mit dem Internet verbunden sind  , wenn ich es auch umsonst mit weniger Problemen spielen kann .


----------



## Rolfi80 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

eigentlich ist diese diskussion komplett sinnlos. denn solange es möglich ist, sich komplette images von spielen und modifizierte exe-dateien und was weiß ich noch alles einfach aus dem netz zu saugen, solange wird es raubkopierer und raibkopien geben. erst wenn weltweit stengstens gegen das verbreiten solcher dateien vorgegangen wird, wird auch die zahl der raubkopien zurckgehen. denn wenn ich etwas unbedingt haben will,es aber nirgends finde, dann bleibt nur der kauf 

gruß


----------



## Delta07 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich finde ja, dass  die Angst vor dem RRoD bei der 360 viele davon abhält, ihre laufwerksfirmware zu flshen, da dann die garantie weg is und ein neukauf ansteht


----------



## Belgium (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ja einen Kopierschutz würd ich auch weglassen, weil wie gesagt Raubkopierer finden immer einen Weg das Spiel doch kopieren/spielen zu können. Valve ist Idee ist zwar in Ansetzen ganz gut, aber es soll ja noch immer hier und da Leute geben die kein Internet haben, dagegn ist aber die Prozedur von Spore zum Beispiele, eher ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Weil ja man ist so ehrlich, seine verdienten 50€ in ein Spiel zu investieren, das man nicht so oft installieren darf wie man will, is ja so als würde man nur einmal Legosteine benutzen, weil sie danach zerfallen.
Ne ein Kopierschutz bringt irgendwie nichts, Raubkopierer finden immer einen Weg. Leider.


----------



## Marbod (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Es würde einfach reichen Spiele von guter Qualität mit fairem Kopierschutz zu veröffentlichen. Im Gegensatz zu Far Cry 2 und Dead Space werde ich mir Fallout 3 auf jeden Fall zum Vollpreis zulegen. Auch wenn (oder gerade weil?) es keinen Online-Aktivierungs-Kopierschutz gibt, wird sich dieses Spiel bestimmt nicht schlecht verkaufen. Zumal die Kopierschutzversionen der anderen erschienenen Spiele diese offenbar nicht vor Cracks und Raubkopien geschützt haben.

Eine sinnvolle Maßnahme gegen Raubkopien wäre dagegen, wie auch schon Rob Pardo von Blizzard sagte, ein guter Multiplayer-Modus, für den ein Originalkey benötigt wird.


----------



## Darth-Somebody (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann nicht verstehen, was alle gegen eine Online-Aktivierung haben. Eine Internetverbindung hat heutzutage fast jeder (ich kenne zwar keine Leute die kein Internet haben, aber sowas solls ja geben). 
Die Variante von Valve find ich echt am besten. Sehr komfortabel. Müssten alle Spiele bei Steam aktiviert werden, gäbe es bestimmt nicht so viele Raubkopien. Valves Spiele verkaufen sich wie frisches Brot, wo es aber einerseits auch an der guten Qualität der Spiele liegt. Wenn mehr Publisher so viel Wert auf die Qualität legen würden, wie Valve es tut, dann bräuchte man garkeinen Kopierschutz mehr.


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Was würde ich tun:

Ganz klar mit harter Ware auftrumpfen. Mag sein das man sich das Spiel über die einschlägig bekannten P2P Programme runterladen kann aber (Beispiel Fallout 3) eine Wackelkopffigur, ein Artbook oder eine Lunchbox aus Metall kann man sich nicht runterladen.


----------



## RoccoGD (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde eine Onlineaktivierung mit Seriennummer einbauen und diese bei jedem Softwareupdate (patch) oder im Online-multiplayermodus überprüfen.

Gibts dieselbe Seriennummer unverhältnismässig oft (<10x), Benutzer nachverfolgen und verklagen.

Dann das Game mit Extensions und Inhaltpatches aufwerten und natürlich den Multiplayerpart pflegen.

Damit ist es für Raubkopierer zwar noch möglich das Originalspiel illegal zu zocken, aber die Installation eines Patches oder Multiplayer spielen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich Publisher wäre, würde ich meine Pforten schließen und versuchen ein andere Branche einzuschlagen.

Das asselige Spiel "Kopierschutz erfinden, cracker cracken das Spiel wiedereinmal" ist mir zu blöd. Geht schon so seitdem es Spiele gibt.


----------



## MrBigX (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Darth-Somebody am 09.11.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht verstehen, was alle gegen eine Online-Aktivierung haben. Eine Internetverbindung hat heutzutage fast jeder (ich kenne zwar keine Leute die kein Internet haben, aber sowas solls ja geben).
> Die Variante von Valve find ich echt am besten. Sehr komfortabel. Müssten alle Spiele bei Steam aktiviert werden, gäbe es bestimmt nicht so viele Raubkopien. Valves Spiele verkaufen sich wie frisches Brot, wo es aber einerseits auch an der guten Qualität der Spiele liegt. Wenn mehr Publisher so viel Wert auf die Qualität legen würden, wie Valve es tut, dann bräuchte man garkeinen Kopierschutz mehr.


Ich erwähne es immer wieder gerne: Mein Spielerechner hat zu Hause keinen Netzwerkzugang in irgendeiner Form.
Steam ist auch nicht sicher. Die Orange Box gibts zum Beispiel auch gecrackt. Installieren und losspielen wie jedes andere Spiel. Wenn überhaupt haben die relativ hohen Verkaufszahlen was mit der Qualität des Spieles zu tun, mit Sicherheit nicht mit der des Kopierschutzes.


----------



## Calyptratus (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Einen wirksamen Kopierschutz für Software (Anwendersoftware, Offlinespiele etc.) gibts nicht und wird es nie geben.

Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach ein echtes Belohnungssystem für ehrliche Käufer, die sich registrieren lassen können und dann zb. mit zusätzlichen Spieleinhalten für ihren Kauf belohnt werden. Ausserdem, wie auch schon gesagt wurde, ein ausführliches und schön gemachtes Handbuch - für mich jedenfalls ein Kaufargument.

Oder man schafft das alles komplett ab und stellt alle Inhalte nur noch online zur Verfügung, quasi WoW als Singleplayer-Version. Ich weiss aber nicht ob mir das gefallen würde, müsste schon verdammt billig sein. Ich vermute mal, in diese Richtung wird es aber gehen.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

ich würde ausschließlich für Konsolen produzieren!
Und ja, ich weiß, dass es auch da Raubkopierer gibt, nur ist das Verhältnis zwischen den verkauften Einheiten und den Kopien besser.


----------



## ING (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde ausschließlich für Konsolen produzieren!
> Und ja, ich weiß, dass es auch da Raubkopierer gibt, nur ist das Verhältnis zwischen den verkauften Einheiten und den Kopien besser.


ist aber sehr kurzsichtig gedacht, wenn nur noch konsolenspiele produziert werden würden, würde sich die raubkopierer scene halt komplett darauf konzentrieren und zack siehts nach kurzer seit genauso aus wie aufm pc.

das das verhältnis einfach noch so gut für die konsole ausfällt liegt hauptsächlich daran das konsolen user zu faul sind oder sich nicht trauen und viele sind auch noch kiddys sind für die das internet nur ein großer chatroom ist. sobald sich das auf die konsolen konzentriert wird das raubkopieren auch auf den konsolen boomen weils tatsächlich dann massenkompatibel wird, wenn einer es macht zeiht er automatisch seine kumpels mit, schneeballprinzip.


----------



## silencer1 (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Ich bin erstaunt, daß es so naive Leute gibt, die glauben, daß DRM oder Steam ein Kopierschutz sein soll.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

*Post 1 von 2*



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet. Vielleicht liese sich mit einem dem "CipherUnicorn" ähnlichen Verfahren da etwas effektiver zu Werke gehen. Wie genau ein solcher Schutz aussehen müßte, und in wie Fern ein kleiner spezialisierter Prozessor auf dem Modul dazu beitragen könnte entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis. Zumindest in der Theorie müßte da was zu machen sein, denn wie gesagt - einzig mit Software kommt man einfach nicht mehr weiter.


Das Problem ist, dass das Modul einen Schutz gegen das Öffnen des Gehäuses bieten müsste ähnlich dem Ironkey. Ansonsten könnte man das Modul "einfach" öffnen und direkt den Verkehr auf dem Bus der Platine protokollieren, was auch wieder zusätzliche Verschlüsselungshardware ab adsurdum führen würde da die Kryptographiehardware und die Speicherchips i.d.R. aus Kostengründen nicht im gleichen IC untergebracht sind. Auch muss man darauf achten, ob die Chips irgendwelche Debuggingschnittstellen wie z.B. JTAG o.ä. besitzt womit man Zugriff auf die Interna der Kryptographiehardware bekommen könnte.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch kein Problem. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt muß das Programm/Spiel Zugriff auf sämtliche Daten haben. Egal welches Genre von Spiel, abhängig vom Standort des Spieler muß immer nur der Zugriff auf einen teil gewährleistet sein. Eben dieser teil der benötigt wird um die Welt direkt um den Spieler herum vom Computer berechnen zu lassen. Es ist also zu keinem Zeitpunkt nötig das der gesamte Inhalt eines solchen Moduls entschlüsselt werden muß.


Das würde in einem rein level-basierten Spiel funktionieren. Aber spätestens bei "offenen" Spielen wie Oblivion, Sacred, etc würde dies daran scheitern, dass das Spiel keine Möglichkeit hat einzugrenzen, welche Daten innerhalb der nächsten - sagen wir mal als Anhaltspunkt - 10 Sekunden benötigt werden (Landschaftsdaten, Quests, Musik/Sound, Objektmodelle, Texturen, etc) damit die Daten angefordert und _rechtzeitig_ entschlüsselt werden können um den Spielablauf nicht ins Stoppen zu bringen.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich völlig richtig, aber sie müssen dabei keine Struktur ähnlich der auf einer Festplatte gespeicherten Daten haben. Man müsste die Daten also nicht nur nach und nach auffangen, man müßte sie auch wieder so im Ganzen zusammenfügen das eine Installation des Spiels (bzw. "transplantation", installiert wird ja nichts) - ohne Modul - problemlos möglich ist.


Dennoch müssen die Daten in einer Form vorliegen die das Betriebssystem - oder besser gesagt, das Dateisystem - verstehen kann. Und wenn ein Prozess die Daten über einen Kernelaufruf auslesen kann, können das alle Prozesse. Siehe auch meinen Vergleich mit TrueCrypt-Containern. Man kann einfach einen TC-Container nicht nur für einen Prozess zugänglich machen. Es geht aus technischen Gründen einfach nicht, und daran lässt sich auch [leider|zum Glück] nichts ändern - zumindest nicht bei den heutigen Betriebssystemen. 

Auf Singularity säh die Sache eventuell wieder anders aus, aber man darf davon ausgehen, dass ein auf Singularity basierendes kommerzielles Betriebssystem in absehbarer Zeit nicht erscheinen wird. Und selbst wenn, es wäre in seiner Basis völlig inkompatibel zu den heutigen Systemen.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem könnte man zusätzlich mit einem Mechanismus entgegen wirken welcher mit dem Kern des Spiels verschmolzen ist und (wie auch immer das umzusetzen wäre) sich vor dem Start (während des spielens) versichert das eben diese HW auch vorhanden ist. So hätte man - unterm Strich - quasi eine ganze Reihe von Schutzmechanismen zu einem großen Ganzen zusammengefügt.


Wie gesagt, DRM³. Ich hab eine nicht zertifizierte Grafikkarte? Spiel startet nicht. Ich hab ein nicht zertifiziertes Mainboard? Spiel startet nicht. Ich hab einen nicht zertifizierten Monitor? Spiel startet nicht.

So ein ähnliches System hat sich die Musik-/Filmindustrie ja schon ausgedacht: TCP. Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut was die Nachteile dieses Systems sind (siehe Link), sollte jedem ganz schnell klar werden, dass das einfach der falsche Weg ist.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, aber was denken Sie können die "Jungs" machen damit in Zukunft nicht mehr so viel von ihrer Software kopiert wird? Der Kunde muß da schon noch ein Stück mitziehen - finde ich.


Kaufenswerte Spiele produzieren? Den _zahlenden Kunden_ nicht vorkriminalisieren? oO Nur um mal zwei einfache Dinge zu nennen. Kopierschutz ist genau wie diese 3 Minuten langen, nicht abbrechbaren "Auch RaubkopiererInnen sind VerbrecherInnen und werden im Gefängnis anal sodomiert" Spots auf Kauf-DVDs. Die nerven nur denjenigen, der Geld dafür bezahlt hat, weil in Rips dieses Zeugs rausgeschnitten worden ist. -.-"

Es kann nicht sein, dass man 50€ für ein 8h Spiel auf den Tisch legt welches eigentlich nur ein Grafikblender ist. Wenn ich Doom 3/Quake 4 locker an einem Tag durchspielen kann ohne das Spiel vorher zu kennen und danach dennoch alles gesehen zu haben ist doch was falsch. Die Stichworte hierzu wären "Wiederspielbarkeitswert" und "Langzeitmotivation". 

Bei RTS rettet i.d.R. der Multiplayer die Sache - wenn denn das Balancing stimmt und dieses auch gepflegt wird. Auch kleine kostenlose Erweiterungen in Form von zusätzlichen Einheiten und Gebäuden (siehe z.B. Total Annihilation) können die Spielerschaft auf lange Zeit bei der Stange/Laune halten, da man damit (gutes natürlich Balancing vorausgesetzt) eine große Zahl zusätzlicher neuer interessanter Strategien ins Spiel bringen kann.

Bei RPG hat man im Normalfall eine lange Geschichte die man aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln/mit verschiedenen Charakterklassen nochmal erleben kann. Verschiedene Klassen haben oft nicht nur ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl, sondern sorgen mit klassenspezifischen Questserien i.d.R. auch dafür, dass man mit einem Spielen eben nicht schon alles gesehen hat - man will wissen was man als "Schurke" oder "Magier" anderes bekommt als als "Krieger". Bestes Beispiel dafür: Baldur's Gate 2. Als Krieger bekommt man eine eigene Festung zum Verwalten, als Schurke eine Diebesgilde, als Barde ein eigenes Theater, als Magier eine magische Sphäre und Lehrlinge, usw.

Aber bei FPS siehts was das angeht _sehr_ düster aus. Die Story der meisten FPS kann man getrost in der Pfeife rauchen, neuere Shooter hat man an einem Tag locker durch, und nochmal Spielen kann man sich sparen, da man i.d.R. alles gesehen hat. Multiplayer ist auch oft so ne Sache... wie viele Leute kennen Sie die Prey im Multiplayer spielen? Das macht man einmal auf ner LAN um die Level zu sehen, dann ist allen schlecht, und dann wird CS(S) oder DoD gezockt.

Eines weiß ich genau: in dem Moment in dem Publisher ihre Spiele nur noch per Download verkaufen, hab ich meinen letzten Cent für legale Spiele ausgegeben. Der ehrliche Käufer sollte immer einen Mehrwert gegenüber dem Schwarzkopierer haben. Warum sollte ich 50€ für einen Downloadlink zahlen, wenn ich einen anderen Downloadlink für umsonst haben kann? Handbuch, Schachtel und sonstige Extras (welche früher durchaus üblich waren wie z.B. Karten, Poster, Sammelfiguren, etc) hab ich ja bei keinem der beiden.

Und der Kunde zieht schon lang genug mit - er bezahlt Geld für das Zeug. Und lässt sich im Gegensatz dazu Kopierschutztreiber, Onlineaktivierungen, begrenzte Installationen und den ganzen anderen Mist gefallen, mit dem sich die Schwarzkopierer nie rumärgern müssen.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das in Zukunft auf jedem Mobo ein Chip verbaut wird der zusammen mit einem Spiele-Modul dafür sorgt das jeder derartig geschützte Software nutzen kann, wo genau wäre denn das Problem für den Kunden?


Das Problem bei TCP ist das, dass man die Problematik von abgeschalteten Aktivierungsserver noch verschärft und zu einem allgemeinen Problem macht:


			
				[url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Computing_Platform#Criticism_of_Trusted_Computing schrieb:
			
		

> Wikipedia[/url]][...] The Cambridge cryptographer Ross Anderson has great concerns that "TC can support remote censorship [...] In general, digital objects created using TC systems remain under the control of their creators, rather than under the control of the person who owns the machine on which they happen to be stored (as at present) [...] So someone who writes a paper that a court decides is defamatory can be compelled to censor it — and the software company that wrote the word processor could be ordered to do the deletion if she refuses. Given such possibilities, we can expect TC to be used to suppress everything from pornography to writings that criticise political leaders." [...]


Auf gut Deutsch: mit TCP-"kompatiblen" Spielen könnte der Publisher sagen "Hey, Zeit für C&C 17, alle früheren Versionen starten ab sofort einfach nicht mehr" ohne dass der Kunde/Käufer irgendwas dagegen tun kann.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

*Post 2 von 2*



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ich einfach mal von ausgegangen bin das diese Umsetzung das geringere Problem darstellen sollte. Zumal es auch im Interesse des größten Softwareherstellers der Welt ist einen wirkungsvollen Kopierschutz zu entwickeln.


Der beste Kopierschutz sind zufriedene Kunden. Mehr hab ich eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Das ist allerdings bei den Publishern noch nicht so ganz angekommen (*hust*Pyramidenversion von Bioshock*hust*). Adobe hat es mit Hardwaredongeln versucht... was auch so gut funktioniert hat, dass es die CS3 (oder sind wir schon bei CS4?) nirgendwo zum Runterladen gibt, nicht wahr? ^^ Auch die Smartcard-Sticks von der DATEV kann man eigentlich getrost in die Tonne treten. Das funktioniert aber nur da die DATEV eine eindeutige Monopolstellung in dem Bereich hat und es keinen sinnvollen globalen Schwarzmarkt für deutsche Steuerberatersoftware gibt. Ansonsten könnte man auch jedes Programm der DATEV in den einschlägigen Quellen finden.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da wäre der teuerste Apekt die Entwicklung, denn wie man an der aktuell erhältlichen HW sehen kann ist die Herstellung derartig "kleiner" Chips nicht wirklich teuer. Früher (C64 Zeitalter) wurden für Computerspiele auch mal 100DM oder mehr auf den tisch gelegt, heute wird schon bei 40€ rumgejammert. Das die Qualität der Spiele nicht unbedingt zugenommen hat mag natürlich ein Aspekt sein, aber für ein gutes Spiel bin ich auch Bereit entsprechend euros auf den Tisch zu legen.


Also ich hab für meine Spiele (reguläre Versionen, Sammler-/Sonderversionen ausgenommen) nie mehr als 89DM gezahlt. oO Und das obwohl ich die damals noch in kleinen Computergeschäften und (selten mal) im MediaMarkt gekauft hab.

Einzeln betrachtet sind die Kosten vielleicht vernachlässigbar - jetzt rechnen Sie aber mal mit Stückzahlen im 250.000er Bereich. Da kommt dann ganz schnell eine deutliche Summe zusammen. Nehmen wir mal an, ein Modul wie von Ihnen vorgeschlagen kostet inklusive Entwicklung und Produktion 3€ pro Stück. Das sind dann bei einem geschätzten Absatz von 300.000 Stück (von Regionen wie den Absatzzahlen von Spore oder Sims red ich gar nicht erst) um die 900.000€ Zusatzkosten. Das Spiel wird also fast um 1 Million € teurer - nur wegen dem Kopierschutz?

Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass es wieder zusätzliche Fehlerquellen sind. Ich weiß aus Erfahrung wie schnell ein RJ-45 Stecker zum Teufel gehen kann. Kann ich den dann einfach austauschen? Wie schaut es da aus? Kann ich das Modul öffnen und selber einen neuen Stecker/Kabel einbauen - was ja wieder ein Sicherheitsproblem wäre (wie vorhin angesprochen)? Oder muss ich das ganze Ding zum Hersteller schicken? Krieg ich es vielleicht sogar kostenlos vor Ort mit nem Lieferdienst ausgetauscht wie es die großen Hardwarehersteller (HP, IBM, etc) machen? Oder muss ich mir das Ding komplett neu kaufen? Eine CD/DVD kann man bei einem Kratzer noch versuchen abzuschleifen (hat bei meiner Oblivion Collector's Edition DVD einwandfrei funktioniert) - kostet vielleicht 5€ oder so. Geht das auch so einfach und billig bei dem Spielemodul welches einen Centartikel als kritische Fehlerquelle hat?



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, wie genau man ein solches System umsetzen könnte entzieht sich meinem Kenntnistand. Die CPU benötigt eigentlich nur "ihre" Daten in einem "verarbeitungswürdigen" Zustand, ebenso wie Grafikkarte und Soundkarte. Was uns wieder zu obigen Schluß bringt, um eine "noch bessere" Funktion eines solchen Schutzes zu gewährleisten müßten also auch diese Prozessoren mit einer speziellen Verschlüsselungseinheit versehen werden.


Das verursacht aber wieder zusätzlich Overhead und Verzögerungen. Die CPU/GPU kann nicht einfach irgendwelche Daten anfragen und verarbeiten. Die Anfrage wird gestellt, dann muss die Zugriffskontrolle auf dem Modul überprüfen von welchem Prozess die Anfrage kommt, dann müssen die Daten entschlüsselt werden (hab ich schon erwähnt, dass billige Kryptographiehardware auch langsam ist?), und erst dann kann die CPU/GPU ihre eigentliche Arbeit machen. Das ist als ob man einen Feuerwehrschlauch über einen Strohhalm am Hydranten anschließt.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, das ist natürlich ein weiterer Punkt. Wie gesagt, es war nur eine fixe Idee von mir. Natürlich kann es sein das ein solches Modul unter keinen Umständen zu verwirklichen wäre - wenn man für alle angesprochenen Probleme keine Lösung finden kann.


Wie gesagt, es gibt/gab Versuche in diese Richtung (Stichwort TCP), aber das ist - zumindest was die Akzeptanz beim Kunden angeht - eine Totgeburt. Niemand will sich in diesem Umfang vorschreiben lassen was er an/mit seinem eigenen Computer machen kann/darf.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen das ein HW-Generierter Schlüssel (siehe CipherUnicorn, nur als Beispiel) so verwendet werden könnte das man selbst durch dessen Kenntnis nicht automatisch in der Lage ist damit an die verschlüsselten Daten zu gelangen. Das ein solches Modul nur dann "wirkungsvoll" umgesetzt werden kann wenn die restliche Hwardware dementsprechend angepasst wird möchte ich ja nicht mal bestreiten, aber auch das wäre mMn ein Problem was man lösen könnte.


CipherUnicorn ist - soweit IxQuick, Google und Wikipedia mich informiert haben - doch ein japanischer Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus?

Wenn die Daten einmal mit einem bestimmten (symmetrischen/öffentlichen) Schlüssel verschlüsselt worden sind, hat man i.d.R. auch mit diesem Schlüssel (bzw. mit dem dazugehörigen privaten Schlüssel) wieder vollen Zugriff auf die Daten. Welcher symmetrisch arbeitende Algorithmus kann mit Schlüssel A verschlüsseln und mit Schlüssel B entschlüsseln?



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Computerspielen wird viel geld gemacht, also sollte ein entsprechendes Interesse und damit Potenzial für einen wirkungsvollen Schutz schon vorhanden sein. [...]


Die Grenze ist allerdings dann erreicht, wenn "wirkungsvoll" zu "bevormundend" und "gängelnd" wird - und das ist meiner Meinung nach schon eingetreten.



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] PS: So lange man Software kopieren kann, so lange wird sie kopiert. Also gibt es lediglich zwei (mMn sinnvolle) Möglichkeiten: Entweder ich akzeptiere dies und verzichte völlig auf einen (mMn) unzureichenden Schutz, oder aber ich akzeptiere dies nicht und laß mir was wirklich wirkungsvolles einfallen.


Die Publisher sollten nur eines nicht vergessen: das Echo der Kunden kommt immer über den Geldbeutel. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass die heutigen Maßnahmen (begrenzte Installationen, Onlineaktivierungen, etc.) schon vollkommen wirkungslos sind, wie sollen dann erst "wirkungsvolle" Maßnahmen aussehen?



			
				INU-ID am 09.11.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> An dieser Stelle möchte ich (mal wieder^^) auf folgendes Filmchen verweisen: http://www.no-copy.org/abspielen.html


Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: sehr schlechter Player. >.< Keine Pause, keine Lautstärkeregelung, etc.

Davon mal abgesehen ist der Film außerordentlich blauäugig und einseitig. Die teilweise enormen Kosten welche in die Entwicklung der "kostenlosen Informationen" (sehr euphemistischer Begriff übrigens) fließen, werden komplett ignoriert. Denken die denn wirklich, dass Linux-Distributionen in dem heutigen Umfang ohne finanzielle Unterstützung in Millionenhöhe von Firmen wie Novell oder Red Hat machbar wären, oder dass Open Office so gut wäre ohne Finanzspritzen und Unterstützung durch Sun Microsystems?

Wieviel hat Drakensang in der Entwicklung gekostet? Dead Space? Fallout 3? Da stehen auch Menschen dahinter die gerne Rechnungen bezahlen und was zum Essen kaufen würden. Diese Seite der Medallie wird allerdings in dem Filmchen komplett ausgeblendet. Im Film entsteht der Eindruck, dass Musik, Filme und Spiele tatsächlich "nichts kosten" und dass alle Beteiligten das nur zum Spass machen.

Fazit: nur 3/10 Punkten für den Film, da er zu einseitig an die Problematik herangeht und die Diskussion der tatsächlichen Probleme und deren Lösungen schuldig bleibt.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				ING am 09.11.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.11.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das meinst du, vielleicht werden wir das eines Tages auch erleben, vielleicht nicht.
Aber solange es auf der Konsole mehr Zurückhaltung in Sachen Raubkopien gibt erscheint mir das als Publisher eine gute Wahl zu sein. Deine "Analyse" bzgl der Gründe teile ich übrigens nicht. Konsolenbesitzer sind genausowenig Kiddies wie PC user.
Was dann irgendwann in der Zukunft sein könnte, da brauch ich nicht drüber zu spekulieren, da stelle ich mich dann halt wieder um.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.11.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde den marktwirtschaftlich sinnvollsten Weg gehen und primär für Plattformen veröffentlichen, wo gewisse Abverkäufe garantiert sind, die Raubkopienproblematik *noch* kein relevantes Gewicht hat und man mit Anbietern der jeweiligen Plattformen eng zusammenarbeiten kann, um regelmäßig Sicherheitslücken in der Firmware zu stopfen. [...]


Und das ist das Schlagwort.

So eine Strategie ist ebenfalls zu kurzfristig gedacht. Sie schlägt in die gleiche Schiene wie Aussagen der Marke "Linux/MacOS/BeOS ist viel sicherer, da gibt es keine Viren für" - wenn sich diese Plattformen erstmal soweit verbreitet haben wie Windows (ok, bis auf BeOS vielleicht ^^), wirds auch dafür mehr als genug Viren/Trojaner/Keylogger/Backdoors/etc geben.

Und das Gleiche wird auch bei Konsolen passieren. Wenn der PC als Spieleplattform wegfällt, wird sich die Szene eben auf die Konsolen konzentrieren. Die PS3 hat im Moment noch den "Vorteil", dass BR-Brenner und -Medien fast unbezahlbar teuer sind. Aber wir haben bei der CD/DVD gelernt, dass sich das sehr schnell relativieren wird. Bei den anderen Konsolen sieht's da aber auch schon düsterer aus.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Nicht ganz, die PS3 hat den Vorteil, das Sony nachgedacht hat und die Szene verfolgt, dabei kam rum, das FreeOS (aka Linux) und Homebrew Hacker viel mehr Manpower und Wissen besitzen, deren Releases dann von Crackern "missbraucht" werden. Was tut man also, man lässt Linux auf seiner Maschine zu, damit hat man den FreeOS Hackern den Wind aus den Segeln genommen, sowie einen Teil der Homebrew Szene. Bleibt der andere Teil der Homebrew Szene und den bekommt man mit kostengünstigen Zugang zu Entwicklerwerkzeugen und Verkaufsplattformen - wie sie jetzt jede Konsole anbietet.

Nun stehen die Cracker allein da, weil es für die anderen einfach unnötig geworden ist, läuft doch schon alles - DAS verzögert ausgesprochen gut bei der PS3, nicht BD, BD hat damit nicht wirklich was zu tun, immerhin hat die PS3 eine Festplatte, ergo Image+Daemon  nicht gebrannte BD wäre hier der Weg gewesen.


Es gibt jedoch bei den Konsolen einen gravierenden Nachteil, auf dem PC muss jedes Spiel gesondert gecrackt werden, auf der Konsole reicht ein einmaliger Hardware/Softwarecrack und alle Spiele sind "frei" spielbar. Etwas was die PSP ja ziemlich was gekostet hat, woran die 360 knabbert, was bei DS und wii reinspielt, wo schon PS1/2, Xbox und GC mit zu tun hatten.


Es ist also nicht wirklich sinnvoll, nur auf einen Markt zu wechseln. Mal davon ab, das die Eingabemedien aka Gamepads nicht alle Genres bedienen können und die Unterstützung für T+M eher mangelhaft ist. Gerade die MMOs, RTS, Simulationen sind da betroffen, aber auch FPS - wirklich gut laufen Jump&Runs, Action Adventure, Adventure, angepasste FPS und RPGs, sowie Sportspiele. Es wäre ziemlich kurzsichtig nur noch darauf setzen zu wollen, die Langeweile des Überangebotes, wen alle Publisher so handeln würden, würde den Markt kaputt machen.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich wäre vllt ein bisschen naiv, und würde auf einen Kopierschutz verzichten.
Wer ein Spiel kopiert ist einfach kein Kunde den ich für mich gewinnen kann außer durch das Produkt selbst. Also nützt dieser ganze Schutz nichts (der im übrigen mich und den Kunden sehr viel kostet). Wer benutzt schon ein Kondom wenn es sowieso reisst   
Ich würde das Spiel erstens mal auf OpenGl entwickeln, und es für den Mainstream entwickeln (von den ANFORDERUNGEN her)
Dann müsste das Spiel eben eine sich rentierenden Gruppe von Kunden verkaufen und fertig   
Das sagt sich jetzt zwar sehr leicht aber mehr ist es halt nicht, wenn es einfach schlecht von der Umsetzung her ist (meiner Meinung nach können Ideen nicht falsch ansich sein, sondern immer die Umsetzung) dann kann ich es auch nicht auf etwas anderes schieben. Wenn man seinen Job nicht gut mach dann muss man dafür auch nichts erwarten.........


----------



## ING (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das meinst du, vielleicht werden wir das eines Tages auch erleben, vielleicht nicht.


also wenn irgendwann komplett auf konsole umgestellt werden würde dann würde das auf jeden fall passieren, dafür leg ich meien hand ins feuer. die raubkopierer szene ist nicht tot zu kriegen zumal die ganzen pösen pc raubkopierer dann ja auch zur konsole wechseln würden und du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die dann auf einmal anfangen die spiele kaufen die auch noch 20-30 euro mehr kosten 



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine "Analyse" bzgl der Gründe teile ich übrigens nicht. Konsolenbesitzer sind genausowenig Kiddies wie PC user.


ich sagte ja auch nicht das alle konsolenspieler kiddies sind aber ein kiddie wird eher kosole spielen als pc. auf jedenfall sind im kosolenbereich mehr kissies unterwegs als am pc. der pc ist doch eindeutig eher für die etwas ältere generation ausgerichtet, du musst die ja nur die spiele angucken...



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Was dann irgendwann in der Zukunft sein könnte, da brauch ich nicht drüber zu spekulieren, da stelle ich mich dann halt wieder um.


na toll, nach dem du dir vom hersteller 20 hardware updates hast andrehen lassen (weil du sonst nicht mehr spielen kannst weil dein online key nicht mehr gültig ist) weil es zuviel raubkopien gab.

für das halbe jahr weniger raubkopien den pc als spieleplattform zu töten und sich komplett der willkür der konsolenhersteller hinzugeben (da sind noch viel schlimmere dinge möglich als securom, drm etc.) halt ich für zu kurzsichtig udn gefährlich anstatt sich da so blind reinzustürzen wie du das tun würdest.

aber ich tippe mal, du hast ne konsole, richtig?


----------



## NRWunited (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Also Ich würd es wie Blizzard machen, einfach ein sehr gutes Spiel abliefern das zwar auch einen Singelplayer Modus hat, aber einen noch viel motivierenderen Online Teil.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				ING am 09.11.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bedenke, in diesem Szenario bin ich der Hersteller. Aber richtig, als Hersteller wären mir die PC User egal, es geht schließlich ums Geschäft.

Und nein, das "konsoligste" was ich besitze ist ein gameboy (ohne farben).
Aber das lässt mich trotzdem nicht die Augen vor den Problemen der Spieleplattform PC im vergleich zur Konsole verschließen.
Ich bin da nicht so Ideologie belastet.


----------



## lenymo (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich besitze ist ein gameboy


Ein Konsolero rädert und vierteilt ihn!   

Aber back to topic ich finde der Dongle ist ne ganz gute Methode um sich vor Raubkopien zu schützen.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				lenymo am 09.11.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.11.2008 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu meiner Verteidigung, den nutzen nur meine Eltern, ich bin diesbezüglich "geheilt" und nutze nur den PC.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Muhaha, ein Dongle bringt null, lass es mich mal so sagen, seit Jahren gibt es in der c't eine Werbeanzeige unter Verschiedenes, wo jemand Donglepatches für einen schreibt...



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das meinst du, vielleicht werden wir das eines Tages auch erleben, vielleicht nicht.
> Aber solange es auf der Konsole mehr Zurückhaltung in Sachen Raubkopien gibt erscheint mir das als Publisher eine gute Wahl zu sein. Deine "Analyse" bzgl der Gründe teile ich übrigens nicht. Konsolenbesitzer sind genausowenig Kiddies wie PC user.
> Was dann irgendwann in der Zukunft sein könnte, da brauch ich nicht drüber zu spekulieren, da stelle ich mich dann halt wieder um.



Auf der Konsole soll mehr Zurückhaltung bei Kopien geben? Schon mal die Downloadzahlen von 360 Spielen bei den üblichen Torrents gesehen?

Btw. wohin willst den wechseln, wen mal und so und überhaupt, von konsole zurück zum PC? Zu welchen PC dann? Wen der PC als Spieleplattform stirbt, wird es auch keinen Grund mehr für Spielehardware geben, oder die wird in CAD Preisbereichen liegen, das kannst Du knicken und auch die Konsole wird davon betroffen sein. Es wird nur ein Grakahersteller überleben und der diktiert die Preise.

Kurzsichtig ist das richtige Stichwort, wen ich so einen Blödsinn lese.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



			
				Look am 09.11.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Konsole soll mehr Zurückhaltung bei Kopien geben? Schon mal die Downloadzahlen von 360 Spielen bei den üblichen Torrents gesehen?



ich sprach vom Verhältnis zwischen verkauften Einheiten und Kopien. Dies ist um einiges günstiger als beim PC.



> Btw. wohin willst den wechseln, wen mal und so und überhaupt, von konsole zurück zum PC?



Wer weiß schon was dann aktuell ist, vielleicht kommt der PC dann wieder, vielleicht sind es Mobiltelefone, vielleicht ne ganz andere Konsolengeneration mit anderer hardware 8wie die PS3 mit Bluray zur zeit), wer weiß das schon



> Zu welchen PC dann? Wen der PC als Spieleplattform stirbt, wird es auch keinen Grund mehr für Spielehardware geben, oder die wird in CAD Preisbereichen liegen, das kannst Du knicken und auch die Konsole wird davon betroffen sein. Es wird nur ein Grakahersteller überleben und der diktiert die Preise.



Oh Mon Dieu, welch Schreckensszenario. Aber ich glaube eh nicht, dass das so eintreten würde. Denn erstens würde auch der PC nicht komplett absterben, da es immer noch genug Spiele gibt, die sich da verkaufen, Stichwort Multiplayer. Und mit Vorhersagen wie der, dass nur ein Grakahersteller würde ich ohne weitere Erklärungen ganz vorsichtig sein, man könnte es sonst für heiße Luft halten.



> Kurzsichtig ist das richtige Stichwort, wen ich so einen Blödsinn lese.



Zum Glück hat deine Reaktion und Argumentation reinste Weisheit verströmt.

Und nochmal zur Erinnerung, die Frage war, was ich, du und sonstwer als Publisher tun würde. Und es ist kaum verwrflich, wenn mir als Publisher der PC egal wäre, denn der PC ist (auch wenn diverse PC Fetischisten dies anders sehen) schon lange nicht mehr der Nabel der Spielwelt.


----------



## santaclaus333 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 08.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach...man sollte es bei einem Basiskopierschutz belassen der ein Kopieren der DVD sowie ein Starten des Spiels ohne eingelegte DVD unterbindet. Damit kann man sich zwar nur gegen die unwissenden User schützen, aber gegen die "Profis" gibt es eh kein Mittel von daher ist DRM nicht nur Geldverschwendung sondern auch noch das Risiko von niedrigeren Absatzzahlen durch verärgerte Kunden.


dito


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				santaclaus333 am 09.11.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 08.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, jeder Depp kommt mittlerweile an Raubkopien und Cracks ran. Dafür muss man echt kein Profi sein.

Einerseits versteh ich warum Firmen immer mehr Geld für den Schutz ihres Eigentums ausgeben, andererseits ist vor einigen Tagen eine Vollfunktionierende Version von Call of Duty 5 im Netz aufgetaucht, was, wie ich finde, ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist, dass ein Kopierschutz diese kriminellen Energien nicht  stoppen kann.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das ist beileibe keine Schwarzmalerei, weder AMD mit ATI (die nicht mal 25% Marktanteil an nicht integrierten Grafikkartenchips haben) geht es sonderlich gut, noch Nvidia (c.a. 85% Marktanteil bei nicht integrierten Grakachips) - letzter Quartalsbericht hatte 75% weniger Gewinn ausgezeichnet.

Hinzu kommt, das Intel sich mit Larrabee anschickt, in dem Bereich mitzumischen.

Wen jedoch der Markt nicht mehr da ist, um HighEnd bis Midprice verkaufen zu können, werden Pleiten/einstellungen die Folge sein, sowie die Forschung/entwicklung und Produktion zurück gehen, also kaum mehr Fortschritt.

Das macht sich auch dann bei den Konsolen bemerkbar, da eine gesonderte Grafikchipentwicklung einzig und allein für Konsolen nicht wirtschaftlich ist.


Der PC mag nicht sterben, aber er würde sich wandeln, hin zu eher Laptops, Netbooks & Co., vielleicht noch mit ein paar Workstations - mal ehrlich, niemand anders braucht ansonsten diese Grakapower außer Gamer, das gleiche gilt für die CPU Power. Der Markt würde sich hinwenden zu energieeffizienten PCs. Wen das erst mal käme, gibt es kein zurück mehr ohne einen jahrelangen Neuentwicklungsprozess.

Zudem möchte ich mal darauf verweisen, das der Nachahmungseffekt ins Rollen käme, sprich was EA Recht und billig wäre, gilt auch für Ubisoft, danach Atari, Eidos usw., glaubst doch nicht etwa, es würde bei einem Publisher bleiben.

Und zu den Verhältnis Einheiten:Kopien bei Konsolen - wen Bioshock für die 360 500000 gezogen wurde, bei, ich glaube c.a. 3,5 Millionen Verkäufen, dann sind das Größenordnungen wie bei Spore (500000 Kopien gegen 2 Millionen Verkäufe), bei gleichzeitigem Hinweis darauf, das es weniger Konsolen als spielefähige PCs gibt. Es ist schlicht und einfach lächerlich anzunehmen, dass das Verhältnis beim PC großartig schlechter wäre, eher im Gegenteil, weil die Hardwarebasis bei Konsolen kleiner ist, sind die Zahlen um so fürchterlicher - die richtige Rechnung wäre also das Verhätnis zwischen Kopien zu verkaufte Einheiten zu Abspielhardwarebasis und da verlieren, bis auf die PS3 die Konsolen.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Look am 09.11.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schlicht und einfach lächerlich anzunehmen, dass das Verhältnis beim PC großartig schlechter wäre, eher im Gegenteil, weil die Hardwarebasis bei Konsolen kleiner ist, sind die Zahlen um so fürchterlicher - die richtige Rechnung wäre also das Verhätnis zwischen Kopien zu verkaufte Einheiten zu Abspielhardwarebasis und da verlieren, bis auf die PS3 die Konsolen.



Welche Zahl an PCs rechnest du da? Kommt in der Statistik auch jeder Bürorechner vor?
Und überhaupt wäre es nett mal entsprechende Statistiken zu posten, nach allem was mir bekannt ist (und was einem die entsprechenden Verkaufscharts suggerieren) lohnt sich ein Spiel auf Seiten der publisher für Konsolen wesentlich mehr als für PCs
Solltest du da andere Informationen haben bin ich ganz Ohr.


----------



## EarthGrom (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

starker mp part und das problem hatt sich


----------



## fak3er (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 09.11.2008 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also das es einfacher ist ein Spiel für eine bestimmte festgelgete hardware zu programieren sollte jedem ein läuchten und da zieht der pc ganzklar den kürzeren.
aber anderer seits profitieren die Hersteller immer noch an einer großen modder-Community  siehe GTA, Crysis, COD, Warcraft 3. die meisten dieser Spiele sind nicht nur so belibet weil sie gut sind sondern weil  tausnde von maps, spielmodie oder gar eigene spiel entstanden sind.
Die Hersteller erfreuen sich dadurch nicht nur an einer viel größeren langzeitspaß sondern auch an einem klaren indikator in welche richtung sich das Spiel weiter entwickeln sollte und wie der Spieler das spiel gerne hätte. So entstehen Multiplayermodie für GTA eine Zombie-Zusatz  bei COD und somit profitieren auch die consoleros von einer glücklichen pc comunty. 
und die hersteller die auf die Pcler verzichten sollten sich gut überlgen was sie sich da antuhen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

1) Kopierschutz komplett raus, nützt gegen die Raubkopien im Internet GARNICHTS und verärgert nur den zahlenden Kunden und kostet den Publisher Geld und viel wichtiger ansehen!

2) Grafikengines müssen besser Skalieren können. 
Es bringt nichts wenn ein Crysis auf überteuerter High End Hardware noch so geil aussieht wenn die Schul-Kiddies die das zeug am Ende spielen wollen nicht das Geld haben um sich den kram zu kaufen weil sie ständig auf neue Hardware spaaren müssen und die Spiele dann halt aus finanziellen gründen illegal runterladen müssen (an dem Kreislauf sind die Programmierer aber auch selber schuld... man sollte echt mal testen wie gut diverse Spiele mit den minimalanforderungen überhaupt zurechtkommen).

3) PC Spiele müssten auf durchschnitts PC's *normal* laufen und auf besseren PC's mit AntiAliasing hohen Auflösungen und ohne geflimmer/zerreisenden bildern -> Vsync etc. und immernoch eine gute FPS ( >45 ) liefern können. Die aktuellen Engines orientieren sich zu oft an High End maschinen und skalieren auf schwächeren rechnern nicht gut runter.
Es kann nicht sein das alte Spiele auf einem alten PC besser aussehen als neue Spiele die mit niedrigeren Details immernoch ruckeln.

4) PC Spielen müssen extra Inhalte gegönnt werden. Ob per Modding oder vom Publisher selber ein gutes Spiel hat regelmässige und ordentliche Zusatzinhalte verdient um am leben gehalten zu werden!
Stellt euch ein Rennspiel wie Test Drive Unlimited oder Need for Speed vor das im üblichen Umfang daher kommt und jeden Monat gibt es einen satz neue Autos und eins zwei neue Strecken -> Das Spiel ist langlebiger (man hat das gefühl das es immer wieder was neues im Spiel zu entdecken gibt!).

Ein Spiel was 45 - 70€ kostet an einem Wochenende durchgespielt ist, keinen oder nur schlechten Multiplayer bietet und dann nichtmal richtig auf der Hardware läuft die man vor einem Jahr erst gekauft hat und dann in der Ecke landet ist einfach die Investition nicht wert, egal wieviel Mühe drinn steckt


----------



## RonTaboga (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Naja, jeder Depp kommt mittlerweile an Raubkopien und Cracks ran. Dafür muss man echt kein Profi sein.
> 
> Einerseits versteh ich warum Firmen immer mehr Geld für den Schutz ihres Eigentums ausgeben, andererseits ist vor einigen Tagen eine Vollfunktionierende Version von Call of Duty 5 im Netz aufgetaucht, was, wie ich finde, ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist, dass ein Kopierschutz diese kriminellen Energien nicht  stoppen kann.



Mit Profi meinte ich Leute die sich auch schon bereits ein wenig mehr als der normale 08/15 Anwender mit dem Internet auskennen. Denn das + eine schnelle Leitung sind ein offenes Tor um an jedes Programm, Spiel, Film oder Musik illegal ranzukommen.

Und wie gesagt verstehen kann ich die Industrie auch das sie ihre Werke schützen will. Was ich jedoch absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, daß es die Industrie mittlerweile schon längst nicht gemerkt hat, daß teure und aufwendige Neuentwicklungen in sachen Kopierschutz einfach so gut wie NICHTS bringen.

Anstatt sich auf andere hier bereits genannte Sachen zu konzentrieren die die Verkaufszahlen möglicherweise deutlich steigen lassen (Gimmicks, Handbuch, Qualität) und es bei dem von mir genannten Standard Disc Kopierschutz zu belassen, wird immer noch sinnlos nach dem Trial and Error Prinzip nach neuen Kopierschutzmechanismen gesucht und dabei sinnlos Geld für Dinge ausgegeben, die vor nichts wirklich schützen und dazu noch den Kunden verärgern sowie potenzielle Kunden abschrecken.

Das selbe gilt übrigens für die immer aberwitzigeren Kopierschütze auf Kauf DVD´s die immer wieder von der neuen version eines bekannten Slysoft Programms ausgehebelt werden und dabei die Disc so verhunzen, daß sie auf manchen DVD Playern nicht abzuspielen ist.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Oh man, warum glaubst Du benutze ich sowas wie "spielefähige PCs" und Abspielbasis, genau aus dem Grund, damit eben keine Büro-PCs eingerechnet werden.

Natürlich rechnet sich ein Konsolenspiel mehr, schon allein vom Produktionsprozess auf einer definierten Hardwareplattform mit gleichen Eingabegeräten, über das Betatesting, bis hin zu der Tatsache, das Konsolenspiele preislich nicht so schnell abrutschen. Die 10 €/$ für den Plattformsteller wird auf den Verkaufspreis umgelegt (also der Kunde zahlt komplett), Micropayment kommt hinzu - logisch.

Aber wie schon gesagt, hat die Konsole eben auch den Nachteil, einmal geknackt, für alle Spiele geknackt - da lohnt ein 50$ Modchip, wen ein Spiel schon mehr kostet und das die gleich hohen Downloads bei 360 RKs bei deutlich kleinerer Hardwarebasis nicht unbedingt toll sind, dürfte selbst dir einleuchten.


Dabei ist es gar nicht so interessant, wie viele spielefähige PCs es gibt, sondern wie viele Konsolen es gibt - wen Du dir den Spaß machen willst, im 3dcenter gibt es im Konsolenbereich einen "aktuelle Verkaufszahlen Hardware Thread" zieh dir die Quartalszahlen raus und rechne selber. Oder Du interpolierst grob hoch, die Wii liegt momentan bei c.a. 35 Millionen Einheiten, der weltweite Markt in Prozent c.a. 60% wii, 25% PS3, 20% 360.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Look am 09.11.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, warum glaubst Du benutze ich sowas wie "spielefähige PCs" und Abspielbasis, genau aus dem Grund, damit eben keine Büro-PCs eingerechnet werden.



Ich glaube du benutzt die Worte zwar, bastelst dir aber dennoch ein wenig die Realität zurecht.
Aber wie gesagt, ich lasse mich mit entsprechenden Quellen gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Zur Erinnerung: Meine These:
Auf dem PC wird verhältnismäßig mehr kopiert als auf der Konsole, das ist unter anderem ein Grund , der für Konsolen und gegen die PCs aus Sicht der Publisher spricht.
Zu bedenken ist übrigens natürlich, dass nicht jeder "spielefähige" PC auch als solcher genutzt wird, man bedenke nur die zahlreichen Aldi Komplett PCs, die sicher nicht nur von Gamern genutzt werden.

Da diese Annahme deiner Aussage nach ja "lächerlich" ist wirst du die denke ich schnell widerlegen können.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ja, nehmen wir die groben Prozente vom Edit meines letzten Postings (woher ich die Zahlen habe, siehe Quellenverlinkung im besagten 3dcenter Thread + gonintendo Verlautbahrung, das man die Verkaufszahlen des N64 mit der Wii um 2,55 Millionen geschlagen hat).

Damit hätten wir c.a. 35 Millionen Wiis, 14,6 Millionen PS3s und 11,6 Millionen 360iger.

Was ist wohl härter, 500000 Torentdownloads eines 360iger Spieles bei, ich bin nett und sage zum damaligen Zeitpunkt 10 Millionen Einheiten, oder 500000 Downloads eines PC Spieles bei, mhhh, was meinst, wären 150 Millionen spielefähiger Rechner weltweit zu hoch gegriffen? Ich bin noch netter und sage bei einem 1. Welt Kaufpreis wie in D (also c.a. 750 Millionen Menschen).


----------



## Ra-Tiel (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 09.11.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Zu bedenken ist übrigens natürlich, dass nicht jeder "spielefähige" PC auch als solcher genutzt wird, man bedenke nur die zahlreichen Aldi Komplett PCs, die sicher nicht nur von Gamern genutzt werden. [...]


Und jede PS3 wird/wurde auch als Spielkonsole verwendet, und nicht nur als günstiger BD-Spieler?


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Look am 09.11.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, nehmen wir die groben Prozente vom Edit meines letzten Postings (woher ich die Zahlen habe, siehe Quellenverlinkung im besagten 3dcenter Thread + gonintendo Verlautbahrung, das man die Verkaufszahlen des N64 mit der Wii um 2,55 Millionen geschlagen hat).
> 
> Damit hätten wir c.a. 35 Millionen Wiis, 14,6 Millionen PS3s und 11,6 Millionen 360iger.
> 
> Was ist wohl härter, 500000 Torentdownloads eines 360iger Spieles bei, ich bin nett und sage zum damaligen Zeitpunkt 10 Millionen Einheiten, oder 500000 Downloads eines PC Spieles bei, mhhh, was meinst, wären 150 Millionen spielefähiger Rechner weltweit zu hoch gegriffen? Ich bin noch netter und sage bei einem 1. Welt Kaufpreis wie in D (also c.a. 750 Millionen Menschen).



Von welchem Spiel reden wir da? Und es gibt 150 Mio als Spiele PC genutzte PCs?


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 09.11.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.11.2008 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist natürlich auch zu bedenken, auch wenn ich vermute, der Anteil dürfte kleiner sein als der nicht genutzten spielefähigen PCs


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Bioshock und Spore und k.A., was meinst den Du, wie viele spielefähige PCs weltweit es gibt? Ich kenne nur solche Zahlen:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,515644,00.html


Aber 150 Millionen halte ich für durchaus realistisch, das meiste dürften Midpreisgeschichten sein, so für Sims und Co..


Es geht auch nicht darum, um welches Spiel es geht, sondern darum, das die Konsolendownloads durchaus zu den PC-Downloads aufgeschlossen haben, bei gleichzeitig geringerer Hardwarebasis.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Look am 09.11.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Bioshock und Spore und k.A., was meinst den Du, wie viele spielefähige PCs weltweit es gibt? Ich kenne nur solche Zahlen:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,515644,00.html
> 
> ...



naja, bei einem Vergleich gehts in diesem Fall wohl doch auch um das Spiel, bzw hier um die Spiele.
ich glaube kaum, dass du auf der einen Seite die illegalen Downloads von Bioshock und auf der anderen die von Spore nehmen kannst und damit dann ein belastbares Ergebnis erhältst.

Das muss schon dasselbe Spiel sein, schließlich ist die Zielgruppe von Spore eine ganz andere und vermutlich sehr viel größere, als die von Bioshock.

Im Prinzip musst du einen vergleich anstellen zwischen einem titel, der gleichzeitig auf mehreren Systemen erscheint.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Nö muss ich nicht, da es hier um quantitatives Nutzungsverhalten geht, etwas was Du bestritten hast - nach dir sind die Downloadzahlen bei Konsolentitel weder in Bereichen von PC-Spielen wiederzufinden, noch so extrem wen man auf die Hardwarebasis luschert.

Das habe ich dir mit den Zahlen aufzeigen wollen, die Downloadzahlen sind genauso desaströs hoch, wie beim PC, bei gleichzeitg geringerer Hardwarebasis.

und wie ich schon sagte, besteht das Problem bei Konsolen eben darin, das Du für den Preis eines Spieles die Konsole für alle Spiele cracken kannst - etwas was es so beim PC nicht gibt.


Mir ist das relativ egal, ob Du nun meinst, das könne man ja gar nicht miteinander vergleichen - Download ist Download, ob nun Splatter-Gore-Halsbaschneider vs. Ponyhof oder nicht, es zählt der Download und Hardwarebasis ist Hardwarebasis, ich bezweifle wirklich, das Du der meinung bist, das die Konsolenzahlen auch nur annähernd an die von zum spielen genutzten PCs ran kommt.


----------



## e30micha (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich muss sagen, Valve hat dieses Problem so gut wie gelöst, Steam ist hervorragend!

Denkt aber mal ein bisschen zurück, als es noch Poster, Gimmicks oder gar Handbücher zu den spielen gab? Klar, Raubkopien gab es immer, wird es auch immer geben! Aber warum nicht mal den "Kunden" mit extras anlocken die nicht 100€ kosten?

Gruß


----------



## Curschten (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				e30micha am 09.11.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss sagen, Valve hat dieses Problem so gut wie gelöst, Steam ist hervorragend!
> 
> Denkt aber mal ein bisschen zurück, als es noch Poster, Gimmicks oder gar Handbücher zu den spielen gab? Klar, Raubkopien gab es immer, wird es auch immer geben! Aber warum nicht mal den "Kunden" mit extras anlocken die nicht 100€ kosten?
> 
> Gruß




Das is ne super idee
Handbücher in der Hand zu haben, als am Pc zu lesen ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser. Und allein deshalb lohnt sich ne Raubkopie net. Aber wie du so schön sachst heute muss man dicke draufbezahlen um sowas zu bekommen. 


Der Kopierschutz von Sacred ist richtig gut gemacht.
Mit dem System kann man eigentlich viele Spiele versehen.


----------



## Boesor (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Look am 09.11.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö muss ich nicht, da es hier um quantitatives Nutzungsverhalten geht, etwas was Du bestritten hast - nach dir sind die Downloadzahlen bei Konsolentitel weder in Bereichen von PC-Spielen wiederzufinden, noch so extrem wen man auf die Hardwarebasis luschert.



Korrekt, davon gehe ich aus.



> Das habe ich dir mit den Zahlen aufzeigen wollen, die Downloadzahlen sind genauso desaströs hoch, wie beim PC, bei gleichzeitg geringerer Hardwarebasis.



Aber du kannst nunmal nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Was meinst du käme wohl dabei heraus, wenn ich einen absoluten Nischentitel auf dem PC (niedrige Downloadzahlen) mit einem absoluten Blockbuster (hohe Downloadzahlen) auf der Konsole vergleiche?




> Mir ist das relativ egal, ob Du nun meinst, das könne man ja gar nicht miteinander vergleichen -



Das merke ich ja gerade, bringt uns aber , siehe auch das oben genannte Beispiel, nicht weiter.
Es mag dir egal sein und wir können die Diskussion auch gerne hier beenden, überzeugen konnte mich das aber nicht.

Übrigens, ich hoffe du hast nicht vergessen, das zum Verhältnis Verkaufte Einheiten vs. Kopien eben auch die verkauften Einheiten dazugehören.

Vergleich da mal von gängigen Mehrplattformspielen die Verkaufszahlen. Und siehe da, trotz der ungeheuer vielen Spiele PCs und wenigen konsolen sind die Verkäufe für Xbox 360 und PS3 erstaunlich hoch.


----------



## muhaha01 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

am besten kein kopierschutz (zumindest keinen im game selbst verankerten)!

der anreiz zum kauf eines drm freien games würde meineserachtens ungemein steigen.
was hab ich von nem game, wenn ich es teilweise schon gar nicht erst zum starten bewegen kann?? (siehe FEAR - keine orginal-cd eingelegt).
was hab ich von nem game, wenn ich`s in die tonne kloppen kann, weil ich hobby-/beruflichbedingt sehr oft meine rechnerkonfig ändern muss und ich dann irgendwann keine "lizenz" mehr hab??
--- liste beliebig erweiterbar---


----------



## SirVolkmar (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 08.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach...man sollte es bei einem Basiskopierschutz belassen der ein Kopieren der DVD sowie ein Starten des Spiels ohne eingelegte DVD unterbindet. Damit kann man sich zwar nur gegen die unwissenden User schützen, aber gegen die "Profis" gibt es eh kein Mittel von daher ist DRM nicht nur Geldverschwendung sondern auch noch das Risiko von niedrigeren Absatzzahlen durch verärgerte Kunden.



Genau das reicht aus, man muß auch bedenken das nicht jeder Spieler ein Internet zu gang haben.


----------



## muhaha01 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

vorschlag:

man registriert sich nach dem kauf schlicht an nem authentifizierungs-server. hierbei wird ne art public-key im game-ordner erstellt, welcher das game (und nur diese eine installation!) zum spielen freigibt. das antsprechende gegenstück wird im profil auf dem auth-server gespeichert, welcher jederzeit wieder abrufbar bzw. erstellbar ist. (siehe elektronische unterschrift im ebanking bereich, sehr vereinfacht dargestellt). 

dies ist auch mit nem 56k modem in ein paar sekunden erledigt und dient als basis-kopierschutz. 
denn sind wir ehrlich...wer kennt ein game, welches bis dato nicht "anderweitig" spielbar ist?! (mal von spielen wie wow etc abgesehen).


----------



## Peter23 (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				e30micha am 09.11.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss sagen, Valve hat dieses Problem so gut wie gelöst, Steam ist hervorragend!
> 
> Denkt aber mal ein bisschen zurück, als es noch Poster, Gimmicks oder gar Handbücher zu den spielen gab? Klar, Raubkopien gab es immer, wird es auch immer geben! Aber warum nicht mal den "Kunden" mit extras anlocken die nicht 100€ kosten?
> 
> Gruß



Als Kopierschutz funktioniert Steam überhaupt nicht!

Die TItel sind ganz einfach runter zu laden. Wo ist da der Kopierschutz?


----------



## JohnCarpenter (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Irgendwelche Keys, sind genauso wie Dongles nur sehr begrenzt wirkungsvoll, da das Game wohl i.d.R. nur an einer Stelle im Code abprüft, oder der Schutz sogar erst nachträglich dazugebaut wird und damit vom Cracker leicht einzukreisen ist.
Nun sind ja Spiele mit zwingender Onlineverbindung, wie alle MMO's heutzutage gang und gäbe und Internetzwang akzeptiert.
Als Publisher würde ich deswegen das Entwicklerteam beauftragen, das Spiel von Grund auf so zu entwickeln, dass Teile der Engine und der Map's von zentralen Servern dynamisch direkt in die Rechner-Ramspeicher der Gamer gestreamt werden, ohne auf der PC-Festplatte zu landen. Die Datenmenge dürfte natürlich nicht größer, als bei MMO's sein, damit das Game nicht laggt. Zusätzlich müßte die Übertragung verschlüsselt werden.
Das sollte den Aufwand, so was zu cracken, sehr stark erhöhen.
Blieb natürlich die Frage, wie auch bei MMO's: Was ist nach einigen Jahren, wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden?


----------



## RonTaboga (9. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 09.11.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwelche Keys, sind genauso wie Dongles nur sehr begrenzt wirkungsvoll, da das Game wohl i.d.R. nur an einer Stelle im Code abprüft, oder der Schutz sogar erst nachträglich dazugebaut wird und damit vom Cracker leicht einzukreisen ist.
> Nun sind ja Spiele mit zwingender Onlineverbindung, wie alle MMO's heutzutage gang und gäbe und Internetzwang akzeptiert.
> Als Publisher würde ich deswegen das Entwicklerteam beauftragen, das Spiel von Grund auf so zu entwickeln, dass Teile der Engine und der Map's von zentralen Servern dynamisch direkt in die Rechner-Ramspeicher der Gamer gestreamt werden, ohne auf der PC-Festplatte zu landen. Die Datenmenge dürfte natürlich nicht größer, als bei MMO's sein, damit das Game nicht laggt. Zusätzlich müßte die Übertragung verschlüsselt werden.
> Das sollte den Aufwand, so was zu cracken, sehr stark erhöhen.
> Blieb natürlich die Frage, wie auch bei MMO's: Was ist nach einigen Jahren, wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden?



Wäre meiner Meinung nach nur ein weiterer Grund dafür, das es heftige Proteste geben würde wie heutzutage mit DRM. 
Die Leute werden denken: "Was? Wenn ich schon bis zu 50€ auf den Tisch hinblättern muss dann will ich gefälligst das ganze Spiel auf der DVD haben und nicht ein zerstückeltes Teil welches aus dem Internet temporär beim Spielen ergänzt wird". 
Nun auch ich würde so denken und ich denke die Protestwelle wäre mitunter noch höher als jetzt bei DRM.
Den Käufer weiter einzuschränken ist meiner Meinung nach genau der falsche Weg.


----------



## Look (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ähm, auch bei MMOs sind die Spieldaten auf der Platte des Endverbrauchers und werden NICHT jedes mal neu gestreamt, untrügliches Anzeichen dafür sind die vielen GB an Daten von WoW und Co. (Age of Conan z.B. c.a. 35+ GB).

Und das kann auch anders gar nicht funktionieren, wen man sich mal allein die Größe einer wirklich voll selbst gestalteten Map von UT3 ansieht (also mit custom Texturen, Sounds, Meshes, Animationsdaten usw.), da geht es schon in den 100+ MB Bereich, das kannst nicht mal ebenso streamen, allein die Größe und die Latenz wären unbespielbar.


Mal davon ab, das es absoluter Blödsinn wäre, ein SP Spiel, Online auf die Art spielen zu wollen, wären da die Kosten, der Traffic wäre so immens, das gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben würde, als monatliche Gebühren zu erheben.

Selbst wen man sagt, gut, dann bleiben eben Meshes, Texturen, Leveldaten, Soundsamples etc. auf dem PC und nur die Engindedaten werden jedesmal erneut übertragen, wäre das für jeden Start, mhhh, sagen wir 50 MB die durch eine Leitung gequält werden sollen, selbst bei einer ordentlichen 6000er Leitung nicht zumutbar.


Der Kunde würde also mit Recht, die Finger von sowas lassen.


----------



## BadMix (9. November 2008)

*AW:*

hatte keine Lust mir alles durchzulesen... bei der Flut an Kommentaren hier, aber mein Gedanke wäre der:
Kopierschutz weg, dafür die Verpackungen wieder Edler und mit extras gemacht.
Anhänger, Making Of, Art Book und und und... sollte dafür keine Collectors geben. Die Verpackung sollte ein Anreiz sein, dann kaufen auch wieder mehr Leute spiele ein. Die die dann nicht kaufen würden auch mit Kopierschutz ihren weg zum Spielen finden..


----------



## Aithir (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Da der Kopierschutz so oder so geknackt wird, 
ist der Kopierschutz eine teure Fehlinvestition. Gut, er gibt Investoren und Führung die Illusion von Sicherheit, aber mehr als eine Illusion ist es auch nicht. Die einfachste Lösung ist auf ihn zu Verzichten und sich über  das gesparte Geld zu freuen.

Die Quelle für die schädlichsten Kopien sind ohnehin nicht die Verkaufsversionen, das sind die Datenträger, die bei der Produktion verschwinden und die dann die Tag 1 oder - x 
Raubkopien liefern.

Am effektivsten und am kundenfreundlichsten ist den ehrlichen Käufer mit guten, dicken Handbüchern ( Es ist gräßlich, wenn man mal die Handbücher bezüglich Informationsgehalt des Urcolonization und seines aktuellen Nachfolgers vergleicht, wie sehr Handbücher degeneriert sind und wenn sie mal ein wenig mehr Inhalt haben, ist das halbe Handbuch nur Werbung wie bei DTP), Gimmicks und co. für den Kauf zu belohnen, nur sehr bugfreie Versionen zu verkaufen, raubt den PIraten eines ihrer Lieblingsargumente, und co. Gute Handbücher, Verpackungen und Gimmicks geben dem Spieler 

Da EA und co. ja aber der Speichel aus dem Maul tropft, wenn sie an die Gewinnspannen bei Downloadversionen denken, ist dieser Weg wohl unbeliebt in den Kreisen der Marktführer.

Ich denke, dieses fanatische  Kosten minimieren und Gewinnspanne maximieren 
ist auch nicht unschuldig an der ganzen Misere. Es fehlt dem Spieler das Gefühl, daß das Spiel mehr ist als nur der Datenträger.

Sinnvoll und notwendig wäre es vielleicht auch  ganz einfach nicht seinen Käufern zu mißtrauen, sondern nach Möglichkeiten zu suchen den Zugriff auf bestimme Torrents und Webseiten zu sperren oder mit Gebühren zu belegen und die Raubkopien wieder in den Untergrund zu drängen, heute langt ja die Eingabe eines Spielnamens + crack, torrent und co. um nach Raubkopien spähen zu können.

Der ehrliche Käufer ist das falsche Ziel für 
einschränkende Maßnahmen, die Raubkopierer spielend umgehen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es bedenklich wenn sich viele User hier hinstellen und meinen, Raubkopien gab es schon immer, wird es immer geben und aus dem Grund sollte kein Kopierschutz eingesetzt werden.

Die Aussagen sind richtig, aber nicht das Ziel was man erreichen sollte.

Wenn ich Publisher wäre, würde ich meine Produkte sehr stark an Online Features binden. Das ist natürlich eine riskante Sache weil man dann wie bei DRM & Onlineaktiverung, zu Recht, fragen könnte, was passiert wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden?

Wenn man sich Spiele anschaut welche über einen Schlüssel "online" validiert werden und auch online gespielt werden, dann sollte es möglich sein, seine Produkte dahingehend anzupassen um eine Kundenbindung zu erreichen.

Warum kein übergreifendes Archivementsystem wie z.B. bei der XBox360? Warum keine Zusatzinhalte anbieten? Je nach Spiel könnte man die Onlineanbindung anders & sinnvoll integrieren, z.B. hat Fifa 09 einen interessanten Ansatz dazu bereits heute schon integriert.

Des Weiteren 'back to basics', ein ordentliches Handbuch sowie andere Beigaben die dem Spieler ein Gefühl von "Wertigkeit" vermitteln. Dieses aktuelle "Preisdumping" hilft niemanden wirklich, d.h. mal kein Spiel für 37 EUR ( wie Sacred 2 ) auf den Markt werfen sondern halt wie 'früher' ruhig seine 42-45 EUR, diese müssen sich dann aber auch rechtfertigen lassen.

Ich glaube schon das es hier einige Punkte gibt wo man ansetzen kann & natürlich wird man einigen Leuten vor den Kopf stoßen ( siehe Online Features ), aber Breitbandinternet verbreitet sich wirklich immer mehr in Deutschland.


----------



## Kanzelprediger (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Publisher/Entwickler sollten darauf hinweisen, daß es bei Erreichung einer Pirateriequote von X der Betrieb eingestellt wird.

Dann kann sich jeder selbst überlegen, ob er Kekse nutzt oder doch lieber die Games kauft.

Ich selber kaufe mir die Games, no problem. Gerade bei kleineren Entwicklerschmieden unterstütze ich gerne deren Engagement.

BIS z.B. (Operation Flashpoint1  / Armed Assault)

Wenn mir der Kopierschutz allerdings zu albern wird (1 h  Freischaltungsgefummel) habe ich auch andere Möglichkeiten das erworbende Spiel freizuschalten....

Ich habe ein Game PC ohne Netzanschluß - Onlineaktivierung kommt für mich also nicht in Frage...alter SP´ler eben...


----------



## RonTaboga (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe auch schon öfters "alternative EXE- und Systemdateien" benutzt bei Spielen die ich mir gekauft habe und mir die CD/DVD Abfragen bzw. Onlineaktivierungen einfach zu albern und umständlich wurden.

Ich finde wenn man schon ein ehrlicher Käufer ist und den Spielhersteller mit dem Kauf des Originals unterstützt dann sollte es auch nicht so eng gesehen werden wenn man die Onlineaktivierung umgeht. Es nimmt dabei keiner einen Schaden das ist eine Tatsache und eine Stratftat ist es schon mal gar nicht. Das gilt allerdings wirklich *NUR* für die ehrlichen Käufer.

Man entlastet damit sogar die Aktivierungsserver


----------



## STARSCrazy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein Vorschlag: 
Ein Datenträgerwechsel muss her. Weg von CDs und DVDs hin zu USB-Sticks mit Verschlüsselung und Selbstschutz. Dongle heißt das Zauberwort.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dongle

Vorteile:
- Diese sind sehr schwer zu kopieren
- Diese Datenträger haben schnellere Zugriffszeiten
- Hardware und Software bilden hier eine Einheit


----------



## melcu (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Keine schlechte Idee mit den Dongles. Allerdings ist die ganze Geschichte ebenfalls knackbar: siehe "Syncrosoft Dongles" (= kommen vorwiegend in der Musikindustrie zum Einsatz).


----------



## tonicer (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich würde mir die mehrkosten für den kopierschutz gänzlich sparen. das ist ein vorteil für mich als publisher und für den kunden der sich nicht mit aktivierungszeugs rumärgern muss. die raubkopierer wirds immer geben da hilft kein kopierschutz. zudem ist das geld besser in updates/patches investiert.


----------



## WW_Eisenherz (10. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Ich würde es wie Stardock machen:

*Keinen Kopierschutzt* sonder die Kunden durch *extras und einen guten Support* locken.


----------



## STARSCrazy (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				melcu am 10.11.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine schlechte Idee mit den Dongles. Allerdings ist die ganze Geschichte ebenfalls knackbar: siehe "Syncrosoft Dongles" (= kommen vorwiegend in der Musikindustrie zum Einsatz).



Aus der Wikipedia:


> Neueste Dongles verwenden Public Keys und einen Secure Tunnel vom Treiber zum Dongle. Mit der PKI kann die Software nun beliebige Werte signieren lassen und diese mit dem Public Key überprüfen. Damit wird eine Simulation des Dongles, wie in der Vergangenheit des öfteren praktiziert, unmöglich. Bei der neuen Donglegeneration gibt es nur noch einen Ansatzpunkt für die Dongleentfernung. Die Applikation muss dekompilert werden, und die Dongleabfragen müssen aus der Applikation entfernt werden. Wenn die Applikation aber beispielsweise Daten mit dem Public Key des Dongles verschlüsselt ablegt und diese dann beim erneuten Laden mit Hilfe des Dongles entschlüsselt, ist die Reprogrammierung dieser Funktionen nur mit hohem Aufwand zu bewältigen. Daher ist die neue Donglegeneration bei gleichzeitig guter Implementierung nur noch sehr schwer zu hacken.



Wenn alle Daten auf den Dongle gepackt werden gibt es nicht mal einen Nachteil für den Kunden. Das zwei typischen Gegenargumente für den Dongle sind:
1. Was ist wenn ich den Dongle verliere?
2. Ich muss jedes mal nen USB-Anschluss belegen!
3. Dongles sind teurer

Zu 1 & 2: Dabei treten die gleichen Probleme bei Spielen auf welche die CD im Laufwerk prüfen.
3: Ja sie sind teurer. Jedoch wird sich das bei einer Massenproduktion in grenzen halten. Zumal man heute schon normale USB-Sticks als Werbegeschenke hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Look (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

4. Was passiert, wen USB stirbt, wen USB 4.0 nicht Rückwärtskompatibel ist, wen sich die Steckverbindungen ändern?

Btw. sag niemals nie, das gilt für den Wikipediaartikel.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 10.11.2008 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wenn man sich Spiele anschaut welche über einen Schlüssel "online" validiert werden und auch online gespielt werden, dann sollte es möglich sein, seine Produkte dahingehend anzupassen um eine Kundenbindung zu erreichen.


Warum brauch ich für den Singleplayermodus eine bestehende Internetverbindung? Wer bezahlt den Unterhalt der Server die benötigt werden um sämtlichen Kunden auch zu Stoßzeiten ein unterbrechungs- und störungsfreies Spielen zu ermöglichen?

Oder soll das so laufen wie bei Hellgate London? Hat ja prima geklappt... vor allem das mit "Singleplayer und Multiplayer werden immer den gleichen Patchstand haben". *hust*



			
				Rabowke am 10.11.2008 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich glaube schon das es hier einige Punkte gibt wo man ansetzen kann & natürlich wird man einigen Leuten vor den Kopf stoßen ( siehe Online Features ), aber Breitbandinternet verbreitet sich wirklich immer mehr in Deutschland.


So? Es ist schon bekannt, dass DSL384 per Definition auch "Breitband" ist? Ich glaub ich muss keinem erzählen, wieviel Spaß Surfen und Downloaden bei so um die 45kB/s macht... -.-"





			
				STARSCrazy am 10.11.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag:
> Ein Datenträgerwechsel muss her. Weg von CDs und DVDs hin zu USB-Sticks mit Verschlüsselung und Selbstschutz. Dongle heißt das Zauberwort.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dongle
> 
> ...


und





			
				STARSCrazy am 10.11.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatten wir die Diskussion nicht schon, warum Verschlüsselung der Spieldaten realtiv wenig bringt? Na gut, wenn Sie so davon überzeugt sind, dass die Leute (auch die mit Highendrechnern) erst mal lockere 15-90 Minuten *vor jedem Spielstart und bei jedem neuen Level* warten bis alle Textur-/Sounddaten plus Modelle plus Engine dekodiert sind...

Außerdem ist der Dongle nicht der eigentliche Datenträger sondern nur der Kopierschutzmechanismus. Aber das wär schon eine klasse Idee. Jetzt wo wir gerade dabei sind, den Spieler von der Rolle des Disc Jockey zu entlasten (Datenträger zum Spielen einlegen), machen wir ihn einfach zum Dongle Jockey... 

_"Mensch, wo hab ich noch gleich den Dongle für Sacred 3? Der hier? Nein, C&C 5. Der hier? Nein, Gothic 4. Der hier? Auch nein, Spore 2 1/2. Der hier? Wieder nein, Freelancer 2. Der hier? ..."_

Zusätzlich besteht die Hürde darin, dass nicht alle Rechner über ausreichend USB-Steckplätze verfügen und abhängig von der verwendeten Hardware im Dongle passive Hubs nicht ausreichen könnten. USB-Tastaturen, -Mäuse, -Joysticks, -Drucker, -Scanner, -Festplatten, -Headsets, -Lautsprecher, etc. Also wird der Benutzer wieder damit gequält, entweder unter den Tisch zu kriechen und seinen Drucker auszustecken damit er spielen kann oder sich extra einen aktiven USB-Hub zu kaufen.

Die Diskussion warum es nicht lohnt/sinnvoll ist den Dongle zum Datenträger zu machen hatten wir auch schon - mit INU-IDs Vorschlag eines per Ethernet verbundenen Moduls. 

Wenn eine CD/DVD verkratzt ist kann man noch versuchen die oberste Schicht des Mediums dünn abzuschleifen. Hat bei mir funktioniert, im Spielehandel meines Vertrauens 5€ gekostet und mir die englische Oblivion Collector's Edition DVD gerettet. Geht das bei einem Dongle auch? Kann man da auch so einfach den Stecker austauschen (oder das vielleicht sogar selber machen?) wenn da mal ein Kontakt zu abgenutzt ist, oder der Rahmen verzogen ist und sich das Teil nicht mehr anstecken lässt?

Oder werden die Chips so mit dem Gehäuse verklebt, dass sie zerstört werden wenn man den Dongle öffnet, um zu verhindern dass man direkt auf bestimmte Teile des Dongles zugreifen kann, und somit eventuell durch Mitschneiden/Manipulation des Busverkehrs auf dem Dongle oder durch Anzapfen einer vergessenen Debuggingschnittstelle z.B. direkt den privaten Schlüssel im Klartext aus einem Registerset auslesen kann?

Vielleicht wird das ja auch zur neuen Goldgrube der Publisher. Umtausch kann man mit einem pauschalen "selbst verschuldet" ablehnen (da sich Dongle ja weitaus weniger abnutzen als CD/DVD Medien ist davon auszugehen, dass eine viel längere durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung angesetzt wird) - aber aus "Kulanz" wird ein Ersatz für eine "kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr" von vielleicht 25€ plus Porto und Verpackung angeboten. Der Kunde hätte also die Wahl: entweder Neukauf für 50€ oder Ersatz für 25€. Für den Publisher eigentlich eine Traumsituation.

Außerdem... Wikipedia ist zwar gut, aber nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Sekundäre Quellen zum Thema "Dongles sind unknackbar" wären da doch angebracht. Auf Heise Security finden sich nämlich unter anderem solche Perlen die zeigen, was für Pfusch bei "sicheren" und "zertifizierten" Datenträgern von den Herstellern getrieben wird. -.-


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das groteske am Kopierschutz ist doch: Du *kaufst* das Spiel und musst dich mit dem Kopierschutz rumärgern. Dabei ist dieser doch eigentlich für Leute gedacht, die sich das Spiel eben nicht kaufen, aber die merken davon gar nichts.
Da sieht man wie sinnlos und unlogisch das Ganze eigentlich ist.

Spart das Geld für den Kopierschutz und setzt es lieber im Kampf gegen diese Warez-Groups ein. Gegen die sollte man knallhart vorgehen, aber den ehrlichen Käufer einfach mit dem Mist in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Huskyboy (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

an die Warezgroups kommst du defintiv nicht ran, allerhöchstens aus zufall und das ist dann blödheit der group


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.11.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Spart das Geld für den Kopierschutz und setzt es lieber im Kampf gegen diese Warez-Groups ein. Gegen die sollte man knallhart vorgehen, aber den ehrlichen Käufer einfach mit dem Mist in Ruhe lassen.


 

Magst du mir auch erklären wollen was du damit meinst bzw. wie du sowas realisieren willst? Soll jetzt EA eine globale Einsatzgruppe erschaffen welche mit Waffengewalt in die Wohnungen / Häuser von den Leuten einbricht, die diese Spiele veröffentlichen?  :-o   

"Knallhart vorgehen" sind eigentlich Phrasen die ich aus dem letzten Wahlkampf von Herrn Koch gehört hab, dort in Hessen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 10.11.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 10.11.2008 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willst oder kannst du mir vorrechnen was das Einsparpotential wäre? Sprich die Differenz zwischen der Lizenzierung eines Kopierschutzes wie SecuROM hin zu einem eigenen Server'park' welche die Authentifizierung übernehmen. Es gibt kein 'Warum muss ich sowas haben ...', sondern man sollte sich Gedanken machen was man gg. die Verbreitung seiner Produkte unternehmen kann.

Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen was du hier so postest, aber produktive Beispiele wie man die Verbreitung von Kopien eindämmen kann ... bringst du nicht.



> Oder soll das so laufen wie bei Hellgate London? Hat ja prima geklappt... vor allem das mit "Singleplayer und Multiplayer werden immer den gleichen Patchstand haben". *hust*


Wie sooft im Leben gibt es positive aber auch negative Beispiele. Für alles im Leben kann ich dir negative Beispiele raussuchen, hier gehts darum was man besser machen würde ... warum du mit Beispielen aus der 'Vergangenheit' ankommst bleibt wohl nur dein Geheimnis.   



> Rabowke am 10.11.2008 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? Ich meinte weder, dass man damit dauerhaft und konstant Daten aus dem Internet laden sollte, sondern ich meinte, man solle sich Gedanken machen wie man durch eine 'Onlinebindung' Kunden behalten kann.

Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich damals mit einem 9600baud Modem in verschiedenen Mailboxen unterwegs war, dann sind die 45kB/s in der heutigen Zeit purer Luxus! *j/k*

Wie gesagt, nochmal: ich rede nicht davon das man jetzt Gigabyte an Daten herunterladen sollte oder ausschließlich Daten aus dem Internet gestreamt werden sollen. Ich meinte lediglich, dass man hier mal ansetzen sollte, schau dir XBox Live! an. 

Nicht wenige Leute verzichten darauf ihre XBox360 zu modifizieren eben weil sie nicht aus diesem System ausgeschlossen werden wollen WEIL Live ein paar nette Dinge bietet. Ohne Live ( das gesamte Angebot ) würde mir meine XBox360 nur halb so viel Spass machen.


----------



## MrBigX (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 10.11.2008 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardware + Traffic + Strom + Klimaanlage + Wartung + Reparaturen sollen also nicht viel mehr kosten als SecureROM zu lizensieren?

Außerdem (Achtung, Analogie):
Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, wie wir die Titanic bergen, aber mit nem Schnorchel da runterzugehen halte ich trotzdem für Schwachsinn.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 11.11.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hardware + Traffic + Strom + Klimaanlage + Wartung + Reparaturen sollen also nicht viel mehr kosten als SecureROM zu lizensieren?


Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich das nicht. Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Lizenzmodelle es gibt seitens SecuROM. Bezahlt man einen Fixpreis? Zahl man pro Medium?

Ich glaube schon, dass unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ein 'break-even-point' durchaus schnell erreicht werden kann.



> Außerdem (Achtung, Analogie):
> Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, wie wir die Titanic bergen, aber mit nem Schnorchel da runterzugehen halte ich trotzdem für Schwachsinn.


Ich weiss, hilft uns aber in der Diskussion hier leider nicht weiter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.11.2008 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie, aber man sollte einfach den ehrlichen Käufer in Ruhe lassen und nicht ständig die Leute vorkriminalisieren. Ich möchte als ehrlicher Kunde angesehen werden und nicht als potentieller Raubkopierer. Und gerade in Ländern wie Deutschland oder USA den Finger zu heben und zu sagen "Ihr bösen Raubkopierer" klingt lachhaft. Ich hab im anderen Thread vor ein paar Wochen erst einen link reingesetzt, da stand, dass Deutschland zu den 5 Ländern gehört, in denen am wenigsten raubkopiert wird, in den USA sogar am wenigsten. In anderen Ländern wie China dagegen haben 90% der Leute Raubkopien. Warum müssen wir uns also mit dem Mist rumschlagen?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen was du hier so postest, aber produktive Beispiele wie man die Verbreitung von Kopien eindämmen kann ... bringst du nicht. [...]


*hust*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 09.11.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Kaufenswerte Spiele produzieren? Den _zahlenden Kunden_ nicht vorkriminalisieren? oO Nur um mal zwei einfache Dinge zu nennen. Kopierschutz ist genau wie diese 3 Minuten langen, nicht abbrechbaren "Auch RaubkopiererInnen sind VerbrecherInnen und werden im Gefängnis anal sodomiert" Spots auf Kauf-DVDs. Die nerven nur denjenigen, der Geld dafür bezahlt hat, weil in Rips dieses Zeugs rausgeschnitten worden ist. -.-"
> 
> Es kann nicht sein, dass man 50€ für ein 8h Spiel auf den Tisch legt welches eigentlich nur ein Grafikblender ist. Wenn ich Doom 3/Quake 4 locker an einem Tag durchspielen kann ohne das Spiel vorher zu kennen und danach dennoch alles gesehen zu haben ist doch was falsch. Die Stichworte hierzu wären "Wiederspielbarkeitswert" und "Langzeitmotivation".
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich damals mit einem 9600baud Modem in verschiedenen Mailboxen unterwegs war, dann sind die 45kB/s in der heutigen Zeit purer Luxus! *j/k*


Und jetzt vergleichen wir mal die typischen Datenmengen von damals und heute. Heute sind Websites schon im Megabytebereich angekommen. Von Schwerverbrechen wie komplett in Flash gehaltene Websites rede ich erst gar nicht. -.-

Klar, wenn man nur mit Lynx unterwegs ist würden auch heute vermutliche die 9600 Baud reichen. ^^



			
				Rabowke am 11.11.2008 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, nochmal: ich rede nicht davon das man jetzt Gigabyte an Daten herunterladen sollte oder ausschließlich Daten aus dem Internet gestreamt werden sollen. Ich meinte lediglich, dass man hier mal ansetzen sollte, schau dir XBox Live! an.
> 
> Nicht wenige Leute verzichten darauf ihre XBox360 zu modifizieren eben weil sie nicht aus diesem System ausgeschlossen werden wollen WEIL Live ein paar nette Dinge bietet. Ohne Live ( das gesamte Angebot ) würde mir meine XBox360 nur halb so viel Spass machen.


Wo wir wieder beim Thema "Erstellen und Pflegen von Zusatzangeboten welche über das reine Spiel hinausgehen" wären. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich - welcher Publisher würde das machen? Welcher Publisher würde tatsächlich die Server die zum Betrieb eines solchen Systems notwendig wären über - sagen wir mal - mindestens 5 Jahre pro Spiel (ab Datum der Erstveröffentlichung) am Laufen halten?

Wenn man sich anschaut wie bei manchen Publishern/Entwicklern die Patchpolitik aussieht, würde so eine Onlineplattform doch bestenfalls stiefmütterlich behandelt werden.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.11.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich anschaut wie bei manchen Publishern/Entwicklern die Patchpolitik aussieht, würde so eine Onlineplattform doch bestenfalls stiefmütterlich behandelt werden.


Patches sind leider ein 'notwendiges' Übel was, wo ich dir Recht gebe, meistens ziemlich stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.

Es macht meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn im Vorfeld darüber zu diskutieren, ob Publisher/Entwickler diese Plattform dann pflegen würden. Schaut man sich, als Beispiel, Steam an, dann sieht man wie eine gutgepflegte Plattform aussehen könnte. Im Grunde bietet Microsoft sowas für alle Windowsbenutzer: Live!

Sowas müsste man einfach weiter ausbauen und vom Leistungsumfang / Features an der XBox360 Live Version anpassen.

Ich beton immer wieder das Live einen wirklichen Mehrwert darstellt und nicht wenige Leute das genauso sehen & aus diesem Grund sogar auf Raubkopien verzichten.


----------



## STARSCrazy (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 10.11.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 10.11.2008 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				STARSCrazy am 12.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die meisten meiner Spiele muss ich auch die passende DVD suchen und kann leider nur eine DVD gleichzeitig ins Laufwerk stecken. Von daher hat der Dongle keinen Nachteil.


Hab ich doch angesprochen. Bei vielen Spielen (grade die mit Onlineaktivierung) braucht man den Datenträger nicht unbedingt im Laufwerk. Warum also jetzt gerade wo wir auf dem Weg der Besserung sind wieder alles Umwerfen?



			
				STARSCrazy am 12.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man Dongles auch knacken... das steht nicht zur Diskussion. Aber der Aufwand ist für die Hacker deutlich größer. Zudem müssen die Leute die sich das Spiel downloaden nen Aufwand betreiben und eine Dongle-Emulation installieren. In der nächsten Generation wird das noch schwieriger.


Gemacht werden würde es aber trotzdem. Das ist für diese Gruppen eine Prestigesache, deswegen. 

Und am Ende ist der Stand genau der gleiche wie heute: Google Suche > gecracktes ISO laden > installieren > zocken.



			
				STARSCrazy am 12.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unsicherheit aus dem Heise-Artikel kommt von einer nachträglichen Feature-Implementierung welche die Programmierer versaut haben. Sonst hätte der Stick den Test bestanden.


Genau das meinte ich. Seit wann sind Spieleprogrammierer ausgewiesene Hardware- und Kryptographieexperten mit einem starken theoretisch mathematischen Hintergrund? Wenn die das Ding selber entwicklen stehen die Chance gut, dass da so ein "kapitaler  Bock" geschossen wird. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn die damit zu einer externen Firma gehen wird es
a) noch teurer
und
b) wieder ein Zwei-Komponenten-System (da Spiel und Dongel getrennt entwickelt werden).


----------



## Darth-GdL (13. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich Publisher wäre, würde ich auf einen Kopierschutz verzichten. Die Medien an sich kann man nunmal kopieren.

Ich würde es eventuell so versuchen:

- kein Kopierschutz auf der CD / DVD --> Ich will mir ne Sicherheitskopier erstellen können und das Original nicht anpacken müssen

- keine CD / DVD muss benötigt werden zum spielen, alles landet auf der Festplatte des Spielers

- Ein Key ist bei dem Spiel dabei, mit dem ich meine Version dann Online registrieren (NICHT aktivieren!) kann

- Ich hätte auch eine gut durchdachte und einheitliche Multiplayerplattform im Angebot (siehe Battle.Net) wo der Spieler dann an EINEM Account alle seine Spiele von mir registrieren kann. Will Er das Spiel verkaufen wird der entsprechende Key einfach aus seinem Account gelöscht und kann wieder an einem anderen Account genutzt werden
Das hätte für mich auch den Vorteil, dass ich nur eine Serverfarm mit einer Software benötigen würde, was erheblich weniger Aufwand an Administration und Pflege bedürfte.
Und zusätzlich den Vorteil für die Spieler dass Sie mit allen Spielen Online direkt mit Ihren Freunden spielen könnten.

Freundesliste mit Online-Status --> Ich sehe zB mein Kumpel spielt Spiel X --> Ein Klick und ich trete seinem Spiel bei; Kein CD-Wechsel mehr, keine Suche wo Er gerade ist oder dergleichen. Einfach, schnell und unkompliziert.
Dazu noch ein Patchsystem das wie im Battle.Net mir die Updates immer direkt anbietet. Bei größeren auch im Hintergrund das runterladen ermöglicht wenn ich zB in einem anderen Spiel bin (Einstellbar natürlich was die Aufteilung der Bandbreite angeht!)

- Ich würde dann im Rahmen meiner Online-Plattform sagen wir mal jeden Monat 10 Spiele unter den Registrierten Accounts verlosen und den Spielern anbieten den Gewinn zuzusenden. Persönliche Daten würde ich nämlich nicht einfordern bei der Registrierung, das wäre optional und freiwillig.

- Ich würde zusehen das meine Spiele gut Programmiert sind und nicht mit Blick auf den Kalender (Weihnachten, Geschäftsjahr) auf den Markt gedrückt werden.

- Ich würde auf Qualität setzen und vor allem auf eine enge Kunden-Bindung. Sprich ich würde einen guten Support anbieten, ich würde meinen Spielen etwas mit in die Schachtel legen (und wenn es nur eine Papp-Figur des Helden ist (Siehe Diablo 2) oder sowas in die Richtung.

- Bei Fehlern die definitiv in meinem Spiel enthalten sind würde es einen kostenlosen CD-Versand geben für die Leute die kein Internet haben. Und es würde einen Rabattgutschein geben je nach schwere des Fehlers für kommende Spiele.

ABER: Das alles kostet Geld und benötigt Vertrauen in die Geldgeber und die Programmierer etc die das ganze Angehen sollen.
Denn es kann sich auch keiner Leisten das man 5 Jahre an einem Spiel rumbastelt bis es läuft.
Eventuell würde ich dann dazugreifen Werbung in meine Spiele einzubauen. Dezent und passend zum Spiel und auch nur Online. Sprich keine Slipeinlagen-Werbung in meinem Sci-Fi-Shooter oder Strategiespiel *g*

Michael


----------



## channel (10. März 2009)

*AW:*

mein vorschlag wäre ja alles für alle. und zwar umsonst!


----------



## ReBoot (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ein erster Anfang wären günstigere Spiele. Als Firmenmanager vergisst man anscheinend, dass selbst 50€ keine Kleinigkeit sind. Bringt doch mal ein Topspiel für 20€ raus und die Leute werden es den Händlern aus den Händen reissen!


----------



## SCUX (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Erst mal würde ich dafür sorgen lassen das die Daten eines Spiels nicht mehr nachträglich verändert werden können!!! Cheater verändern ja den Inhalt, das muss erst mal unterbunden werden!   

Dann:
*Singleplayer FREI machen. Ohne Schutz, ohne Anmeldung! Der* Singleplayer Teil sollte als Art erweiterte Demo gelten und frei downloadbar sein beim Hersteller   

*Die Zukunft gehört dem Onlinespielen:*
 Als Kopierschutz würde ich die gute alte Kundendatei wählen,
 ein Spiel, ein Key, eine Aktivierung inkl. Kundendaten.
 Im Gegensatz zum Steambeispiel muss eine Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs gegeben sein, also eine Änderung der Besitzerdaten!
 Wichtig bei Allem: es darf nicht möglich sein das 2x der gleiche Key gleichzeitig spielt. 
 Sollte dies mal der Fall sein, verhindern kann man dies ja nie, kommt eine IP Verfolgung und die zwei Endnutzer werden ausfindig gemacht, der mit dem Beleg darf weiter zocken, der ohne bekommt ne Anzeige und Bußgeld   

 

*Aber von der wirklchen Sicht der Firmen aus wird doch sowas garnicht gewünscht *  
 Der Hase läuft doch so: 
 Es gibt Menschen die kaufen sich spiele!
 Es gibt Menschen die besorgen sich spiele!
 Die Potenzielle KAUFgruppe bezieht sich im Wesentlichen NUR auf die erste Gruppe!
 Die zweite "böse" Gruppe macht a) Werbung für das Spiel b) erhält den Spielfluss durch (rein von der Masse) mehr Beteiligung.

 Ein pseudo Kopierschutz hat die Aufgabe die "ehrliche" Käuferschicht davon abzuhalten auf die andere Seite zu wechseln.

*Unterm Strich: sollte einmal ein ernsthafter Kopierschutz eingebaut werden
 gewinnen die Firmen minimal mehr Kunden
 und verlieren maximal viele (Mit)Spieler*


----------



## AWYN (15. April 2010)

*AW: News - Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

ganz ehrlich?! ein eigenes Betriebssystem für spiele sollte es geben! läuft auf jeder maschine (für das spiel nötige performance vorrausgesetzt) und besitzt eine technologie, die spiele selbstständig verwaltet, instaliert und schützt (vor cheatern, hackern, piraten). das betriebssystem sollte eine verknüpfung in anderen betriebssystemen haben, sodass man schnell wechseln kann. wenn man sich bei dem ganzen aufs nötige beschränkt, wäre es schnell, stabil und sicher. im prinzip braucht es bloß einen desktop mit icons, siehe Ipod. kompatibilitätsprobleme könnte man so auch auf ein minimum beschränken.


----------



## TheChicky (15. April 2010)

*AW:*



SCUX schrieb:


> Erst mal würde ich dafür sorgen lassen das die Daten eines Spiels nicht mehr nachträglich verändert werden können!!! Cheater verändern ja den Inhalt, das muss erst mal unterbunden werden!
> 
> Dann:
> *Singleplayer FREI machen. Ohne Schutz, ohne Anmeldung! Der* Singleplayer Teil sollte als Art erweiterte Demo gelten und frei downloadbar sein beim Hersteller
> ...


Bei deinen Vorschlägen haperts leider an allen möglichen Enden. Dass die Zukunft online spielt gilt eben nur für ein paar ganz bestimmte Genres. Bei Spielen wie Civilization, Anno, Fussballmanager, X-Reihe, etc, oder Genres wie Adventures, Simulationen, Jump'n'Runs, etc. die HAUPTSÄCHLICH allein und im Singleplayer gespielt werden hauen deine schönen Vorschläge schon mal nicht mehr hin, denn wenn man da den Singleplayer für lau hergibt, kannst du gleich das ganze Spiel herschenken. 
Und dein toller Vorschlag, dass nicht 2 Keys gleichzeitig online spielen dürfen, wird schon seit StarCraft vor 12 Jahren so gemacht. Da bist du "etwas" spät dran...


----------



## Gustav2008 (15. April 2010)

*AW:*

Als Publisher würde ich mit einem Hardwarehersteller zusammen DVD- und BD-Combo-Laufwerke auf den Markt bringen, die einen Hardwarekopierschutz unterstützen, der speziell für meine Spiele zugeschnitten ist. Zwei Möglichkeiten hätte ich nun: 1. Meine Spiele laufen nur in diesen Laufwerken oder 2. Spiele laufen in allen Laufwerken, haben dann aber einen herkömmlichen DRM Kopierschutz, wenn sie nicht in meinen Laufwerken abgespielt werden. So kann ich mit den Laufwerken verdienen und Lizenzen an andere Publisher verkaufen. Spezielle Features für Spiele im zusammenhang mit diesen Laufwerken sind auch jederzeit möglich, als Brenner z.B. die Erlaubnis Kopien zu machen, die dann aber nur auf diesem PC (Laufwerks-ID) laufen (private Sicherheitskopie). Wenn ich das Glück hätte einen der großen PC Hersteller, sagen wir z.B.  Dell oder HP, mit an Bord zu bekommen, dann wäre die Sache wasserdicht.

Mehr konnte ich mir in 5 min. nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln


----------



## Mothman (15. April 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games: Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



> Ach, World of Warcraft, du hast es besser: Deine Spieler sind es gewohnt, dass sie sich bei jedem Spielstart mit Name und Passwort einloggen - und Blizzard freut sich über 11 Millionen zahlende Kunden weltweit.


Damit bringt ihr es ja schon auf den Punkt.
Wenn ich "Publisher wäre", dann würde ich nur noch MMORPGs oder pure Onlinespiele rausbringen. Dort beschwert sich (kann ja nicht) niemand, dass man online sein und ein Passwort eingeben muss.
Nicht, dass ich das gut fände...aber jetzt mal aus der Publisher-Sicht.


----------



## TheChicky (15. April 2010)

*AW:*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Als Publisher würde ich mit einem Hardwarehersteller zusammen DVD- und BD-Combo-Laufwerke auf den Markt bringen, die einen Hardwarekopierschutz unterstützen, der speziell für meine Spiele zugeschnitten ist. Zwei Möglichkeiten hätte ich nun: 1. Meine Spiele laufen nur in diesen Laufwerken oder 2. Spiele laufen in allen Laufwerken, haben dann aber einen herkömmlichen DRM Kopierschutz, wenn sie nicht in meinen Laufwerken abgespielt werden. So kann ich mit den Laufwerken verdienen und Lizenzen an andere Publisher verkaufen. Spezielle Features für Spiele im zusammenhang mit diesen Laufwerken sind auch jederzeit möglich, als Brenner z.B. die Erlaubnis Kopien zu machen, die dann aber nur auf diesem PC (Laufwerks-ID) laufen (private Sicherheitskopie). Wenn ich das Glück hätte einen der großen PC Hersteller, sagen wir z.B.  Dell oder HP, mit an Bord zu bekommen, dann wäre die Sache wasserdicht.
> 
> Mehr konnte ich mir in 5 min. nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln


Eine Raubkopie braucht kein DVD-Laufwerk. Das ist ja gerade das tolle daran. Bestenfalls kannst du es dann nur von einem bestimmten Laufwerk aus installieren. Abgesehn davon, dass der Aufschrei der Spieler durch diese Gängelung und Bevormundung riesig wäre, würden sich sofort diverse Cracker daran machen, spezielle Firmware für alle anderen Laufwerke oder Laufwerkemulatoren zu entwickeln, wo das Installieren ebenfalls möglich ist oder den Kopierschutz aushebelt.

Vergesst es. Das einzige, das ziemlich sicher funktioniert ist eine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung.


----------



## Gustav2008 (15. April 2010)

*AW:*

Technisch kein Problem, ... sieh das Laufwerk nicht "nur" als Laufwerk   

Du gehst davon aus, dass es ein perfekter Kopierschutz sein muss. Auf den Consolen gibt es genug sogenannte "szene releases", die man sich nur laden muss und brennt. Sogar weit einfacher als gecrackte PC Spiele, man benötingt nicht mal mehr einen Mod-Chip, zumindest Wii und 360, PS3 ist ein anderes Thema.

Zumindest den selben Grad an Sicherheit würde man mit meinem Vorschlag bekommen und damit ist die Spieleindustrie ja offensichtlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## nordicViking (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Seit es Gedanken gibt, wurde geistiges Eigentum von Generation zu Generation weitergegeben (kopiert) Es ist ein Segen, dass im digitalen Zeitalter fast jeder Mensch auf der Welt einen Katzensprung zum nächsten PC mit der weltweiten KULTUR in verbindung tritt.
Die Chinesen haben dies Perfektioniert indem Nachahmung als höchste Form der Bewunderung gesellschaftliche norm ist, weshalb die ja mit dem westlichen Copyright ja so ihre Probleme haben.

Mein Vorschlag:
Solange es den Kopierschutz gibt, gibt es intelligente Leute, die die Kultur für alle zugänglich machen wollen und CRACKEN was das Zeug hält. Ein Kampf, den ein einzelner Publisher auf lange Sicht nicht gewinnen kann. Vielleicht noch mit den Online-Games.

Jedoch sollten wir uns mal über die Einführung einer Kultur-Flatrate Gedanken machen, genau so wenig wie jeder einzelne einen ganzen Aldi leer futtern kann, kann die Aufmerksamkeit auf Kulturgüter (wie Games, Filme, Musik, Bücher, etc.) nur in begrenztem Umfang konsumiert werden.
Natürlich müssen diese risikoreichen neuen Projekte finanziert werden. 
Und weil wir niemandem in diesem Land verhungern lassen dürfen (Hartz4), wenn auch mit fragwürdiger Menschenwürde, so gestehen wir doch auch jedem Menschen Bildung und somit auch den Zugang zu allen Kulturgütern zu.

Es gibt natürlich bereits viele Vorschläge wie eine KULTURFLATRATE gestaltet werden könnte (bitte googeln!), zB. als eine allgemein abzugebende Steuer (Einkommensabhängig oder pro Kopf? Was ist gerecht?), dann müsste es ein zentrales Verwaltungsorgan geben, dass sämtliche verfügbare Medien erfasst (vgl. Amazon) und man dann ABSTIMMEN kann zu welchen Teilen man wünscht, dass der eigene Steueranteil auf die einzelnen Kultuerzeuger (Autoren/Verlage/Publisher)  verteilt werden (Stichwort GEMA). Fördert die direkte Demokratie!
Die Idee scheint sich so langsam zu verbreiten, aber steckt natürlich noch in den Anfängen,
Alle Medienunternehmen täten dann gut daran möglichst benutzerfreindliche (kopierschutzfreie etc.) Medien zu produzieren, die von den Konsumenten auch geliebt werden, dass sie ihre Stimme dafür abgeben. Umso mehr Kultur-„Steuern“ erhält der einzelne Produzent. Das würde dann auch langfristig die Produzenten belohnen, die einmalig ein super Produkt auf den Markt geworfen haben und bei truer Kundschaft immer wieder dafür belohnt werden (vgl. Tantiemen an Musiker, deren Songs nach Jahren noch im Radio läuft)

Was ist uns Kultur Wert?? Games SIND Kultur!!!!


----------



## Zocker134 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Ich würde total auf DRM maßnahmen verzichten, dass bringt überhaupt nichts hat man ja die letzten Jahre gesehen.
Ich würde auf das alte CD-Key zurück greifen, bei der Installation vom Spiel gibt man nur den CD-Key ein. Dazu sollte auch ein Spiel nicht auf Online Multiplayer beschränkt sein, ein Lan modus sollte auch dabei sein. Als beispiel nehme ich Age of Empires 2 das spiel konnte man so oft man will Installieren und musste keine beschissene Online Aktivierung machen. Obwohl Age of Empires 2 sehr oft raubkopiert wurde hat es sich 20 Millionen mal verkauft das ist schon eine Ordentliche Zahl und woran lag es. Age of Empires 2 war ja ein sehr Qualitatives PC spiel, mit einen Klasse Multiplayer Modus. Ich als Publisher würde mir die Kunden zu Freunden machen und nicht zu feinden, diesen fehler machen zurzeit einige Publisher z.B. UBISOFT.

Ich würde auf Qualitative Computerspiele setzen, die den Spieler stunden lang gute Unterhaltung bieten, dass wäre mir sehr wichtig. Und DRM Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ganz wegfallen lassen.

Fazit: So lange es die starken Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gibt, wird es auch Raubkopierer geben..


----------



## Gustav2008 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*



nordicViking schrieb:


> Jedoch sollten wir uns mal über die Einführung einer Kultur-Flatrate Gedanken machen, genau so wenig wie jeder einzelne einen ganzen Aldi leer futtern kann, kann die Aufmerksamkeit auf Kulturgüter (wie Games, Filme, Musik, Bücher, etc.) nur in begrenztem Umfang konsumiert werden.


Der Kultur-Kommunismus könnte in mittelferner Zukunft vielleicht umgesetzt werden, wenn es nicht mehr genug Arbeit für alle gibt und das Konsumieren zur Lebensaufgabe wird. Sagen wir so in ca. 40 bis 50 Jahren


----------



## bollmahn (11. November 2010)

*AW: News - Kopierschutz in der Kritik: Was würden Sie tun, wenn Sie Publisher wären?*

Ich finde Kopierschutz in ordnung da im PC-Bereich schon viel kopiert wird anstatt zu kaufen. Wo ist das Problem mit online überprüfung, in 10 bis 15 Jahren werden wir nur noch bei online verbindung spielen können bzw. wir werden Spiele nur noch per download erwerben können nicht mehr als Hardcover Produkt. Dabei werden auch teile des Spiels auf einem Server laufen und nur ein teil auf dem eigenden PC. Damit verhindert man das kopieren des Spiels auf einem anderen Rechner. Ich bin für Kopierschutz da ich der Meinung  bin das man für eine Leistung auch etwas bezahlen muß die C64 bzw Amigazeiten wo 5 Mann zusammen ein Spiel gebastelt haben sind vorbei jetzt werden schon große Teams benötigt die Geld verdienen müßen.


----------



## FYoshi (14. Juli 2011)

Leider kommt man um einen Kopierschutz nicht herum, zu groß sind die wirtschaflichen Verluste durch das Raubkopieren.
Man kann allerdings Anreize schaffen das Speiel gekauft werden und sich der Kopierschutz fair verhält.
Ich kaufe erheblich mehr Spiel bei günstigeren Preisen.
Schaut man sich z.B. die Release Preise in England an sind dort die Spiele 30-50% günstiger.
Auch gehen regelmäßig die Steam-Server bei Preisaktionen in die Knie, aus Lastgründen.
Die Leute wollen kaufen aber der Preis ist zumindestens in Deutschland viel zu hoch.
Zum Kopierschutz selber empfinde ich diesen Teilweise als absolut überzogen und kontroproduktiv.
Der größte Kritikpunkt bezieht sich auf die Zukunfstsicherheit.
Warum nicht den Kopierschutz verpflichtend nach 2 Jahren rauspatchen.
Ich habe keine Lust auf einen gekauften Spiel zu sitzen welches aufgrund von insolventen Herstellern oder abgeschalteten Auth-Servern nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Hasamoto (3. August 2011)

Ich würde mein Kleinhirn benutzen
Es ist so einfach ein Kopierschutz zu entwickeln der Wirklich unknackbar ist

Wie fragt ihr ?
Ganz einfach Schaut euch mal die unterseite der DVD genau an
Da seht ihr im inneren Ring ein Kleinen Strichcode und eine Nummer

Jedes Laufwerk kann diese nummer lesen 
Man muss also nur beim Herstehlen ein Program schreiben das diese nummer erkennt und sie mit der beim Spielstart vergleiicht
Diese numern sind fortlaufend es kann also immer nur eine geben
also ist es egal wie gut man das spiel kopiert es kann nicht laufen
Nur das Echt Kopierwerk weiss wo die nummer Im programcode steht und kann so Kopien herstehlen

Und so Wird der Kunde nicht gegängelt ,mit Online Zwang bestrafft. 

Es ist sowas von Trauich das jemand wie ich, erst schreiben muss was offendsichtlich ist


----------



## MrBigX (4. August 2011)

Das würde genau so wie die CD-Abfrage selbst von den Crackern entfernt werden.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. August 2011)

Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Der Kultur-Kommunismus könnte in mittelferner Zukunft vielleicht umgesetzt werden, wenn es nicht mehr genug Arbeit für alle gibt und das Konsumieren zur Lebensaufgabe wird. Sagen wir so in ca. 40 bis 50 Jahren


 Es gibt meines Wissens nach schon Länder in denen es die Kulturflatrate, zumindest für Musik, bereits gibt. Meiner Meinung nach eine durchaus sinnvolle Sache. Ich würde für eine Spiele-, Filme- und Musikflatrate bezahlen.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. August 2011)

FYoshi schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust auf einen gekauften Spiel zu sitzen welches aufgrund von insolventen Herstellern oder abgeschalteten Auth-Servern nicht mehr läuft.


 Word!


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Kleinhirn benutzen
> Es ist so einfach ein Kopierschutz zu entwickeln der Wirklich unknackbar ist
> 
> Wie fragt ihr ?
> ...


 *Keine *Software ist unknackbar.

Was steht denn letztendlich in dem Programm drin?


```
- sieh nach, welche Zahl auf der DVD steht
- speichere diesen Wert in der Variablen A
- wenn A = 12558122 ist, dann starte Spiel
```
Was hindert jetzt einen Hacker, Cracker oder sonstwen, das Programm folgendermassen zu ändern?


```
- setze A auf den Wert 12558122
- wenn A = 12558122 ist, dann starte Spiel
```


----------



## Hasamoto (5. August 2011)

Ganz einfach
-Die Positzion der nummer ist Mit dem Quellcode versiegelt und die Positzion wird zufählig beim erstehlen in der Production platziert.
- das Program das die Abfrage macht wird erst bei der fertigstehlung eingefügt und nicht schon vorher (wie es bisher der fall immer ist).
- da die nummer fortlaufend ist müste für jede kopie (selbst wenn durch ihrgendein zufall der quellencode offengelegt wird) jedes mal ein Neuer Crack geschrieben werden und das für jede kopie (alleine der zeitaufwand ist schon so gewaltig das es sich für die Cracker nicht lohnen würde, von der verbreitung ganz zu schweigen)

beantwortet das die fragen Worrel?


----------



## MrBigX (7. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ganz einfach
> -Die Positzion der nummer ist Mit dem Quellcode versiegelt und die Positzion wird zufählig beim erstehlen in der Production platziert.
> - das Program das die Abfrage macht wird erst bei der fertigstehlung eingefügt und nicht schon vorher (wie es bisher der fall immer ist).
> - da die nummer fortlaufend ist müste für jede kopie (selbst wenn durch ihrgendein zufall der quellencode offengelegt wird) jedes mal ein Neuer Crack geschrieben werden und das für jede kopie (alleine der zeitaufwand ist schon so gewaltig das es sich für die Cracker nicht lohnen würde, von der verbreitung ganz zu schweigen)
> ...


Falsch, es gäbe genau einen Crack: einen der die ganze Abfrage entfernt/umgeht.
Glaubst Du wirklich, die Leute, die sich mit sowas beschäftgien, sind so dämlich, dass sie nicht auf eine so offensichtliche Lösung kämen, wenn es funktionieren würde?


----------



## Worrel (7. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ganz einfach
> -Die Position der Nummer ist mit dem Quellcode versiegelt und die Position wird zufälig beim Erstellen in der Produktion platziert.
> - das Program, das die Abfrage macht, wird erst bei der Fertigstellung eingefügt und nicht schon vorher (wie es bisher der fall immer ist).
> - da die Nummer fortlaufend ist, müsste für jede Kopie (selbst wenn durch irgendeinen Zufall der Quellcode offengelegt wird) jedes mal ein neuer Crack geschrieben werden und das für jede Kopie (alleine der Zeitaufwand ist schon so gewaltig das es sich für die Cracker nicht lohnen würde, von der Verbreitung ganz zu schweigen)
> ...


Abgesehen davon, daß keine Firma für jeden Kunden eine individuelle DVD anfertigen würde, weil das bei denen ebenfalls zu zeitintensiv und zu teuer werden würde:

a) Die Codeschreiber werden erst recht nicht für jeden einzelnen Kunden eine extra Kopierschutzabfrage schreiben, weswegen der Code dann sinngemäß nachher so aussehen dürfte:


```
- reserviere X MB Speicher
- lade Umgebundsdaten
- starte Kopierschutzabfrage
- wenn Kopierschutzabfrage positiv => lade Menü
```
Der Cr-/Hacker löscht nun "einfach" die beiden Zeilen mit der Kopierschutzabfrage und lässt nur das "lade Menü" über.
=> nicht unknackbar.


b) Natürlich haben die Cr-/Hacker nicht unmittelbar den Quellcode zur Verfügung.
Aber dafür gibt es mehrere Methoden.
1. Es gibt Hackprogramme, die eben aus fertig kompilierten Programmen versuchen, eine Quellcodevariante daraus zu formen.
Denn was passiert beim Kompilieren? Der für uns mMenschen verständliche Programmcode wird entschlackt und in die Maschinensprache übersetzt.
Bestimmte Programmzeilen sehen so in der fertig kompilierten Datei immer gleich aus, so daß man sie zurückübersetzen kann.

In der Maschinensprache gibt es u.a. einen Befehl, mit dem man als Konsequenz Unterprogramme (wie eine Kopierschutzprüfung) einfach überspringen kann.

2. Man hat eine extra Umgebung, auf der man das Originalprogramm ausführt. Diese Umgebung ist mit zig Programmen gespickt, die genauestens untersuchen, was denn das Originalprogramm macht, welche Daten es versenden will und wann es auf Antwort wartet. So kann man anhand der Reaktionen des Programms ein anderes Programm schreiben, was die selben Funktionen hat, aber eben die Kopierschutzabfrage ignoriert.


Natürlich ist das nicht trivial und höchstwahrscheinlich auch zeitintensiv, aber definitiv machbar und damit ist immer noch jede Software knackbar.

3. Wenn dein Vorschlag wirklich unknackbar wäre - meinst du nicht, dann wären andere, die sich beruflich damit auseinandersetzen, schon längst darauf gekommen?


----------

